# Milan venduto a Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing.



## admin (5 Agosto 2016)

Il comunicato di Fininvest











E' praticamente fatta. Il Milan, da oggi, passerà nelle mani di del gruppo statale cinese Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing. E' stato firmato il preliminare di cessione del 99% del club. Ed è un grande colpo di scena, perchè Galatioto e Gancikoff sono stati fatti fuori da Fininvest. All'interno della societò veicolo ci sono Yonghong Li ed Haxia. 

I nuovi proprietari, come da accordi sottoscritti, si impegneranno a versare 350 milioni per i prossimi tre anni. 100 al momento del closing.

Si continua da questa mega discussione -) http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-...-certosa-vt39152-25.html?posted=1#post1030838

*Fininvest ha completamente rotto i rapporti con Galatioto e Gancikoff dopo che negli ultimi tempi la GSR di Wu era entrata in competizione con la cordata originaria composta dagli attuali firmatari del preliminare che avevano diffidato Galatioto dal proseguire a rappresentare delle persone che non facevano parte dell'originario fondo. Da qui la rottura e la firma del preliminare senza gli advisor originari che quindi concludono questa vicenda nella maniera peggiore.


Dario Donato (Studiosport): Entro 90 giorni a partire da oggi i cinesi verseranno 400 milioni di euro a Fininvest.


Fabio Ravezzani: "Fassone dovrebbe essere il manager che affiancherebbe Galliani."

Festa (Sole 24 Ore): in Sardegna sono stati firmati i contratti fra la cordata cinese e Fininvest.
- Questa cordata è più o meno la stessa che c'era negli scorsi mesi di trattative. Si sono aggiunti però alcuni soggetti importanti che prima non c'erano: Li c'era già, mentre Haixia si è aggiunta. 
- Per quanto riguarda i "lead investors", questi sono stati comunicati. L'investitore principale è proprio Mr. Li. Altro lead investor è appunto Haixia (entrata nel consorzio solo nelle ultime settimane). 
- Nel consorzio potrebbero entrare altri soggetti nelle prossime settimane: ad esempio la GRS e l'imprenditore Steven Zhen, di cui si è parlato molto. Non sono ad oggi presenti, ma potrebbero entrare nella società veicolo.
- Galatioto e Gancikoff hanno avuto il merito di intavolare la trattativa e di far iniziare in modo concreto le discussioni, hanno mantenuto ruoli da advisor, ma a loro sono subentrati "Gianni, Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners" e "Rothschild". Ancora non si sa il motivo di questa staffetta.
- Il contratto firmato è un preliminare, ma vista la lunghezza delle trattative ha quasi validità di contratto definitivo. Si può parlare di closing, in quanto lo stesso fra qualche mese è ormai una formalità. Quindi i soldi per il calciomercato dovrebbero essere disponibili subito.

Bellinnazzo: " La situazione è ormai chiara, non si tratta più di capire quali nomi saranno dietro il fondo, perché a comprare il Milan è stato IL GOVERNO CINESE, a conferma di ciò la presenza di un fondo di investimento come Haixia che è totalmente controllata dallo stato cinese. A questo punto non si tratta più di speculazione di un fondo, non c'è intenzione di guadagnarci, ma è una mossa d'immagine del governo. A tal proposito la tipologia di acquisizione è anomala dal solito standard cinese, dove in genere società private acquistano in parte o totalmente diverse società, previa assenso del governo. In questo caso ci saranno tante società che avranno parte delle quote del Milan sotto il controllo dello stato. Nell'ottica FFP il Milan è oltre i parametri, quindi ci dovrà essere un piano straordinario a lungo termine che dimostri il miglioramento delle finanze rossonere. Avrà quindi, a differenza dell'inter, un margine di manovra più ampio, non avendo discusso ancora con i rappresentanti della Uefa. La vera forza economica si vedrà in inverno, ma già da ora mi aspetto qualche colpo, nell'interesse dei cinesi stessi a voler risollevare dal punto di vista tecnico la squadra."

Bellinazzo a Sky: è successo di tutto in questa trattativa. L'anno scorso, di questi tempi, Mr Bee andava a villa Certosa per firmare un'esclusiva. La cordata di Galatioto ora non esiste più. Stiamo lavorando per conoscere le aziende che facciano parte della nuova cordata. Ma è irrilevante, perchè si parla di un fondo che fa riferimento al governo di Pechino. Nel Milan ha investito una realtà che fa capo al governo di Pechino, che ha deciso di rompere gli indugi ed ha deciso di scendere in campo personalmente. I 100 milioni di caparra non serviranno per il mercato estivo, che è abbastanza bloccato. Il mercato molto probabilmente dovrà essere fatto da Fininvest perchè fino al closing la stessa Fininvest sarà proprietaria del Milan. Poi entreranno i cinesi che andranno a Nyon per parlare del fair play finanziario. I grandi colpi, probabilmente, arriveranno a gennaio e nell'estate prossima. Ma i tifosi del Milan devono stare tranquilli perchè dietro questa operazione c'è lo Stato cinese, che vuole fare del Milan l'emblema del calcio in Cina.

Incredibile Milan: secondo Repubblica (che inserisce la notizia a pagina 6, tra la cronaca economica e non sportiva...) afferma che la penale esiste ed è consistente: i 100M della caparra, infatti, qualora dovesse saltare tutto si trasformeranno in penale che rimarrà nelle casse Fininvest. Ma il vero scoop è nei retroscena: l'operazione è stata effettuata su input di Xi Jinping, presidente del partito comunista cinese. Parliamo di un affare istituzionale senza precedenti. 
Il comunicato ufficiale Fininvest cita l’Haixia Capital di Bo Lu, società di investimenti con sede a Fuzhou specializzata in autostrade e ferrovie ad alta velocità. I nomi chiave sono però quelli del fondo sovrano di Stato per lo sviluppo e per gli investimenti e la Sino-Europe Sports Investment Management Changxing, delegata a rappresentare almeno altri tre gruppi industriali e finanziari privati. 
Dietro il sorprendente mistero, mantenuto anche nel giorno della firma, gli ambienti economici cinesi suggeriscono la presenza di colossi come l’immobiliare Evergrande di Guizhou, proprietaria del plurivincente club guidato in passato da Marcello Lippi, il motore di ricerca Baidu di Robin Li e il gigante dei distillati tradizionali Kweichow Moutai.
Pronto a partecipare all’operazione ci sarebbe anche Wang Jianlin, patron di Wanda, il miliardario più ricco della Cina, già azionista dell’Atletico Madrid. In sostanza dietro l'operazione si nasconderebbe lo Stato insieme alla crema della economia cinese, che su ordine del presidente Jinping è riuscita ad esportare il capitale necessario. Da Pechino sintetizzano che è stato proprio lui, il successore di Mao, a ordinare di conquistare il club dell'unico leader occidentale che da presidente del consiglio non gli ha mai fatto visita. E lo strumento scelto è il fondo di stato sovrano. 
Rispetto all'Inter, insomma, è un'altra galassia. I cugini infatti sono stati acquistati da una società privata. Il Milan invece, nonostante l'impegno della crema imprenditoriale cinese, sarà il volto del partito comunista cinese, una sua creatura che sarà utilizzata per proiettare l'immagine della Cina in Europa. L'imperatore Xi infatti ha deciso di conquistare l'enterteinement principale europeo e consegnarlo agli sponsor cines, trasformandolo nel grande show che assicurerà alla Cina eventi quali i mondiali e a CL.
Il privato? Pochissimo e di facciata. Anche la finanziaria Haixia è partecipata dallo Stato, il fondo sovrano ne è il portafoglio estero, mentre Sino-Europe Investment, rappresentata dal fiduciario presidenziale Yonghong Li, è il contenitore operativo autorizzato ad esportare i miliardi di yuan dei grandi finanziatori dell’ala vincente del partito, che la propaganda definisce «riformista». Uno schema collaudato: sostegno dagli oligarchi al leader, in cambio di agibilità imprenditoriale interna e non belligeranza nella «guerra alla corruzione» scatenata dallo stesso Xi. Il Milan, con i suoi vecchi successi e i giovani debiti, diventa un pezzo dello Stato cinese in Italia e nella Ue per spostare sempre più a Oriente il baricentro del pallone. Da Berlusconi, via principi rossi, a Xi Jinping: i cinesi, non solo a Milano, da ieri ingaggiano campioni.




*


----------



## Black (5 Agosto 2016)

sono proprio curioso di sapere il motivo perché hanno tagliato fuori Galatioto e Gancikoff. E spero non siano brutte sorprese tipo il Gallo che resta....


----------



## koti (5 Agosto 2016)

Pazzesco, semplicemente pazzesco!


----------



## Kaw (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' praticamente fatta. Il Milan, da oggi, passerà nelle mani di del gruppo statale cinese Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing. E' stato firmato il preliminare di cessione del 99% del club. Ed è un grande colpo di scena, perchè Galatioto e Gancikoff sono stati fatti fuori da Fininvest. All'interno della societò veicolo ci sono Yonghong Li ed Haxia.
> 
> I nuovi proprietari, come da accordi sottoscritti, si impegneranno a versare 350 milioni per i prossimi tre anni. 100 al momento del closing.
> 
> Si continua da questa mega discussione -) http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-...-certosa-vt39152-25.html?posted=1#post1030838


Non avrei mai immaginato un tale fail di Galatioto, chissà cosa è successo.

Ora vediamo chi sono questi, ma non mi faccio prendere troppo dall'entusiasmo, non si sa mai, vedi anche l'affare Premium-Vivendi.


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2016)

Vorrei commentare decentemente ma prima voglio capire bene cosa diavolo sta succedendo.


----------



## Symon (5 Agosto 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Magari c'era anche chi si era rotto le palle . Metterlo assieme nel calderone fa ridere .



Certo sono i meno colpevoli...anche perchè dar retta ai giornalisti in teoria imparziali, si finisce x perdere la pazienza.
Ma fino a quando il mercato non'è chiuso ed anzi manca un mese non si può fare disfattismo x notizie non ufficiali.

Comunque è stato peggio di un parto...e ovviamente non'è trapelato nulla... ne date, ne soldi, ne acquirenti fino all'ufficialità da buon stile Milan.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' praticamente fatta. Il Milan, da oggi, passerà nelle mani di del gruppo statale cinese Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing. E' stato firmato il preliminare di cessione del 99% del club. Ed è un grande colpo di scena, perchè Galatioto e Gancikoff sono stati fatti fuori da Fininvest. All'interno della societò veicolo ci sono Yonghong Li ed Haxia.
> 
> I nuovi proprietari, come da accordi sottoscritti, si impegneranno a versare 350 milioni per i prossimi tre anni. 100 al momento del closing.
> 
> Si continua da questa mega discussione -) http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-...-certosa-vt39152-25.html?posted=1#post1030838



Sarebbe un fail pazzesco di Galatioto e Gancikoso. Ora spero solo che dietro a questo non ci sia l'ombra di un volatile saprofago....


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' praticamente fatta. Il Milan, da oggi, passerà nelle mani di del gruppo statale cinese Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing. E' stato firmato il preliminare di cessione del 99% del club. Ed è un grande colpo di scena, perchè Galatioto e Gancikoff sono stati fatti fuori da Fininvest. All'interno della societò veicolo ci sono Yonghong Li ed Haxia.
> 
> I nuovi proprietari, come da accordi sottoscritti, si impegneranno a versare 350 milioni per i prossimi tre anni. 100 al momento del closing.
> 
> Si continua da questa mega discussione -) http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-...-certosa-vt39152-25.html?posted=1#post1030838



però che figura di palta che hanno fatto quei due...
non me lo sarei mai aspettato...


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Agosto 2016)

Gancikoff fuori spero che non voglia dire che resta il disabile in cravatta gialla a fare mercato


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2016)

*Gazzetta: niente cordata Gancikoff-Galatioto, niente gruppo Fosun (Jorge Mendes), si tratta di un nuovo gruppo orientale rappresentato dal manager Yonghong Li.*


----------



## TheZio (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' praticamente fatta. Il Milan, da oggi, passerà nelle mani di del gruppo statale cinese Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing. E' stato firmato il preliminare di cessione del 99% del club. Ed è un grande colpo di scena, perchè Galatioto e Gancikoff sono stati fatti fuori da Fininvest. All'interno della societò veicolo ci sono Yonghong Li ed Haxia.
> 
> I nuovi proprietari, come da accordi sottoscritti, si impegneranno a versare 350 milioni per i prossimi tre anni. 100 al momento del closing.
> 
> Si continua da questa mega discussione -) http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-...-certosa-vt39152-25.html?posted=1#post1030838



Comunque l Oscar 2016 va al film "l'Affaire Milan"
Colpi di scena a go-go


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2016)

> Ma pensate davvero che ci abbia comprato Galliani?


In risposta a [MENTION=1876]koti[/MENTION]

No. Mi spiace, non mi sembra di essere pazzo. Più che altro si stava parlando di come la cordata di Gal e Gan sia stata fatta fuori proprio la stessa cordata che aveva fatto fuori Galliani. Secondo me con questa nuova cordata, Galliani avrà un ruolo ancora da protagonista.


----------



## Dany20 (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' praticamente fatta. Il Milan, da oggi, passerà nelle mani di del gruppo statale cinese Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing. E' stato firmato il preliminare di cessione del 99% del club. Ed è un grande colpo di scena, perchè Galatioto e Gancikoff sono stati fatti fuori da Fininvest. All'interno della societò veicolo ci sono Yonghong Li ed Haxia.
> 
> I nuovi proprietari, come da accordi sottoscritti, si impegneranno a versare 350 milioni per i prossimi tre anni. 100 al momento del closing.
> 
> Si continua da questa mega discussione -) http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-...-certosa-vt39152-25.html?posted=1#post1030838


Quanti colpi di scena comunque.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Agosto 2016)

che teatrino quello con galatioto e gancikoff... adesso vedremo che succede, liberarsi di berlusconi e galliani renderebbe storico questo giorno


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' praticamente fatta. Il Milan, da oggi, passerà nelle mani di del gruppo statale cinese Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing. E' stato firmato il preliminare di cessione del 99% del club. Ed è un grande colpo di scena, perchè Galatioto e Gancikoff sono stati fatti fuori da Fininvest. All'interno della societò veicolo ci sono Yonghong Li ed Haxia.
> 
> I nuovi proprietari, come da accordi sottoscritti, si impegneranno a versare 350 milioni per i prossimi tre anni. 100 al momento del closing.
> 
> ...



Aggiornato


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Quindi da come ho capito Galatiototo aveva il piede in 2 scarpe....rappresentava l'originario fondo e pure GSR?? E' tutto molto fumoso, vedremo! Certo non un bel colpo per la sua immagine!


----------



## VonVittel (5 Agosto 2016)

Non ho capito bene il motivo per cui Galatioto e gancikoff a un certo punto hanno appoggiato un'altra cordata (quella di Wu). Mi sfugge la ragione


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

Dajeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## cris (5 Agosto 2016)

Abbracciamoci tutti e vogliamoci tanto bene


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

Solo ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: niente cordata Gancikoff-Galatioto, niente gruppo Fosun (Jorge Mendes), si tratta di un nuovo gruppo orientale rappresentato dal manager Yonghong Li.*



Sì certo, nuovo solo per la Gazza, però...


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> In risposta a [MENTION=1876]koti[/MENTION]
> 
> No. Mi spiace, non mi sembra di essere pazzo. Più che altro si stava parlando di come la cordata di Gal e Gan sia stata fatta fuori proprio la stessa cordata che aveva fatto fuori Galliani. Secondo me con questa nuova cordata, Galliani avrà un ruolo ancora da protagonista.



Ma non ha senso. Hanno preso il 100%.. Galliani è uomo di Fininvest.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Non ho capito bene il motivo per cui Galatioto e gancikoff a un certo punto hanno appoggiato un'altra cordata (quella di Wu). Mi sfugge la ragione



Iniziativa personale senza il consenso di chi aveva fornito loro il mandato (i cinesi) che li hanno diffidati e poi evidentemente rotto ogni rapporto, servendosi di un altro studio per firmare il preliminare.


----------



## VonVittel (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' praticamente fatta. Il Milan, da oggi, passerà nelle mani di del gruppo statale cinese Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing. E' stato firmato il preliminare di cessione del 99% del club. Ed è un grande colpo di scena, perchè Galatioto e Gancikoff sono stati fatti fuori da Fininvest. All'interno della societò veicolo ci sono Yonghong Li ed Haxia.
> 
> I nuovi proprietari, come da accordi sottoscritti, si impegneranno a versare 350 milioni per i prossimi tre anni. 100 al momento del closing.
> 
> ...



E soprattutto, la corsata originaria che intenzioni ha con Galliani?


----------



## Black (5 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Non ho capito bene il motivo per cui Galatioto e gancikoff a un certo punto hanno appoggiato un'altra cordata (quella di Wu). Mi sfugge la ragione



pure a me. Molto strano...


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Agosto 2016)

Occhio che non sia una mossa per screditarli . 
Aspetto annuncio UFFICIALE e composizione della cordata , con relativa penale in caso di mancato closing
Oltre a ovviamente i fatti per migliorare un minimo la squadra
E Galliani fuori .


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Non ho capito bene il motivo per cui Galatioto e gancikoff a un certo punto hanno appoggiato un'altra cordata (quella di Wu). Mi sfugge la ragione



bustarelle?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Dovrebbe essere una sorta di scissione dal gruppo originale, che ha quindi creato 2 cordate...boooohh


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma non ha senso. Hanno preso il 100%.. Galliani è uomo di Fininvest.



Che ne sai? Può essere che i cinesi lo tengano per dare una sorta di "continuità"


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Agosto 2016)

Io ho il terrore che possa restare Galliani


----------



## Gabry (5 Agosto 2016)

E i colpi di scena non sono ancora finiti.
Nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> E soprattutto, la corsata originaria che intenzioni ha con Galliani?



Bè, sai, si ritorna ai discorsi di qualche mese fa: che interesse avrebbero a metterci vagonate di soldi e lasciarli sperperare ad un incapace?


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Io ho il terrore che possa restare Galliani


Per me sarà così


----------



## sballotello (5 Agosto 2016)

fatevi un po meno seghe mentali please. Intanto SEMBRA che finalmente sia arrivato il giorno del passaggio di consegne. Ora vedremo le modalità


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Agosto 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Occhio che non sia una mossa per screditarli .
> Aspetto annuncio UFFICIALE e composizione della cordata , con relativa penale in caso di mancato closing
> Oltre a ovviamente i fatti per migliorare un minimo la squadra
> E Galliani fuori .



Per la gazzetta è UFFICIALE


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> E i colpi di scena non sono ancora finiti.
> Nel bene e nel male.



Ciao F_S_


----------



## Nick (5 Agosto 2016)

Vorrei far notare che Yonghong Li è il nome in pinyin di Robin Li


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Vorrei far notare che Yonghong Li è il nome in pinyin di Robin Li



ehmmmm, e pinyin sarebbe? La sparo lì: un dialetto cinese?
(fosse vero...)


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2016)

*Sportmediaset, possibile annuncio in giornata*


----------



## sballotello (5 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Per la gazzetta è UFFICIALE



motivo in piu per diffidare allora


----------



## Crox93 (5 Agosto 2016)

Non ho potuto seguire la vicenda ultimamente, essendo in vacanza. Ma è ufficiale? Chi sono questi signori? Chi intendono mettere in società?
Mi pare un gran bordello


----------



## robs91 (5 Agosto 2016)

*Secondo l'Andkronos è imminente l'ufficialità della cessione*


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Vorrei far notare che Yonghong Li è il nome in pinyin di Robin Li


Io su wikipedia vedo 

Lǐ Yànhóng

o

Lii Yannhorng

Simili, ma non identici.

Se fosse Robin Li perché non dirlo chiaro e tondo?


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> fatevi un po meno seghe mentali please. Intanto SEMBRA che finalmente sia arrivato il giorno del passaggio di consegne. Ora vedremo le modalità



Concordo piantiamola con Galliani su. Aziende a controllo statale farebbero parte della cordata. Pensate si possa scherzare o fare i furbi ?


----------



## TheZio (5 Agosto 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Vorrei far notare che Yonghong Li è il nome in pinyin di Robin Li



No dai se è così qua siamo di fronte alla trattativa del millennio


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Non ho potuto seguire la vicenda ultimamente, essendo in vacanza. Ma è ufficiale? Chi sono questi signori? Chi intendono mettere in società?
> Mi pare un gran bordello



niente lascia perdere...non sta succedendo nulla..


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Per la gazzetta è UFFICIALE



Per la Gazzetta Ufficiale non è solo... sport


----------



## sette (5 Agosto 2016)

E se i cinesi si comportassero poi come Vivendi?


----------



## J&B (5 Agosto 2016)

Questo Yonghong Li non lo conosce nessuno.....,proprio come Gustavo Gomez


----------



## ignaxio (5 Agosto 2016)

Non so se è stato già scritto, ma per il Sole 24 ore *Fininvest cede il 99,93% *


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Agosto 2016)

L'ufficialità non si da sui giornali ma con un comunicato . Prima cosa e allora comincio a godicchiare
Poi tutto il resto . Come ho sempre scritto temo moltissimo il duo attuale . 
E la mediocre informazione italiana , che non ha saputo praticamente nulla della vicenda
Dico solo che si verificasse che per lo 0,000001 per cento non c'è annuncio viene fuori un caos totale .


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Non so se è stato già scritto, ma per il Sole 24 ore *Fininvest cede il 99,93% *



Il restante è dei piccoli azionisti.


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Vorrei far notare che Yonghong Li è il nome in pinyin di Robin Li



L'ho riportato anche nell'altro topic 

Al momento, quello che m'interessa è che il milan sia stato venduto.
In merito alle faccende riguardanti i nomi, le cordate, galatioto ecc, prendo una scatola di popcorn e mi diverto a leggere


----------



## ignaxio (5 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il restante è dei piccoli azionisti.



esatto.. immaginavo


----------



## VonVittel (5 Agosto 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Non so se è stato già scritto, ma per il Sole 24 ore *Fininvest cede il 99,93% *



Rimangono i piccoli azionisti, mi fa piacere. Soprattutto per l'Avv. La Scala


----------



## smallball (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' praticamente fatta. Il Milan, da oggi, passerà nelle mani di del gruppo statale cinese Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing. E' stato firmato il preliminare di cessione del 99% del club. Ed è un grande colpo di scena, perchè Galatioto e Gancikoff sono stati fatti fuori da Fininvest. All'interno della societò veicolo ci sono Yonghong Li ed Haxia.
> 
> I nuovi proprietari, come da accordi sottoscritti, si impegneranno a versare 350 milioni per i prossimi tre anni. 100 al momento del closing.
> 
> ...


una giornata storica,sono commosso


----------



## robs91 (5 Agosto 2016)

*Secondo sportmediaset la firma è avvenuta ieri sera.*


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> L'ho riportato anche nell'altro topic
> 
> Al momento, quello che m'interessa è che il milan sia stato venduto.
> In merito alle faccende riguardanti i nomi, le cordate, galatioto ecc, prendo una scatola di popcorn e mi diverto a leggere


Grande Kollaps..ora inizia il bello ahahaahha


----------



## Crox93 (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> niente lascia perdere...non sta succedendo nulla..


Come al solito insomma


----------



## cris (5 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Io ho il terrore che possa restare Galliani



esatto... sarebbe una felicità a metà


----------



## ignaxio (5 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Secondo sportmediaset la firma è avvenuta ieri sera.*



se davvero è così hanno fatto il primo acquisto a tempo record


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il restante è dei piccoli azionisti.



Lanciamo una petizione per il Dottor Gatti presidente


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Grande Kollaps..ora inizia il bello ahahaahha



Sperem


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

Per una volta in vita sua che Silvio era stato onesto nessuno gli ha creduto  ...giustamente eh....però siamo stati un mese sulle spine per nulla...ma chissene è ancora più bellooooooooooooooo


----------



## mabadi (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Iniziativa personale senza il consenso di chi aveva fornito loro il mandato (i cinesi) che li hanno diffidati e poi evidentemente rotto ogni rapporto, servendosi di un altro studio per firmare il preliminare.



Avranno risparmiato le provvigioni o stavano facendo il doppio gioco.
Scusa una domanda ma stanno dentro Ma evergrande Robin lee ecc?


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

raga sono confusissimo. Cosa azzo sta succdendo? un riassunto breve? vi prego.


----------



## ralf (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' praticamente fatta. Il Milan, da oggi, passerà nelle mani di del gruppo statale cinese Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing. E' stato firmato il preliminare di cessione del 99% del club. Ed è un grande colpo di scena, perchè Galatioto e Gancikoff sono stati fatti fuori da Fininvest. All'interno della societò veicolo ci sono Yonghong Li ed Haxia.
> 
> I nuovi proprietari, come da accordi sottoscritti, si impegneranno a versare 350 milioni per i prossimi tre anni. 100 al momento del closing.
> 
> ...



La Sino-Europe è quella che voleva comprare il Liverpool pochi mesi fa per 700M si sterline, il gruppo Sino ha investito quasi 5.2 billioni di sterline solo negli ultimi 12 mesi nel Regno Unito.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> La Sino-Europe è quella che voleva comprare il Liverpool pochi mesi fa per 700M si sterline, il gruppo Sino ha investito quasi 5.2 billioni di sterline solo negli ultimi 12 mesi nel Regno Unito.



Boommmmm


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2016)

*Bargiggia: Preliminare vincolante firmato IERI a Milano, cordata guidata da Yonghong Li. Usciti Gancikoff e Galatioto, delegazione cinese in viaggio per la Sardegna.*


----------



## gallianimrda (5 Agosto 2016)

bargiggia dice che hanno firmato ieri a milano


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Agosto 2016)

Bargiggia ha detto che il preliminare è stato firmato ieri a Milano


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

Se lo meritava il milan.... lo meritavamo noi!!!!!!!!
Ma rinasceremo. Anche il nostro fegato si rifarà.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Bargiggia ha detto che hanno addirittura firmato ieri a Milano ahaha


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

Solo ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: Preliminare vincolante firmato IERI a Milano, cordata guidata da Yonghong Li. Usciti Gancikoff e Galatioto, delegazione cinese in viaggio per la Sardegna.*



Sti cinesi fantasmi.....


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' praticamente fatta. Il Milan, da oggi, passerà nelle mani di del gruppo statale cinese Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing. E' stato firmato il preliminare di cessione del 99% del club. Ed è un grande colpo di scena, perchè Galatioto e Gancikoff sono stati fatti fuori da Fininvest. All'interno della societò veicolo ci sono Yonghong Li ed Haxia.
> 
> I nuovi proprietari, come da accordi sottoscritti, si impegneranno a versare 350 milioni per i prossimi tre anni. 100 al momento del closing.
> 
> ...


Non ho molto tempo per informarmi (sto studiando e mi ha avvisata un amico interista  ) e non ci ho capito molto,soprattutto della ragione per cui Gancikoff e Galatioto siano stati tagliati fuori. Prima di gioire del tutto aspetto di leggere comunicati ufficiali Finivest,e voglio anche capire che fine farà cravatta gialla. Ovviamente se tutto fosse confermato sarebbe una giornata storica!


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (5 Agosto 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> La Sino-Europe è quella che voleva comprare il Liverpool pochi mesi fa per 700M si sterline, il gruppo Sino ha investito quasi 5.2 billioni di sterline solo negli ultimi 12 mesi nel Regno Unito.



Sicuro sia la stessa?


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Bargiggia ha detto che hanno addirittura firmato ieri a Milano ahaha



Vabbè, questo deve fare sempre il fenomeno.


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Bargiggia ha detto che hanno addirittura firmato ieri a Milano ahaha



il 4 agosto, come rimarcato da molti di voi... 
una data azzeccata alla fine


----------



## Maravich49 (5 Agosto 2016)

Non so cosa fare ne come sentirmi


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

"Gomez è stato preso da Berlusconi"  ....peppeeeeeeeeeeeeeee sucaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Luca_Taz (5 Agosto 2016)

scusate ma nessuno ha ancora postato la GIF psicadelica??? o aspettiamo l'ufficialità in carta intestata x stappare spumanti ?


----------



## Crox93 (5 Agosto 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> La Sino-Europe è quella che voleva comprare il Liverpool pochi mesi fa per 700M si sterline, il gruppo Sino ha investito quasi 5.2 billioni di sterline solo negli ultimi 12 mesi nel Regno Unito.



Non prenderci per il c...


----------



## mabadi (5 Agosto 2016)

Chi sta nel gruppo?


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

Solo ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: Preliminare vincolante firmato IERI a Milano, cordata guidata da Yonghong Li. Usciti Gancikoff e Galatioto, delegazione cinese in viaggio per la Sardegna.*


----------



## Victorss (5 Agosto 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> scusate ma nessuno ha ancora postato la GIF psicadelica??? o aspettiamo l'ufficialità in carta intestata x stappare spumanti ?


Io aspetto il closing.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sti cinesi fantasmi.....



Quali cinesi?


----------



## Gabry (5 Agosto 2016)

Non so voi, ma per me il mercato passa in secondo piano. Potremmo anche iniziare la stagione così come siamo. Mi interessa di più l'assetto societario, sapere quando avverrà il cambio nella gestione (che avverrà presumibilmente al closing e non al preliminare) e conoscere i volti nuovi che ci guideranno. I nomi che fanno parte della cordata potrebbero anche non uscire e forse dovremo farci bastare il nome del fondo Sino-Europe, se è il vero acquirente.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


>



che schifo ha l'erpes...sempre i cinesi peggiori a noi eh...


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2016)

in tutto questo tramezzino cosa dice?


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Non so voi, ma per me il mercato passa in secondo piano. Potremmo anche iniziare la stagione così come siamo. Mi interessa di più l'assetto societario, sapere quando avverrà il cambio nella gestione (che avverrà presumibilmente al closing e non al preliminare) e conoscere i volti nuovi che ci guideranno. I nomi che fanno parte della cordata potrebbero anche non uscire e forse dovremo farci bastare il nome del fondo Sino-Europe, se è il vero acquirente.


C'è un mese per il mercato...e non è detto che dato lo stato avanzato delle trattative non arrivino al closing nel giro di 2 settimane..


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> che schifo ha l'erpes...sempre i cinesi peggiori a noi eh...



E' galliani col parrucchino 
Con i soldi del preliminare (quelli in nero che Berlusconi ha riportato in italia) si iniziano a comprare Rincon, Pavoletti e Ranocchia


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

Raga gli interisti sono distrutti ahahahhahahahhahahhahaha


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

Silvio oscura l'inizio delle Olimpiadi...tutto calcolato a pennello


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Agosto 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Non so voi, ma per me il mercato passa in secondo piano. Potremmo anche iniziare la stagione così come siamo. Mi interessa di più l'assetto societario, sapere quando avverrà il cambio nella gestione (che avverrà presumibilmente al closing e non al preliminare) e conoscere i volti nuovi che ci guideranno. I nomi che fanno parte della cordata potrebbero anche non uscire e forse dovremo farci bastare il nome del fondo Sino-Europe, se è il vero acquirente.



Saranno i fatti a parlare . Adesso più che mai .


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Raga gli interisti sono distrutti ahahahhahahahhahahhahaha



Pensa che ce n'è uno infiltrato nella pagina prima di questa..


----------



## Luca_Taz (5 Agosto 2016)

è da cinema la cosa.....praticamente i cinesi famosi e statali li avevano nel mazzo il duo Gal-Gan che 3 settimane fa hanno perso e si sono messi in proprio con una cordata parallela,lasciando al due americano solo i minori investitori??? è cosi che si vocifera?


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2016)

e quell'altro aspè com'è che si chiama? forchetta? che dice?


----------



## wfiesso (5 Agosto 2016)

la butto li, Galatioto (che fesso non lo è) ha portato la cordata, a Berlusconi (o chi per lui) non è andata bene perchè volevano fa fuori Galliani, Galatioto ne ha portato un'altra, e pure questi volevano far fuori Galliani, questi invece terranno Galliani e lo lasceranno libero di fare i suoi porci comodi... sono pazzo? sono pessimista? o sono semplicemente realista?


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

sto preparando il piatto di melma per Forchielli, qualcuno vuole partecipare?


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> e quell'altro aspè com'è che si chiama? forchetta? che dice?



Tramezzino e forchetta, Galliani il gastronauta


----------



## Crox93 (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Raga gli interisti sono distrutti ahahahhahahahhahahhahaha


----------



## Zani (5 Agosto 2016)

Sto aspettando solo il comunicato ufficiale per esplodere, mi hanno gia illuso troppe volte, se pure mediaset la da per fatto però...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> è da cinema la cosa.....praticamente i cinesi famosi e statali li avevano nel mazzo il duo Gal-Gan che 3 settimane fa hanno perso e si sono messi in proprio con una cordata parallela,lasciando al due americano solo i minori investitori??? è cosi che si vocifera?



Leggi il primo post. Tra poco Campopiano farà un articolo. Le responsabilità a quanto pare sono degli advisor quindi Galatioto e Gancikoff che hanno fatto entrare un soggetto (probabilmente dopo la scadenza dell'esclusiva) non autorizzato dal fondo originario. Da qui la rottura e la firma del preliminare con un altro studio legale.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Agosto 2016)

Stra super mega contento, era ora!
Spero sia finita questa agonia!!!


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2016)

*Corriere dello Sport: attesa a breve una nota ufficiale della Fininvest.*


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Pensa che ce n'è uno infiltrato nella pagina prima di questa..



e un altro paio nelle pagine più indietro ancora


----------



## Luca_Taz (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sto preparando il piatto di melma per Forchielli, qualcuno vuole partecipare?



piu che piatto io prenderei una piscina olimpionica.......xke tanti dovrebbe mangiarci........il nostro amico Suma è a lutto chiuso nella sua cameretta buia?


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Solo ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: attesa a breve una nota ufficiale della Fininvest.*



s-vengo..


----------



## wfiesso (5 Agosto 2016)

così per dire... ieri era il mio compleanno :/ mi hanno fatto il regalo?  

cmq voglio capirne di più e capire che ruolo avrà il maiale con la cravatta, perchè se rimane lui siamo nella melma fino al collo come negli ultimi 10 anni


----------



## mabadi (5 Agosto 2016)

Chi spiega... allora Yonghong Li è il manager (sarebbe il sostituto di Gal?) ma chi mette i soldi?


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sto preparando il piatto di melma per Forchielli, qualcuno vuole partecipare?



Prima fammi chiamare Pechino...


----------



## robs91 (5 Agosto 2016)

*Anche il tg5 ha ufficializzato la firma del preliminare*


----------



## Luca_Taz (5 Agosto 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Chi spiega... allora Yonghong Li è il manager (sarebbe il sostituto di Gal?) ma chi mette i soldi?



il fondo Sino-Europe


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> la butto li, Galatioto (che fesso non lo è) ha portato la cordata, a Berlusconi (o chi per lui) non è andata bene perchè volevano fa fuori Galliani, Galatioto ne ha portato un'altra, e pure questi volevano far fuori Galliani, questi invece terranno Galliani e lo lasceranno libero di fare i suoi porci comodi... sono pazzo? sono pessimista? o sono semplicemente realista?



Puoi essere tutti e tre . La prima cosa è verificare la solidità della cordata in questione . E poi la composizione societaria .
Con il ruolo di Galliani . Tu le altre volte eri positivo ma questa volta ti vedo freddo , o comunque con dei dubbi . 
La speranza è che ci sia chiarezza e che si faccia davvero il bene del Milan e dei suoi tifosi 
A me interessa questo . E credo a tutti noi .


----------



## Butcher (5 Agosto 2016)

Ma questi CHI SONO?


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> così per dire... ieri era il mio compleanno :/ mi hanno fatto il regalo?
> 
> cmq voglio capirne di più e capire che ruolo avrà il maiale con la cravatta, perchè se rimane lui siamo nella melma fino al collo come negli ultimi 10 anni



Tu scherzi ma leggendo nel forum come soffrivi probabilmente hann deciso di firmare e farti una sorpresa...i cinesi son fatti così..pensano ai tifosi uno per uno


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2016)

a Berlusconi che cede il 100% delle quote non vedo cosa dovrebbe fregare di Galliani che è uomo Fininvest, no sense. Al massimo resta a far danni nella speriamo breve transizione al closing.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma questi CHI SONO?



Chi? guarda che non cè nessuno eh..


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> la butto li, Galatioto (che fesso non lo è) ha portato la cordata, a Berlusconi (o chi per lui) non è andata bene perchè volevano fa fuori Galliani, Galatioto ne ha portato un'altra, e pure questi volevano far fuori Galliani, questi invece terranno Galliani e lo lasceranno libero di fare i suoi porci comodi... sono pazzo? sono pessimista? o sono semplicemente realista?



Direi "solo" pessimista... mi rifiuto di credere che arrivi gente che non è B disposta a mettere milioni di euro in mano ad un vecchio incapace


----------



## Butcher (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Chi? guarda che non cè nessuno eh..



Intanto io non mi sono fatto il sangue amaro a differenza di voi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Agosto 2016)

Direic he possiamo finalmente gioire. Sono curioso di sapere però se questi hanno veramente i soldi.


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Raga gli interisti sono distrutti ahahahhahahahhahahhahaha



era ora...


----------



## Roger84 (5 Agosto 2016)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ieri quel fenomeno di Ruiu a fare una pastorale immensa che non c'erano i cinesi, non c'è mai stata una trattativa ecc ecc ecc.....ma che andasse in quel paese lui e tutti i gufi mannari!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Certo che se avessero firmato soltanto 2settimane fà, a quest'ora forse Pjaca non sarebbe della Juve....


----------



## Il Genio (5 Agosto 2016)

Ma cosa volete che faccia Galliani? Se fosse contato qualcosa avremmo preso il paraguaiano?


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma questi CHI SONO?



lo scrive Festa la Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing, ossia * la società veicolo *che è stata utilizzata per l’operazione,

Di questa società è socio, fra gli altri, Haixia Capital, il *fondo di stato cinese per lo Sviluppo e gli Investimenti*


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Anche il tg5 ha ufficializzato la firma del preliminare*





Coripra ha scritto:


> Direi "solo" pessimista... mi rifiuto di credere che arrivi gente che non è B disposta a mettere mette milioni di euro in mano ad un vecchio incapace



Di che vi preoccupate? Il ds ha già iniziato a lavorare


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Intanto io non mi sono fatto il sangue amaro a differenza di voi



grazie per il VOI ma non sono un nobile austroungherese...dammi pure del tu..


----------



## wfiesso (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Tu scherzi ma leggendo nel forum come soffrivi probabilmente hann deciso di firmare e farti una sorpresa...i cinesi son fatti così..pensano ai tifosi uno per uno



soffrire? magari, ero sotto inquisizione :/ però ora sono decisamente confuso, voglio capirne di più, chi sono, che programmi hanno, e il ruolo di Galliani... lui dev'essere fatto fuori seduta stante, o non ne usciremo mai


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Anche il tg5 ha ufficializzato la firma del preliminare*



* Yanhong Li dovrebbe essere Robin Li (come si può ben vedere su Wikipedia). Robin è una sorta di occidentalizzazione del suo nome originale.*


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Intanto io non mi sono fatto il sangue amaro a differenza di voi


Anzi, evitando la Cremonese e il Livorno nonostante il gran girone difficile, con una difesa e un centrocampo così siamo quasi apposto


----------



## kakaoo1981 (5 Agosto 2016)

Abbiamo notizie su questa sino europe?? Patrimonio etc etc???


----------



## Butcher (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> grazie per il VOI ma non sono un nobile austroungherese...dammi pure del tu..



Voi "ottimisti".


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Di che vi preoccupate? Il ds ha già iniziato a lavorare



Kollaps idolo! dai che Pradè accoglie Gomez


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ma cosa volete che faccia Galliani? Se fosse contato qualcosa avremmo preso il paraguaiano?



Io penso che Galliani sia stato usato come esca, in modo da essere liberi di poter trattare i giocatori ai quali eravamo veramente interessati


----------



## wfiesso (5 Agosto 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Direi "solo" pessimista... mi rifiuto di credere che arrivi gente che non è B disposta a mettere mette milioni di euro in mano ad un vecchio incapace



lo spero, ma quello è come le zecche


----------



## Butcher (5 Agosto 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Anzi, evitando la Cremonese e il Livorno nonostante il gran girone difficile, con una difesa e un centrocampo così siamo quasi apposto



Tu scherzi, io sono indeciso e abbonarmi o no!!!


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Voi "ottimisti".



Sognatori illusi vorrai dire...


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' praticamente fatta. Il Milan, da oggi, passerà nelle mani di del gruppo statale cinese Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing. E' stato firmato il preliminare di cessione del 99% del club. Ed è un grande colpo di scena, perchè Galatioto e Gancikoff sono stati fatti fuori da Fininvest. All'interno della societò veicolo ci sono Yonghong Li ed Haxia.
> 
> I nuovi proprietari, come da accordi sottoscritti, si impegneranno a versare 350 milioni per i prossimi tre anni. 100 al momento del closing.
> 
> ...



Ormai avevo perso le speranze.
Pazzesco comunque quello che è successo e come nessuno abbia saputo niente, ancora ci raccontavano di Galatioto e Gancikoff fino a stamattina


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

andreas89 ha scritto:


> * yonghong li dovrebbe essere robin li (come si può ben vedere su wikipedia). Robin è una sorta di occidentalizzazione del suo nome originale.*



cvd


----------



## mabadi (5 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> lo scrive Festa la Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing, ossia * la società veicolo *che è stata utilizzata per l’operazione,
> 
> Di questa società è socio, fra gli altri, Haixia Capital, il *fondo di stato cinese per lo Sviluppo e gli Investimenti*



In pratica non si sa da chi è composto il fondo


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> * Yonghong Li dovrebbe essere Robin Li (come si può ben vedere su Wikipedia). Robin è una sorta di occidentalizzazione del suo nome originale.*



Se è vero è la megabomba del secolo..


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

*Raga basta frecciatine. Tanto siamo tutti felici presumo. Torniamo in the topic. *


----------



## TheZio (5 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> * Yonghong Li dovrebbe essere Robin Li (come si può ben vedere su Wikipedia). Robin è una sorta di occidentalizzazione del suo nome originale.*



Ma chi l ha detto?


----------



## wfiesso (5 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> * Yonghong Li dovrebbe essere Robin Li (come si può ben vedere su Wikipedia). Robin è una sorta di occidentalizzazione del suo nome originale.*


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> grazie per il VOI ma non sono un nobile austroungherese...dammi pure del tu..


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ormai avevo perso le speranze.
> Pazzesco comunque quello che è successo e come nessuno abbia saputo niente, ancora ci raccontavano di Galatioto e Gancikoff fino a stamattina



Scrupolosità che è fuori dalle dinamiche di comprensione occidentali..


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> In pratica non si sa da chi è composto il fondo



Si sa, si sa. Basta pensarci


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Agosto 2016)

J&B ha scritto:


> Questo Yonghong Li non lo conosce nessuno.....,proprio come Gustavo Gomez



Beh su wikipedia, si capisce chi é: Robin Li. Ovvero Li Yanhong in lingua pinyng fondatore di Baidu, 6° uomo piú ricco di Cina....


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


>


 come stai? tutto bene fratellone?


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Ma chi l ha detto?



Se cerchi su Wiki, Robin Li è chiamato anche* Lǐ Yànhóng*
Mi sembra molto simile al Yonghong Li detto dai media.

Se ci aggiungiamo il servizio della CCTV, direi che il puzzle è completo.


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ormai avevo perso le speranze.
> Pazzesco comunque quello che è successo e come nessuno abbia saputo niente, ancora ci raccontavano di Galatioto e Gancikoff fino a stamattina



A dimostrazione che avevano ragione quelli che dicevano di NON fidarsi della stampa.
Col senno di poi...


----------



## mandraghe (5 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> * Yonghong Li dovrebbe essere Robin Li (come si può ben vedere su Wikipedia). Robin è una sorta di occidentalizzazione del suo nome originale.*




Sembrerebbe esserci una g di troppo (su Wiki c'è Yanhong Li)...comunque aspettiamo e speriamo che ci sia anche Mr Baidu.

Tuttavia già la sola presenza di Haixa Capital sarebbe tanta roba: praticamente è lo stato cinese.


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2016)

*Festa ha modificato l'articolo originale: l'acquirente è la società veicolo Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing, tra i soci ci sono Haixia Capital, il fondo di stato cinese per lo Sviluppo e gli Investimenti e Yonghong Li ha condotto la trattativa. La società veicolo era la stessa dall'inizio, quindi i partecipanti sono sempre quelli. Sono cambiate le quote dei partecipanti e gli advisor. Bisogna vedere se ora Galatioto e Gancikoff avranno un ruolo.*


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (5 Agosto 2016)

Finalmente! Intanto si volta pagina, poi capiremo chi sono effettivamente i cinesi e che programmi hanno.
Su Galliani: mi pare che molti sottovalutino il suo ruolo nella questione che sta davvero a cuore al duo malefico: la gestione dei diritti TV (altro che Giannino, Preziosi, ecc.)
Quello che mi rendeva non ottimista era che mi sembrava poco credibile che Fininvest rinunciasse alla sinergia col Milan. Vedremo come si sviluppa il tutto ma io mi aspetto qualcosa su questo fronte (con Galliani ancora in giro)


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Raga basta frecciatine. Tanto siamo tutti felici presumo. Torniamo in the topic. *



Il tuo presumo la dice tutta, hehehheheheh


----------



## wfiesso (5 Agosto 2016)

no ma sta cosa può essere una bomba vera e propria, accertiamoci che sia davvero Robin Li prima di farci le pippe in strada


----------



## Brain84 (5 Agosto 2016)

È Robin Li il capocordata, basta anche guardare la foto, è lo stesso della foto con il simil erpes


----------



## Rok (5 Agosto 2016)

Su Sky dicono che finìnvest abbia smentito..


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Agosto 2016)

In questo momento di euforia e grande gaudio, ci ha pensato la mia ragazza a smorzarmi l'entusiasmo... non so come abbia fatto, ma quando esco dal lavoro andrò con lei all'Ikea.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2016)

*Preliminare vincolante, non come quello di Mr Bee dell'anno scorso*


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sembrerebbe esserci una g di troppo (su Wiki c'è Yanhong Li)...comunque aspettiamo e speriamo che ci sia anche Mr Baidu.
> 
> Tuttavia già la sola presenza di Haixa Capital sarebbe tanta roba: praticamente è lo stato cinese.



Beh considerando che prima le testate riportavano il nome della modella cinese Han Li, probabilmente hanno modificato Yanhong in Yanghong....


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> come stai? tutto bene fratellone?



Ma sì, sapessi quanto è stata dura leggervi e NON scrivere per scaramanzia!
Ma ora mi sembra di volaaaaaaaare, oh oh.... stonaaaaare oh oh oh oh...


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Agosto 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> A dimostrazione che avevano ragione quelli che dicevano di NON fidarsi della stampa.
> Col senno di poi...



Ma questo lo abbiamo detto tutti
Poi magari c'è chi lo ha fatto in buonafede (in parte ) come Campopiano che ha fatto quella settimana da delirio e chi invece no come la Gazzetta ieri .


----------



## mandraghe (5 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Raga basta frecciatine. Tanto siamo tutti felici presumo. Torniamo in the topic. *



Ehhhhhh.....questo "presumo" sa tanto di sassolino levato dalle scarpe 

Anche io comunque _*presumo*_ quello che presumi tu....


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Agosto 2016)

jaqen ha scritto:


> *preliminare vincolante, non come quello di mr bee dell'anno scorso*



prima certezza importante


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> no ma sta cosa può essere una bomba vera e propria, accertiamoci che sia davvero Robin Li prima di farci le pippe in strada



orpo... io ho già cominciato... aspetta, c'è un ghisa che mi ha visto...


----------



## The Ripper (5 Agosto 2016)

Che vi dicevo ragà?


----------



## wfiesso (5 Agosto 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> In questo momento di euforia e grande gaudio, ci ha pensato la mia ragazza a smorzarmi l'entusiasmo... non so come abbia fatto, ma quando esco dal lavoro andrò con lei all'Ikea.



ahia....


----------



## Butcher (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Sognatori illusi vorrai dire...



Il confine è labile.
Ma gioisci ora, abbiamo un altro trofeo in bacheca!!!


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

Rok ha scritto:


> Su Sky dicono che finìnvest abbia smentito..



Ha smentito la trattativa con Fosun, che è ben diverso.


----------



## mabadi (5 Agosto 2016)

Beh ed ora tutti nella sezione calciomercato e non metto faccine


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ehhhhhh.....questo "presumo" sa tanto di sassolino levato dalle scarpe
> 
> Anche io comunque _*presumo*_ quello che presumi tu....



No, è solo per mettervi in riga..


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

Solo ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: attesa a breve una nota ufficiale della Fininvest.*



Ho fuso il tasto f5


----------



## Giangy (5 Agosto 2016)

Speriamo di voltare finalmente pagina una volta per tutte!!


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

Rok ha scritto:


> Su Sky dicono che finìnvest abbia smentito..



si certo...


----------



## wfiesso (5 Agosto 2016)

Rok ha scritto:


> Su Sky dicono che finìnvest abbia smentito..



Peppe starà facendo messe nere contro i compratori


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Agosto 2016)

Robin Li piú fondo statale della Cina,,piú impegno ad ulteriori investimenti per 350 milioni contrattuali......

Mo svengo....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Agosto 2016)

Dovrebbero pagare in tre parti:
- Fra due settimane
- Fine Settembre
- Novembre


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

Solo ha scritto:


> *Festa ha modificato l'articolo originale: l'acquirente è la società veicolo Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing, tra i soci ci sono Haixia Capital, il fondo di stato cinese per lo Sviluppo e gli Investimenti e Yonghong Li ha condotto la trattativa. La società veicolo era la stessa dall'inizio, quindi i partecipanti sono sempre quelli. Sono cambiate le quote dei partecipanti e gli advisor. Bisogna vedere se ora Galatioto e Gancikoff avranno un ruolo.*



*Quotate e tornate in the topic!*


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Agosto 2016)

"I Casa Monica" 

Per non dimenticare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

Siamo arrivati al preliminare anche con Bee, o sbaglio?


----------



## Rok (5 Agosto 2016)

Si hai ragione. Mi ero fatto prendere dal panico


----------



## hiei87 (5 Agosto 2016)

Preghiamo...


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

Solo ha scritto:


> *Festa ha modificato l'articolo originale: l'acquirente è la società veicolo Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing, tra i soci ci sono Haixia Capital, il fondo di stato cinese per lo Sviluppo e gli Investimenti e Yonghong Li ha condotto la trattativa. La società veicolo era la stessa dall'inizio, quindi i partecipanti sono sempre quelli. Sono cambiate le quote dei partecipanti e gli advisor. Bisogna vedere se ora Galatioto e Gancikoff avranno un ruolo.*





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati al preliminare anche con Bee, o sbaglio?



Vade retro satana!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> "I Casa Monica"
> 
> Per non dimenticare.


Pare che "Yonghong Li" sia l'anagramma di "Casamonica" in romanaccio antico.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Vade retro satana!


----------



## mandraghe (5 Agosto 2016)

Rok ha scritto:


> Su Sky dicono che finìnvest abbia smentito..




Infatti tutti i media targati Fininvest stanno riportando *con evidenza *la notizia...lascia perdere Sky, spesso confondono le notizie con i loro desideri...pensino a fare megaspottoni per Renzie a Rio, che quelle marchette son le uniche cose che gli riescono bene.


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2016)

quando inizia il notiziario in Cina?


----------



## Symon (5 Agosto 2016)

> Siamo arrivati al preliminare anche con Bee, o sbaglio?



Molti giornalisti parlano però di preliminare vincolante...


----------



## Miracle1980 (5 Agosto 2016)

[MENTION=2635]Miracle1980[/MENTION] No caps-lock!


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

Solo ha scritto:


> *Festa ha modificato l'articolo originale: l'acquirente è la società veicolo Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing, tra i soci ci sono Haixia Capital, il fondo di stato cinese per lo Sviluppo e gli Investimenti e Yonghong Li ha condotto la trattativa. La società veicolo era la stessa dall'inizio, quindi i partecipanti sono sempre quelli. Sono cambiate le quote dei partecipanti e gli advisor. Bisogna vedere se ora Galatioto e Gancikoff avranno un ruolo.*



Trallallero-trallalà!!!


----------



## mandraghe (5 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> "I Casa Monica"
> 
> Per non dimenticare.




Il caro Forchielli, che per qualcuno è stato un idolo, dovrebbe cominciare ad apparecchiare il desco...e buon appetito...


----------



## Milo (5 Agosto 2016)

Bisognerebbe capire ora se riusciranno a salvare il mercato di agosto o no, almeno un minimo (un difensore e un centrocampista)


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

Piuttosto adesso vorrei capire, nelle due cordate scorporate, chi ci sono? quella nostra lo sapremo a breve, ma quella che è stata allontanata?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Agosto 2016)

Comunque questo comunicato ufficiale di cui si parla, io non ho ancora capito dove sia


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti tutti i media targati Fininvest stanno riportando *con evidenza *la notizia...lascia perdere Sky, spesso confondono le notizie con i loro desideri...pensino a fare megaspottoni per Renzie a Rio, che quelle marchette son le uniche cose che gli riescono bene.



Il Giornale infatti in questo momento conferma in primissima pagina sul sito.

Sky da questa storia esce molto male mi pare.


----------



## Luca_Taz (5 Agosto 2016)

vi ricordate il sito cinese di pochi giorni fa che diceva che i cinesi mollavano tutto? ok hanno fatto un articolo riportando un sito italiano e in fondo hanno aggiunto le INFO sulla società veicolo........se qlc è cosi bravo da tradurre l'img potremmo forse capirci qlc


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Piuttosto adesso vorrei capire, nelle due cordate scorporate, chi ci sono? quella nostra lo sapremo a breve, ma quella che è stata allontanata?



Quella di GSR con Galatioto e Gancikoff.


----------



## DEJAN75 (5 Agosto 2016)

Robin Li (Yangquan, 17 novembre 1968) è un imprenditore cinese (Cinese semplificato: 李彦宏; Cinese tradizionale: 李彥宏; pinyin: Lǐ Yànhóng) ed è il cofondatore del motore di ricerca più popolare in Cina, Baidu, e attualmente è il 6° uomo più ricco della Cina, con un patrimonio totale di 13,9 miliardi di dollari.[1].


Robin sei tu quindi ????


----------



## mabadi (5 Agosto 2016)

Comunque volevo dire che sono venuti a casa mia a villa certosa gli emissari cinesi.
Mi hanno detto Presidente non abbandoni il Millan e ci dia qualche consiglio. 
Ed io gli ho fatto la lista della spesa ed indicato il modulo.
Avete capito bene


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Piuttosto adesso vorrei capire, nelle due cordate scorporate, chi ci sono? quella nostra lo sapremo a breve, ma quella che è stata allontanata?



Immagino che lo comunicheranno dopo l'ufficialità . Credo anche per una questione "obbligatoria " che vincola a svelare i nomi per la questione della Lega Calcio e Consob .


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

Solo ha scritto:


> *Festa ha modificato l'articolo originale: l'acquirente è la società veicolo Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxing, tra i soci ci sono Haixia Capital, il fondo di stato cinese per lo Sviluppo e gli Investimenti e Yonghong Li ha condotto la trattativa. La società veicolo era la stessa dall'inizio, quindi i partecipanti sono sempre quelli. Sono cambiate le quote dei partecipanti e gli advisor. Bisogna vedere se ora Galatioto e Gancikoff avranno un ruolo.*



.


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Il Giornale infatti in questo momento conferma in primissima pagina sul sito.
> 
> Sky da questa storia esce molto male mi pare.



La Gazzetta benissimo invece . La roba di ieri , qualora oggi ci fosse l'annuncio ufficiale della società , puzzerebbe non di bufala ma di tentata polpetta avvelenata (cit.Festa)


----------



## DEJAN75 (5 Agosto 2016)

[MENTION=1844]DEJAN75[/MENTION] No copia-incolla!


----------



## Therealsalva (5 Agosto 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> il 4 agosto, come rimarcato da molti di voi...
> una data azzeccata alla fine



Il mio compleanno


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

WTF !!!!! 
Sono 4 mesi che sto sul forum giorno e notte e vado a tagliare i capelli torno e abbiamo venduto ??? raga non ci sto capendo una mazza . Robin li c'è ? è ufficilae ?


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> WTF !!!!!
> Sono 4 mesi che sto sul forum giorno e notte e vado a tagliare i capelli torno e abbiamo venduto ??? raga non ci sto capendo una mazza . Robin li c'è ? è ufficilae ?



c'è confusione sui nomi  in teoria non c'è


----------



## Luca_Taz (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> WTF !!!!!
> Sono 4 mesi che sto sul forum giorno e notte e vado a tagliare i capelli torno e abbiamo venduto ??? raga non ci sto capendo una mazza . Robin li c'è ? è ufficilae ?



non potevi andarci prima a tagliarti i capelli?????? sembra ci sia ma stiamo diventando abili traduttori dal cinese scritto al latino


----------



## wfiesso (5 Agosto 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Il mio compleanno



siamo in 2 allora


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> siamo in 2 allora



Chi di voi due è Montanari dunque ?


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Agosto 2016)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
ufficiale .


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:



"Ciascun apra ben gli orecchi,
di doman nessun si paschi;
oggi sian, giovani e vecchi,
lieti ognun, femmine e maschi;
ogni tristo pensier caschi:
facciam festa tuttavia.
Chi vuol esser lieto, sia:
di doman non c'è certezza."

Intanto cominciamo a godere oggi...


----------



## pazzomania (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:



Ragazzi... RAGAZZZI::::: RAGAZZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

Mi assento per due ore dal forum, cosa che capita di rado in questi mesi, torno e trovo un topic chiuso da 27 PAGINE!!!

E questo?????????????????????

ODDDDDIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:



Super cordata direi!!!


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:



In alto i cuori!


----------



## wfiesso (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:



Sky la senti questa voce???


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:



Mi viene da piangere .. 10 anni che aspettavo questo comunicato 10 cacchio di anni . 

oggi è il giorno della liberazione !!!


----------



## Crox93 (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:


----------



## smallball (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:


storico...poco da aggiungere


----------



## wfiesso (5 Agosto 2016)

io no, quindi...


----------



## mark (5 Agosto 2016)

Adesso posso finalmente dirlo!! SIAMO LIBERIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:



seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Sky la senti questa voce???



Mi sono emozionato!!!!
Sarà una lunga giornata.... una lunga notte... un week end da pazzi!!!!
Scatenate l'infernooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2016)

olèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè


----------



## pablog1585 (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:



Abbracciamoci e vogliamose bene!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Stiamo vivendo la storia!


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Agosto 2016)

Vi voglio bene amici miei

Gioiamo finalmente


----------



## TheZio (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:



Oggi è rinato il Milan!


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Agosto 2016)

Metterò Festa come Avatar . O il Preliminare ?
Festa , merita . Quello che ne ha sparate meno 
Però il Documento idem . 
Vabbè . ABBRACCIAMOCI FORTE E VOGLIAMOCI TANTO BENE


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:


----------



## wfiesso (5 Agosto 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi sono emozionato!!!!
> Sarà una lunga giornata.... una lunga notte... un week end da pazzi!!!!
> Scatenate l'infernooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



stasera mi piglio na ciocca che me la ricordo finchè campo [cit. Gattuso post finale mondiale con la Francia]


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

Tutti su Sky , madonna cosa stanno rosicando MADONNA !!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:




Finalmente !!!!!!


----------



## koti (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:


*godo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## wfiesso (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutti su Sky , madonna cosa stanno rosicando MADONNA !!!



informaci, io non ce l'ho


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2016)

grande scoop di Repubblica


----------



## Rok (5 Agosto 2016)

Che notizia ragazzi che notizia. Forza vecchio cuore rossonero!!!!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> informaci, io non ce l'ho



Adesso sta per iniziare lo speciale .


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:



Dico solo una parola: Haxia......


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:



Ci siamo !!!


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> stasera mi piglio na ciocca che me la ricordo finchè campo [cit. Gattuso post finale mondiale con la Francia]



hahahahah miticoooo!!!!!!!!!!
Stasera sarò incapace di intendere e di volere....


----------



## Brain84 (5 Agosto 2016)

Mamma mia finalmente!!! Era ora!! Ora la mia domanda nasce spontanea. Da qui a fine agosto, qualcuno verrà preso? Che mercato sarà?


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

ladies e gentleman LO STATO CINESE COMPRA IL MILAN


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:


Perché non riesco a sciogliermi? Qualcuno che mi aiuta? È che potrebbe ancora saltare  soltanto al closing saremo davvero liberi


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

Dico solo 4 parole : ce lo siamo meritato!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gallianimrda (5 Agosto 2016)

[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] canale per lo speciale di sky?


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2016)

Ma siamo sicuri sia originale? Per il momento sul sito di fininvest non c'è ancora nulla.


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Agosto 2016)

Finalmente la liberazione. Aspetto i primi rosicamenti di Scai e Di Stefano che si mangia il fegato in diretta nazionale


----------



## ralf (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Sicuro sia la stessa?



No non ne sono sicuro, però anche li si parlava di un fondo d'investimento governativo il Sino Fortune.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché non riesco a sciogliermi? Qualcuno che mi aiuta? È che potrebbe ancora saltare  soltanto al closing saremo davvero liberi



Scarica l'adrenalina fratello!!!! E scatena l'inferno. Il milan tornerà a dettare legge...


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutti su Sky , madonna cosa stanno rosicando MADONNA !!!




Lol avete presente quando nell'Nba lo speaker presenta la squadra in trasferta ?

Ecco il tono ora sembrava proprio quello nel riportare la news


----------



## Dany20 (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Adesso sta per iniziare lo speciale .



SkySport24?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

gallianimrda ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] canale per lo speciale di sky?



Skysportjuve24


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Agosto 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dico solo 4 parole : ce lo siamo meritato!!!!!!!!!!!!!



di brutto proprio


----------



## wfiesso (5 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché non riesco a sciogliermi? Qualcuno che mi aiuta? È che potrebbe ancora saltare  soltanto al closing saremo davvero liberi



stasera prenditi 3 Long Island e vedrai come ti scarichi


----------



## MarcoMilanista (5 Agosto 2016)

Il comunicato esce sempre più tardi sul sito.


----------



## clanton (5 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Stiamo vivendo la storia!



Il Grande Inverno è finito !!! ...il trono sarà nostro !!!


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Agosto 2016)

Festa merita di essere citato . Quando ha scritto ha scritto solo se sicuro . Ricordiamolo .


----------



## mabadi (5 Agosto 2016)

E comunque si tratta di "contratto vincolante" quindi non un preliminare alla Bee


----------



## diavolo (5 Agosto 2016)

Calma,è un preliminare


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> di brutto proprio



e forse anche noi nel nostro piccolo abbiamo lottato........
Ne usciamo distrutti ma felici!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:



Non so che dire, non ero preparata alla cessione, se ne parlava da mesi ma più passavano i giorni e più ero pessimista e invece oggi è arrivata la bomba,sono felice perchè era snervante leggere tutti i giorni una cosa diversa e invece oggi c'è la parola fine, basta giornalisti che parlano a vanvera, gente che dice che non esistono che sono fantasmi ecc tutto questo è finito una gioia immensa, detto questo ora mi gusto le 25 pagine di questa discussione voglio leggere la vostra gioia dopo mesi anzi anni bui .

Siamoooo liberiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

15 alla firma e 85 entro 35 giorni....daiiiiiiiii vogliamo i colpiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


>



Dai koala che è arrivata l'alba!!!!
Il sonno è finitoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Calma,è un preliminare



Ci sono penali da 200 milioni di euro , non torneranno indietro MAI .


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato di Fininvest
> 
> 
> 
> ...




.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Calma,è un preliminare



Ormai è fatta sarà pure un preliminare ma tutti sappiamo che non tornerà più indietro ci sono penali altissime.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> grande scoop di Repubblica



"Eh, ma Pagni.."


----------



## wfiesso (5 Agosto 2016)

sto godendo di brutto, devo farmi una doccia fredda


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> 15 alla firma e 85 entro 35 giorni....daiiiiiiiii vogliamo i colpiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....



Sono i 15 che già sapevamo, a cui sottrarre Lapadula e Gomez (quindi 0).

Il resto arriverà a mercato chiuso.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

scusate Han Li sarebbe?


----------



## mabadi (5 Agosto 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Calma,è un preliminare



si ma vincolante cioè è un vero preliminare.
in pratica potrebbe saltare solo se non ci fossero le autorizzazioni.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sono i 15 che già sapevamo, a cui sottrarre Lapadula e Gomez (quindi 0).
> 
> Il resto arriverà a mercato chiuso.



non inziamo santo dio...gli altri 85 ENTRO 35 giorni....quindi aspettiamo e smettiamola con sto pessimismo....oggi è gioia e basta...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Agosto 2016)

100 milioni di cui 15 subito e 85 entro 35 gg.

Questa è la parte migliore della torta...


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché non riesco a sciogliermi? Qualcuno che mi aiuta? È che potrebbe ancora saltare  soltanto al closing saremo davvero liberi



Ti ricordo che hai un topic da aprire


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2016)

interisti decime qué se siente


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Agosto 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Calma,è un preliminare



A quanto dicono è vincolante, non come la barzelletta dell'anno scorso con Mr.Bean

Spero in un paio di colpi tra centrocampo e attacco, non necessariamente nomi altisonanti, ma qualcosa per lottare per il terzo posto


----------



## __king george__ (5 Agosto 2016)

è un momento talmente forte incredibile e surreale che non mi viene da scrivere niente....dico GRAZIE...non so a chi ma mi viene solo quello


----------



## smallball (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci sono penali da 200 milioni di euro , non torneranno indietro MAI .



esattamente


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non inziamo santo dio...gli altri 85 ENTRO 35 giorni....quindi aspettiamo e smettiamola con sto pessimismo....oggi è gioia e basta...



E' realismo, come per il pre-firma.

Da Gennaio ci saranno i fondi, saranno altri 4 mesi di sangue


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

Hahahah Sky parla di POBBÀ Madonna cosa rosicano hahahahah


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

fine di una guerra psicologica durata anni...ora si riparte dalle ceneri..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Agosto 2016)

Ahaha oggi mi hanno fatto il regalo di compleanno più bello di sempre XD


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Beh...essendo vincolante potrebbero pure anticipargli gli 85 milioncini ahahah


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:



Ok,ora si può eiaculare copiosamente.



diavolo ha scritto:


> Calma,è un preliminare



Si,ma devono versare 100 milioni nel prossimo mese. È roba seria.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato di Fininvest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finalmente!! Speriamo sia l'inizio di una nuova era che ci porti di nuovi ai livelli che ci competono!


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' realismo, come per il pre-firma.
> 
> Da Gennaio ci saranno i fondi, saranno altri 4 mesi di sangue



basta con sto ''realismo'' spacciato per verità assoluta...bastaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## mikha1978 (5 Agosto 2016)

da juventino vi auguro di tornare velocemente ai vosti consueti fasti e che il migliore vinca!


----------



## patriots88 (5 Agosto 2016)

abbiamo un futuro

pazienza se bisognerà aspettare 4 mesi per rinforzare la squadra

sono felicissimo


----------



## wargod (5 Agosto 2016)

Non ho capito se Galliani e gli altri dell'entourage rimarranno al loro posto, immagino di sì, in ogni caso il futuro è tutto da decifrare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ti ricordo che hai un topic da aprire


Quale? Ah sì, il mercato cinese col Milan?


----------



## clanton (5 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sono i 15 che già sapevamo, a cui sottrarre Lapadula e Gomez (quindi 0).
> 
> Il resto arriverà a mercato chiuso.



Pensa positivo !!!! cmq !!!


----------



## Therealsalva (5 Agosto 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Calma,è un preliminare



In realtà la legislazione italiana concede l'esecuzione coattiva del preliminare (quindi la sottoscrizione del definitivo) qualora una parte sia inadempiente, a meno che non sia disposto diversamente


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

Non fatevi troppe seghe mentali per il mercato. Qualcosa metteranno, altro che autofinanziamento..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Agosto 2016)

Comunque sono contento. Molto contento, penso che siamo finiti nella parte migliore della cordata spezzata


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' realismo, come per il pre-firma.
> 
> Da Gennaio ci saranno i fondi, saranno altri 4 mesi di sangue



conta che adesso si potranno fare prestiti con obbligo di riscatto....cosa che prima non potevamo....


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Agosto 2016)

Eh ma Galliani e Mendes.....


----------



## Gas (5 Agosto 2016)

Ma questi han più soldi di Suning ?


----------



## unbreakable (5 Agosto 2016)

Ammetto di essere stato scettico..ma il cda del 4 e' stato fondamentale...ora speriamo di tornare dove siamo sempre stati..
Sempre forza milan


----------



## Luca_Taz (5 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' realismo, come per il pre-firma.
> 
> Da Gennaio ci saranno i fondi, saranno altri 4 mesi di sangue


e dopo tutto questo inferno durato anni nn sei disposto a aspettare 4 mesi?? io si...non che mi faccia piacere eh


----------



## clanton (5 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> sto godendo di brutto, devo farmi una doccia fredda



Ce l'ho in tiro da un'ora !!! troppa eccitazione !!


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

*Mariangela Pira: "Non c è Fosun o Alibaba. Fonti cinesi confermano che è lo STATO che ha voluto fortemente operaZione. Per cui immagino arrivino i soldi "*


----------



## Djerry (5 Agosto 2016)

Il contratto preliminare è intrinsecamente vincolante, essendo un contratto. E' l'impegno a stipulare un nuovo contratto.

Ovviamente come tutti i contratti poi esiste l'inadempimento, ovvero se una delle due parti non vuole stipulare il definitivo, o si risolve il tutto senza il definitivo (ma con risarcimenti) oppure si va dal giudice che impone il nuovo contratto se chi lo vuole ancora è in regola con la legge.


----------



## Luca_Taz (5 Agosto 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ma questi han più soldi di Suning ?



amico.......questi sono lo STATO


----------



## Alex (5 Agosto 2016)

spero sia l'inizio di una nuova gloriosa era


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2016)

Intanto fininvest ha pubblicato il comunicato anche sul proprio sito.

E' veramente fatta.

Piango.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:


Ma con signing si intende il preliminare? Perché se il signing è il preliminare, vuol dire che fino alla fine del mese avremo 100 milioni: 15 al momento della firma (Gustavo Gomez); 85 entro 35 giorni, quindi entro il 9 settembre. Vale a dire 100 milioni entro la fine del mercato.


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' realismo, come per il pre-firma.
> 
> Da Gennaio ci saranno i fondi, saranno altri 4 mesi di sangue



Con basi su cui costruire e partire . Con il vincolo di una penale elevata qualora si tirasse indietro .
Quello lo sapevamo tutti . Ora l'obiettivo è limitare i danni fino a gennaio e cercare di comprare qualche buon giocatore
L'unico mio dubbio è Galliani , per il resto sono ottimista 
Dopo mesi che mi sono scontrato con alcuni utenti , in buonafede .


----------



## Therealsalva (5 Agosto 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il contratto preliminare è intrinsecamente vincolante, essendo un contratto. E' l'impegno a stipulare un nuovo contratto.
> 
> Ovviamente come tutti i contratti poi esiste l'inadempimento, ovvero se una delle due parti non vuole stipulare il definitivo, o si risolve il tutto senza il definitivo (ma con risarcimenti) oppure si va dal giudice che impone il nuovo contratto se chi lo vuole ancora è in regola con la legge.



Impeccabile. 30 a diritto privato!


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Mariangela Pira (CNBC): "Non c è Fosun o Alibaba. Fonti cinesi confermano che è lo STATO che ha voluto fortemente operaZione. Per cui immagino arrivino i soldi "*



.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma con signing si intende il preliminare? Perché se il signing è il preliminare, vuol dire che fino alla fine del mese avremo 100 milioni: 15 al momento della firma (Gustavo Gomez); 85 entro 35 giorni, quindi entro il 9 settembre. Vale a dire 100 milioni entro la fine del mercato.



Esattamente come hai detto.


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma con signing si intende il preliminare? Perché se il signing è il preliminare, vuol dire che fino alla fine del mese avremo 100 milioni: 15 al momento della firma (Gustavo Gomez); 85 entro 35 giorni, quindi entro il 9 settembre. Vale a dire 100 milioni entro la fine del mercato.



Dici che possiamo iniziare a gioire? O aspettiamo il closing? 

DAJE


----------



## Djerry (5 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma con signing si intende il preliminare? Perché se il signing è il preliminare, vuol dire che fino alla fine del mese avremo 100 milioni: 15 al momento della firma (Gustavo Gomez); 85 entro 35 giorni, quindi entro il 9 settembre. Vale a dire 100 milioni entro la fine del mercato.



Esattamente.

Signing = preliminare odierno, impegno a firmare il closing
Closing = contratto definitivo di cessione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Esattamente come hai detto.





Djerry ha scritto:


> Esattamente.
> 
> Signing = preliminare odierno, impegno a firmare il closing
> Closing = contratto definitivo di cessione



Allora prendo i fazzoletti?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora prendo i fazzoletti?



Male tu non li abbia già finiti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Dici che possiamo iniziare a gioire? O aspettiamo il closing?
> 
> DAJE


Diciamo che c'è cauto ottimismo


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Dici che possiamo iniziare a gioire? O aspettiamo il closing?
> 
> DAJE



Lo capiremo presto se comprano da subito o no...molto presto...


----------



## Kaw (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahahah Sky parla di POBBÀ Madonna cosa rosicano hahahahah



Infatti,
giusto quei 3 minuti di rito dedicati alla cessione del Milan e poi sorrisone smagliante e via a parlare di Juventus.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che c'è cauto ottimismo



si ma filtralo però se non è buono...


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che c'è cauto ottimismo



Quest'anno ci divertiamo!!!
O almeno, filtrano voci che lo lasciano pensare


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Infatti,
> giusto quei 3 minuti di rito dedicati alla cessione del Milan e poi sorrisone smagliante e via a parlare di Juventus.


----------



## sballotello (5 Agosto 2016)

attenzione, berlusconi sembra ancora indeciso..sta cambiando idea e vuol fare l'italmilan


----------



## Therealsalva (5 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi,io vi invito alla calma. Mi sembra palese che la Cina non esista, è solo un popolo di automi prestanomi di Berlusconi


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

Ma quindi nessuno ha ancora capito oltre allo stato cinese chi c'è nella cordata ?? Penso serva ancora un po' per capire .


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Agosto 2016)

""Con l'accordo, le parti si impegnano a compiere importanti interventi di ricapitalizzazione e rafforzamento patrimoniale e finanziario di AC Milan, per un importo complessivo di 350 milioni nell'arco di un triennio (di cui 100 milioni da versare al momento del "closing".
Il contratto prevede anche che con il "signing" gli acquirenti mettano a disposizione una caparra, a conferma degli impegni assunti, pari a 100 milioni, di cui 15 contestualmente alla firma e 85 entro 35 giorni.""

Questa è la parte migliore della torta.
Quindi si possono "anticipare" gli 85 per il mercato fin da subito.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

Su Interfans si rosica abbestia


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Agosto 2016)

È pazzesco come stanno rosicando juventini intertristi napoletani ecc... diventa impossibile parlare con loro


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

Ooooooo raga ?????

Ma qualcuno ha chiamato Pechino ??????? Hahahahaha.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma quindi nessuno ha ancora capito oltre allo stato cinese chi c'è nella cordata ?? Penso serva ancora un po' per capire .



C è un casino di gente...abbiamo uno stato davvero dietro...roba imponente..


----------



## Djerry (5 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora prendo i fazzoletti?



Vadi ragioniere, vadi. (cit.)


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

Raga ma sto Han LI chi cappero è?


----------



## wfiesso (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma quindi nessuno ha ancora capito oltre allo stato cinese chi c'è nella cordata ?? Penso serva ancora un po' per capire .



Pare non esserci Robin, il nome in cinese non corrisponde a quello di Robin Li, certamente però non credo sia un poveraccio


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ooooooo raga ?????
> 
> Ma qualcuno ha chiamato Pechino ??????? Hahahahaha.


Forchielli lol


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ooooooo raga ?????
> 
> Ma qualcuno ha chiamato Pechino ??????? Hahahahaha.



Tiettelo Pechino tiettelo


----------



## wargod (5 Agosto 2016)

Dico cautela.Raramente questo genere di operazioni (cessioni a cordate di multimiliardari misconosciuti di solito a digiuno di conoscenze calcistiche) portano a qualcosa di buono in breve tempo.


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Agosto 2016)

Trumpsconi dove sei ?
Tu che evocavi pazienza e io ti dicevo che ero stufo 
Avevi ragioni tu . Scusami .
Se mi leggi perdonami .


----------



## Luca_Taz (5 Agosto 2016)

io giuro pagherei 50 euro di tasca mia per vedere in questo moemnto le facce dei vari Suma,Ruiu,Forchielli,Galliani


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Agosto 2016)

Insomma ci spostiamo nella sezione calciomercato? Fap Fap Fap


----------



## danjr (5 Agosto 2016)

Su Sky stanno parlando del Crotone


----------



## clanton (5 Agosto 2016)

wargod ha scritto:


> Dico cautela.Raramente questo genere di operazioni (cessioni a cordate di multimiliardari misconosciuti di solito a digiuno di conoscenze calcistiche) portano a qualcosa di buono in breve tempo.



ma quanto masochista sei da 1 a 10 ? ...11 ?


----------



## VonVittel (5 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi, possiamo festeggiare veramente la libertà.
Oggi essere milanisti è più bello! 

Onore a chi ci ha sempre creduto, avete la mia stima. Tutti quanti


----------



## Djerry (5 Agosto 2016)

L'unico problema è che quei 100 milioni sono considerati "caparra", anticipazione, quindi la loro gestione è comunque affidata all'attuale proprietà ed all'attuale dirigenza, per capirci.

E quindi... sì, avete capito bene, lui. Sarà ancora il soggetto operativo in questo mese. Bisogna capire teleguidato in che modo, ma le firme di mercato le mette tutte l'antennista in agosto.


----------



## Kaw (5 Agosto 2016)

Su Sky non ne parlano, la prossima edizione (appena detto dal giornalista) parleranno del Sassuolo.


----------



## clanton (5 Agosto 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> io giuro pagherei 50 euro di tasca mia per vedere in questo moemnto le facce dei vari Suma,Ruiu,Forchielli,Galliani



Un po di pazienza e le vedrai .... e sarà come venire !!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Su Sky stanno parlando del Crotone


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Insomma ci spostiamo nella sezione calciomercato? Fap Fap Fap



Fino a Gennaio no, ma almeno potremo tifare, sapendo che l'aria verrà ripulita


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Su Sky stanno parlando del Crotone


Hanno il big match con l'Atletico. Vuoi mettere?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

vi prego ditemi che stasera c'è Ruiu....voglio godermelo in full hd


----------



## danjr (5 Agosto 2016)

Tra poco in esclusiva lo speciale......... Sul miracolo Sassuolo


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> L'unico problema è che quei 100 milioni sono considerati "caparra", anticipazione, quindi la loro gestione è comunque affidata all'attuale proprietà ed all'attuale dirigenza, per capirci.
> 
> E quindi... sì, avete capito bene, lui. Sarà ancora il soggetto operativo in questo mese. Bisogna capire teleguidato in che modo, ma le firme di mercato le mette tutte l'antennista in agosto.



Se le firme le mette Galliani, ma i giocatori li sceglie qualcun'altro (vedi Gustavo Gomez) mi va più che bene


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> io giuro pagherei 50 euro di tasca mia per vedere in questo moemnto le facce dei vari Suma,Ruiu,Forchielli,Galliani



Saranno disperati , a parte la figura di M di RUOIO che sono 3 mesi che sostiene non esistano i cinesi .. detto questo la gente li deve schifare , non dovete più guardarli o ascoltarli .. nulla .. ignorarli .


----------



## Therealsalva (5 Agosto 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Su Sky non ne parlano, la prossima edizione (appena detto dal giornalista) parleranno del Sassuolo.



Anche una mezz'oretta su Lino Marzorati al Lecce me la farei...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

Sky incredible , quasi non ne parlano ... assurdo che si faccia questo tipo di giornalismo .


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sky incredible , quasi non ne parlano ... assurdo che si faccia questo tipo di giornalismo .



Lollo gioisci e bastaaaaaaa.....vedrai quando arriva Peppe che risate


----------



## Gekyn (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sky incredible , quasi non ne parlano ... assurdo che si faccia questo tipo di giornalismo .



Aspettano Alciato che sta parlando con mister Bee, per sapere le ultime news............


----------



## Il Genio (5 Agosto 2016)

Ciao
Volo a farmi un massaggio in un centro cinese
Glielo devo


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sky incredible , quasi non ne parlano ... assurdo che si faccia questo tipo di giornalismo .


Secondo me sono disperati, non ne sapevano nulla. Ne parlano tutti, tutti hanno detto la loro e sky niente. Secondo me non sanno niente!


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ciao
> Volo a farmi un massaggio in un centro cinese
> Glielo devo



Per l'happy ending devi tornarci a novembre, per ora solo "preliminari"


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2016)

Speriamo facciano una conferenza stampa e annuncino tutti i nomi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi oggi è il giorno della liberazione ... uscite per strada e festeggiate .. oggi è il giorno che ricorderemo per i prossimo 20 anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

La cosa più assurda è che alla fine da sta trattativa chi ne esce peggio sono proprio coloro che erano indicati come gli elementi più seri coinvolti nella faccenda..
Sarà davvero interessante sentire cosa diranno, ammesso che parlino..ma sarebbe meglio andassero a nascondersi sotto una pietra..

Alla fine si conferma che ci sono stati pesanti problemi all'interno della cordata, era palese che gli slittamenti di mesi non erano normali..e mi pare anche di capire che tutto sommato non dipendesse nemmeno da Fininvest o dal nano (le famose clausole)..

Davvero surreale..

In ogni caso finalmente siamo LIBERI di tornare ad essere una società di calcio e non più un circo!


----------



## Luca_Taz (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sky incredible , quasi non ne parlano ... assurdo che si faccia questo tipo di giornalismo .



vedrai che tra 1 ora forse 2 ne parlaranno.....ora saranno tutti in panico totale xke devo costruire uno speciale sulla vendita e partono da 0 quando il preliminare è stato firmato!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Mercato?! Io al closing voglio MALDINI E ALBERTINI in società!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ciao
> Volo a farmi un massaggio in un centro cinese
> Glielo devo


Tra un annetto cambierò il mio cellulare. Inutile dire che comprerò uno Huawei.


----------



## Djerry (5 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Se le firme le mette Galliani, ma i giocatori li sceglie qualcun'altro (vedi Gustavo Gomez) mi va più che bene



Esatto, Gustavo Gomez è un clamoroso segno positivo in tal senso.

Ma la graduazione di quell'intervento e di quella sorta di tutorato su Galliani andrà comunque testato sul campo in questo mese.

Magari per un Gomez ed altra roba buona che entra, ci può sempre essere una cena con Preziosi per aggiustare la rosa. Solo per dire che bisogna mettere in conto anche questa opzione, senza farci prendere dal panico. Potrebbe essere fisiologica.


----------



## Maravich49 (5 Agosto 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> io giuro pagherei 50 euro di tasca mia per vedere in questo moemnto le facce dei vari Suma,Ruiu,Forchielli,Galliani



200€ per averli live per le prossime ore/giorni


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Mercato?! Io al closing voglio MALDINI E ALBERTINI in società!!!



Vai a leggerti l'intervista all AVV la scala che spiega bene .


----------



## Luca_Taz (5 Agosto 2016)

hai capito Gancikoff.....sembra sia stato lui a fregarsi con le sue mani....pretendeva la nomina di AD e cosi si è ucciso con le sue mani


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

*MILANTV: Possibili dichiarazioni nelle prossime ore di Silvio Berlusconi per lo storico passaggio dell' AC MILAN.*


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2016)

Lo avevamo detto mille volte: quando sarà la volta buona, accadrà tutto in un minuto. Senza notizie su preliminari, closing, rinvii, cordate, conglomerate, etc etc.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *MILANTV: Possibili dichiarazioni nelle prossime ore di Silvio Berlusconi per lo storico passaggio dell' AC MILAN.*



Ma basta per dio , basta ... chi lo vuole sentire il NOSTRO EX PRESIDENTE !!!!! ( Madonna cosa godo a scriverlo )


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *MILANTV: Possibili dichiarazioni nelle prossime ore di Silvio Berlusconi per lo storico passaggio dell' AC MILAN.*



Si lo sappiamo già, hai vinto tutto, lo hai fatto per il nostro bene, petroldollari, astronavi, cammelli volanti... Ora sparisci, ciao.


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2016)

preparo i pop corn


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *MILANTV: Possibili dichiarazioni nelle prossime ore di Silvio Berlusconi per lo storico passaggio dell' AC MILAN.*



Eccalla'. Autocelebrazione a voi.


----------



## clanton (5 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> vi prego ditemi che stasera c'è Ruiu....voglio godermelo in full hd



Ti prego parlane domani ..sono all'estero e non prendo quel canale di m...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Si lo sappiamo già, hai vinto tutto, lo hai fatto per il nostro bene, petroldollari, astronavi, cammelli volanti... Ora sparisci, ciao.



Scontato come la morte , comunque una bella mano ce l'hanno data anche i francesi a non rilevare Premium


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *MILANTV: Possibili dichiarazioni nelle prossime ore di Silvio Berlusconi per lo storico passaggio dell' AC MILAN.*


Speriamo che tra le mille fregnacce faccia qualche nome degli investitori.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Agosto 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> preparo i pop corn


Ma il piattino di melma fumante ci sarà?


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *MILANTV: Possibili dichiarazioni nelle prossime ore di Silvio Berlusconi per lo storico passaggio dell' AC MILAN.*



lo aspettiamo, cmq stanco pure io di questa guerra che dura da anni, voglio parlare di calcio giocato, sono stufo di ste cose societarie, parliamo di bilanci da 10 anni


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Agosto 2016)

Quanto stanno rosicando i tifosi delle altre squadre. Ahahahahah ahahahah GODO


----------



## clanton (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ciao
> Volo a farmi un massaggio in un centro cinese
> Glielo devo



massaggio con finale felice ?


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Su Sky non ne parlano, la prossima edizione (appena detto dal giornalista) parleranno del Sassuolo.



Ne hanno parlato dalle 14 alle 14.30 a SKY


----------



## wfiesso (5 Agosto 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma il piattino di melma fumante ci sarà?



gliel'ho chiesto, ma mi ha solo messo un like


----------



## folletto (5 Agosto 2016)

Speriamo che abbiano notevole liquidità sti giallognoli


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Agosto 2016)

Hanno aspettato andassi in ferie! Appena saputo sono corso qui! Qualcuno posti la meme gif al posto mio!!!! Ps Non so ancora nulla neanche se sono straccioni ma festeggio lo stesso!!! Il sig Gatti ha più quote di Berlusconi!!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Eccalla'. Autocelebrazione a voi.


Per me può dire quello che vuole. Gli possiamo pure intitolare lo stadio per quanto mi riguarda. L'importante è che vada fuori dalle palle una volta e per sempre.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scontato come la morte , comunque una bella mano ce l'hanno data anche i francesi a non rilevare Premium



Madonna ora che siamo fuori devono fallire tutte le sue aziende


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Eccalla'. Autocelebrazione a voi.



Beh lasciamogliela l'uscita di scena in grande stile.

Oggettivamente quel che disse all'uscita dall'ospedale sugli investimenti sta effettivamente venendo confermato ora.


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2016)

Solo ha scritto:


> Speriamo che tra le mille fregnacce faccia qualche nome degli investitori.



ricordati di Zigone e immagina il casino che può fare coi nomi dei cinesi


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (5 Agosto 2016)

Sono euforico. Mezz'ora fa ho incrociato vicino al Pantheon (sono a Roma) una comitiva di cinesi. Saranno stati una trentina. Uno indossava la nostra maglietta. Gli ho detto "You bought it. Not just the shirt, the actual team" Mi ha guardato come se fossi matto. Che dite la devo prendere come una smentita?


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Agosto 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Sono euforico. Mezz'ora fa ho incrociato vicino al Pantheon (sono a Roma) una comitiva di cinesi. Saranno stati una trentina. Uno indossava la nostra maglietta. Gli ho detto "You bought it. Not just the shirt, the actual team" Mi ha guardato come se fossi matto. Che dite la devo prendere come una smentita?


Forse erano giapponesi


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Sono euforico. Mezz'ora fa ho incrociato vicino al Pantheon (sono a Roma) una comitiva di cinesi. Saranno stati una trentina. Uno indossava la nostra maglietta. Gli ho detto "You bought it. Not just the shirt, the actual team" Mi ha guardato come se fossi matto. Che dite la devo prendere come una smentita?



Beh qualche "giornalista" ha riportato smentite molto simili in passato


----------



## clanton (5 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Beh lasciamogliela l'uscita di scena in grande stile.
> 
> Oggettivamente quel che disse all'uscita dall'ospedale sugli investimenti sta effettivamente venendo confermato ora.



Bravo ! ..Dimentichiamo seppur a fatica questi ultimi 5 anni ma NON dimentichiamoci degli anni passati dove abbiamo goduto come ricci !!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Madonna ora che siamo fuori devono fallire tutte le sue aziende



Tutti i malocchi che gli abbiamo tirato in questi 10 anni minimo falliscono il 1 gennaio 2017


----------



## Zani (5 Agosto 2016)

Finalmente liberi, or una voltra che avrò visto anche Galliano con una scatola contenete i suoi averi uscire da casa Mialan sarò davvero al settimo cielo. Ma una cosa per volta


----------



## Kaw (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato di Fininvest
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Hanno aspettato andassi in ferie! Appena saputo sono corso qui! Qualcuno posti la meme gif al posto mio!!!! Ps Non so ancora nulla neanche se sono straccioni ma festeggio lo stesso!!! Il sig Gatti ha più quote di Berlusconi!!!!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Agosto 2016)

E non dimentichiamo che ha venduto allo Stato cinese, cioè sulla carta il miglior compratore possibile. E lo ha fatto con delle garanzie. E lo ha fatto al suo prezzo.
Facile dire "devi vendere" e bla bla bla. Alla fine ha vinto lui.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo avevamo detto mille volte: quando sarà la volta buona, accadrà tutto in un minuto. Senza notizie su preliminari, closing, rinvii, cordate, conglomerate, etc etc.



Esatto, tutti quei rinvii spacciati per "dettagli da limare" non avevano senso..
I due advisor semplicemente ridicoli

Forza Milan!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Esatto, Gustavo Gomez è un clamoroso segno positivo in tal senso.
> 
> Ma la graduazione di quell'intervento e di quella sorta di tutorato su Galliani andrà comunque testato sul campo in questo mese.
> 
> Magari per un Gomez ed altra roba buona che entra, ci può sempre essere una cena con Preziosi per aggiustare la rosa. Solo per dire che bisogna mettere in conto anche questa opzione, senza farci prendere dal panico. Potrebbe essere fisiologica.



Giusta considerazione.
Anche per prevenire future "_lamentatio geremia"_


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

Ma si raga che il nano faccia quello che vuole , tanto oramai è un uomo FINITO . 

importante che non c'entri più nulla con noi e da oggi è cosi , ancora non ci credo .

EX PRESIDENTE


----------



## VonVittel (5 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi ma secondo voi Fininvest anticiperà 85M? Tanto poi li riavrà indietro entro un mese... 

Mamma mia io sono troppo felice, a tal punto che uscirei e andrei in giro in cerca di cinesi (manco fossero pokemon), per esultare con loro


----------



## Love (5 Agosto 2016)

alla fine della fiera questi li hanno o no i soldi questi che ci hanno comprato...


----------



## Djerry (5 Agosto 2016)

Io penso una cosa però, e parlo non certo da Berlusconiano: la cosa più intollerabile è stata vissuta in questi anni, quando una proprietà (Berlusconi) ancora operativa chiedeva più o meno implicitamente una folle ed inaccettabile "riconoscenza" per giustificare le malefatte ed i fallimenti sportivi e finanziari. Come se le vittorie passate cancellassero le sconfitte presenti.

Ma ora, che davvero la cessione pare realtà ed a condizioni vantaggiose per tutti, tifosi compresi, forse è il momento davvero di tirare fuori questa riconoscenza e concedere a Berlusconi di compiacersi per quello che è stato, magari per chi vuole dirgli pure un grazie. Proprio perché non è più né presente né futuro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

E adesso comprateci un campione, uno qualsiasi che voglio tornare a comprare una maglia ufficiale!!!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> E non dimentichiamo che ha venduto allo Stato cinese, cioè sulla carta il miglior compratore possibile. E lo ha fatto con delle garanzie. E lo ha fatto al suo prezzo.
> Facile dire "devi vendere" e bla bla bla. Alla fine ha vinto lui.



Ma si chissenefrega , improntate che se ne sia andato per sempre . Il resto non me ne frega nulla .


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma secondo voi Fininvest anticiperà 85M? Tanto poi li riavrà indietro entro un mese...
> 
> Mamma mia io sono troppo felice, a tal punto che uscirei e andrei in giro in cerca di cinesi (manco fossero pokemon), per esultare con loro



Tecnicamente potrebbe benissimo farlo da domani perchè tanto sono soldi " sicuri " e penso che a contratto qualcosa lo abbiamo scritto .


----------



## VonVittel (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma si raga che il nano faccia quello che vuole , tanto oramai è un uomo FINITO .
> 
> importante che non c'entri più nulla con noi e da oggi è cosi , ancora non ci credo .
> 
> EX PRESIDENTE



Ben detto fratello!


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Madonna ora che siamo fuori devono fallire tutte le sue aziende



Giusto. E lasciamo a casa 40.000 persone


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Io penso una cosa però, e parlo non certo da Berlusconiano: la cosa più intollerabile è stata vissuta in questi anni, quando una proprietà (Berlusconi) ancora operativa chiedeva più o meno implicitamente una folle ed inaccettabile "riconoscenza" per giustificare le malefatte ed i fallimenti sportivi e finanziari. Come se le vittorie passate cancellassero le sconfitte presenti.
> 
> Ma ora, che davvero la cessione pare realtà ed a condizioni vantaggiose per tutti, tifosi compresi, forse è il momento davvero di tirare fuori questa riconoscenza e concedere a Berlusconi di compiacersi per quello che è stato, magari per chi vuole dirgli pure un grazie. Proprio perché non è più né presente né futuro.



No , io sono ancora troppo arrabbiato ... ci vorranno anni per riconoscere quello che ha fatto per il milan .


----------



## ignaxio (5 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E adesso comprateci un campione, uno qualsiasi che voglio tornare a comprare una maglia ufficiale!!!!!!



io ho pronto l'assegno per la seconda maglia.. ma che sia degnamente indossata


----------



## ps18ps (5 Agosto 2016)

che dire FINALMENTE LIBERI!!!!!! che goduria!!!!!  Oggi è un giorno felice per noi milanisti. E ora basta ottimisti e pessimisti, ma tutti a brindare uniti!!!!!!


----------



## VonVittel (5 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E adesso comprateci un campione, uno qualsiasi che voglio tornare a comprare una maglia ufficiale!!!!!!



Si, ci vuole un campione come Gastaldello per tornare a sognare!


----------



## Djerry (5 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma secondo voi Fininvest anticiperà 85M? Tanto poi li riavrà indietro entro un mese...



Quei soldi non sono di Fininvest, ma sono dei cinesi.

E' come se i cinesi avessero prenotato una stanza per fine anno all'Hotel Milan, e l'Hotel a garanzia di questo impegno abbia chiesto e ricevuto 100 milioni a garanzia di questo impegno. E' la classica caparra.

Ma Fininvest non mette 1 euro di quei 15+85 milioni.


----------



## Therealsalva (5 Agosto 2016)

Stasera cenone da Giannino per festeggiare?


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No , io sono ancora troppo arrabbiato ... ci vorranno anni per riconoscere quello che ha fatto per il milan .



secoli..


----------



## Freddy Manson (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Tecnicamente un mese x il mercato non è poco...l'importante è avere un minimo di liquidità...peccato che tantissimi si siano gia accasati...


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

Comunque stando così le cose mi pare chiaro che da domani il Milan può operare sul mercato e ha un centinaio di milioni a disposizione, vediamo di usarli bene!


----------



## VonVittel (5 Agosto 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Quei soldi non sono di Fininvest, ma sono dei cinesi.
> 
> E' come se i cinesi avessero prenotato una stanza per fine anno all'Hotel Milan, e l'Hotel a garanzia di questo impegno abbia chiesto e ricevuto 100 milioni a garanzia di questo impegno. E' la classica caparra.
> 
> Ma Fininvest non mette 1 euro di quei 15+85 milioni.



Sisi giusto, però quegli 85M Fininvest ancora non li ha ricevuti. Ma proprio perché li avrà di sicuro, entro max 1 mese, non può anticiparli nel frattempo?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma secondo voi Fininvest anticiperà 85M? Tanto poi li riavrà indietro entro un mese...
> 
> Mamma mia io sono troppo felice, a tal punto che uscirei e andrei in giro in cerca di cinesi (manco fossero pokemon), per esultare con loro



Mi fai sorridere. Se tu avessi venduto casa di cui ti salderanno il prezzo tra due mesi spenderesti soldi per fare un nuovo impianto di condizionamento, gli infissi, l'arredamento, tanto tra un mese ti saldano il prezzo di vendita? Fininvest , giustamente, da ora in poi neanche gli stipendi pagherá piú figuratevi comprare giocatori che saranno utilizzati dall'aquirente!


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No , io sono ancora troppo arrabbiato ... ci vorranno anni per riconoscere quello che ha fatto per il milan .



Massì Lollo che ti frega, stai ancora pensando a quel vecchio pagliaccio?
Siamo Liberi, ci rendiamo conto? Liberi!!!

Finalmente si tornerà a parlare di calcio!!


----------



## ignaxio (5 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi.. ma per Higuain c'è una contro-clausola?? siamo ancora in tempo..


----------



## Djerry (5 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Sisi giusto, però quegli 85M Fininvest ancora non li ha ricevuti. Ma proprio perché li avrà di sicuro, entro max 1 mese, non può anticiparli nel frattempo?



Quello temo scordiamocelo.

Ecco, su questo tema c'è l'unica cosa realmente destabilizzante di quelle tempistiche: i 35 giorni.

Se la matematica non mi inganna, 35 giorni dal 5 agosto fanno il 9 settembre, ma il mercato chiude il 31 agosto.

Spero solo non sia un triste escamotage proprio per far arrivare quei soldi dal 1 settembre al 9 settembre.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Quello temo scordiamocelo.
> 
> Ecco, su questo tema c'è l'unica cosa realmente destabilizzante di quelle tempistiche: i 35 giorni.
> 
> ...



Si ma c'è scritto ENTRO 35 giorni...può essere pure dopodomani


----------



## Alex (5 Agosto 2016)

ma tuttosport?


----------



## danjr (5 Agosto 2016)

Il sguazzi quei soldi sono comunque una "caparra" per Mediaset... Me useranno una minima parte


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No , io sono ancora troppo arrabbiato ... ci vorranno anni per riconoscere quello che ha fatto per il milan .





martinmilan ha scritto:


> secoli..



7 scudetti
5 coppe dei campioni
5 supercoppe europee
3 intercontinentali
5 supercoppe italiane
1 coppa italia
e ... 1 mundialito, primo trofeo vinto...

Io questo glielo riconosco subito.
E passo oltre.


----------



## marcokaka (5 Agosto 2016)

Galliani e Berlusconi ci vogliono lasciare un messaggio sul dove andranno ora : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHTTb4HR90w


----------



## luigi61 (5 Agosto 2016)

Alex ha scritto:


> ma tuttosport?



e Alciato????
devono crepare tutti


----------



## markjordan (5 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La cosa più assurda è che alla fine da sta trattativa chi ne esce peggio sono proprio coloro che erano indicati come gli elementi più seri coinvolti nella faccenda..
> Sarà davvero interessante sentire cosa diranno, ammesso che parlino..ma sarebbe meglio andassero a nascondersi sotto una pietra..
> 
> Alla fine si conferma che ci sono stati pesanti problemi all'interno della cordata, era palese che gli slittamenti di mesi non erano normali..e mi pare anche di capire che tutto sommato non dipendesse nemmeno da Fininvest o dal nano (le famose clausole)..
> ...


lo dico da sempre , se i cinesi esistono e sborsano il Milan e' venduto

comunque raga e' un fondo , non conta chi c'e' dentro , che lo stato sia coinvolto conta


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si ma c'è scritto ENTRO 35 giorni...può essere pure dopodomani



Esatto...altrimenti avrebbero detto il 9 e STOP.


----------



## Djerry (5 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si ma c'è scritto ENTRO 35 giorni...può essere pure dopodomani



Infatti infatti, speriamo in bene.
Però c'è anche una netta distinzione tra i 15 subito e gli 85 "entro 35 giorni", che non è proprio il massimo.

Per capirci: perché non dire allora 50 subito e 50 entro 35 giorni? O perché non sono disponibili tutti e 100 subito? O ancora, va benissimo 15+85, ma perché invece di 35 giorni non fissare il termine a 25 giorni, per essere certi che rientrano nel mercato estivo?

Poi per carità, magari sono solo dettagli formali e/o burocratici.


----------



## marcokaka (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Esatto...altrimenti avrebbero detto il 9 e STOP.



"Il 35" ahahahaah


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (5 Agosto 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Quello temo scordiamocelo.
> 
> Ecco, su questo tema c'è l'unica cosa realmente destabilizzante di quelle tempistiche: i 35 giorni.
> 
> ...



Ma questi sono soldi che vanno a Fininvest, mica per il Milan. E' l'anticipo dei 520 ml della vendita.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Agosto 2016)

Su fognafans i delirii sono a livelli altissimi. E dire che quando loro vennero ceduti, nessuno qua ha tenuto comportamenti così ridicoli, credo che sia lampante la differenza tra noi e loro. Sono dei cafoni ripuliti.


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

Da leggere l'articolo di Milano Finanza su chi è Sino-Europe Sports


----------



## ScArsenal83 (5 Agosto 2016)

Maracaibo.......mare forza 9 !!!! Festeggiate gente festeggiate


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Bon inutile farsi mille pippe....vedremo


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Su fognafans i delirii sono a livelli altissimi. E dire che quando loro vennero ceduti, nessuno qua ha tenuto comportamenti così ridicoli, credo che sia lampante la differenza tra noi e loro. Sono dei cafoni ripuliti.



Raccontami cosa dicono che io sono stato bannato ahaha


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Su fognafans i delirii sono a livelli altissimi. E dire che quando loro vennero ceduti, nessuno qua ha tenuto comportamenti così ridicoli, credo che sia lampante la differenza tra noi e loro. Sono dei cafoni ripuliti.


Per riprendere le parole de [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]: _secondi anche nelle rinascite_


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Raccontami cosa dicono che io sono stato bannato ahaha


Idem, essere bannato da quella fogna per me è come una medaglia al valore.


----------



## Franz64 (5 Agosto 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Su fognafans i delirii sono a livelli altissimi. E dire che quando loro vennero ceduti, nessuno qua ha tenuto comportamenti così ridicoli, credo che sia lampante la differenza tra noi e loro. Sono dei cafoni ripuliti.



Sono inferiori e basta. E soffrono come dannati il complesso di inferiorità nei ns confronti.
Parlano di "storia e blasone" dell'inda, ma quale storia? Hanno vinto in 40 anni 3 scudetti (1967-2006) e se non fosse stato per Guido Rossi e le telefonate nascoste sarebbero ancora fermi allo scudetto 1989


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (5 Agosto 2016)

Certo che se è vero che Gancikoff è fuori, si conferma la sua fama di non concludere mai un affare
Forse è il caso che Galatioto se ne liberi


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2016)

Finalmente 

Non sono ancora riuscito a vedere chi ci ha comprato ma chiunque metta quella cifra non può non farci risalire.


----------



## Djerry (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Ma questi sono soldi che vanno a Fininvest, mica per il Milan. E' l'anticipo dei 520 ml della vendita.



Infatti, ma si parla palesemente di "rafforzamento patrimoniale" ed una tempistica del genere non può non avere un nesso col mercato. Per cui la reale cifra a disposizione ad agosto è davvero incerta nel dettaglio, con questa incognita dei 35 giorni.

La cosa più verosimile è che ci si sbizzarrisca con i prestiti con obbligo di riscatto, ovvero 15 milioni per i prestiti ed 85 milioni a garanzia dei riscatti.


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Agosto 2016)

galatioto e gancikoff sono stati fatti fuori e si è chiuso in 3 GIORNI, quindi sti due pallonari ci hanno fatto perdere 4 mesi di tempo


----------



## ralf (5 Agosto 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Su fognafans i delirii sono a livelli altissimi. E dire che quando loro vennero ceduti, nessuno qua ha tenuto comportamenti così ridicoli, credo che sia lampante la differenza tra noi e loro. Sono dei cafoni ripuliti.



Su VecchiaSignora continuano a dire che è un rientro di capitali del nano.


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Agosto 2016)

Una cosa mi piacerebbe che rimanesse anche con la dipartita di B: quel padroni del campo e padroni del gioco che ci ha sempre contraddistinto. Quindi ben venga anche Montella che mi sembra il profilo giusto per ripartire, almeno inizialmente. Facciano 3 acquisti di peso e San Siro tornerà la bolgia che è sempre stata, e al suo confronto impallidiranno tutti gli altri Stadium.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

*Lasciate perdere gli altri **forum. Si torna in tema.*


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Agosto 2016)

Ma perciò oggi possiamo acquistare le maglie originali dai cinesi?


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Su VecchiaSignora continuano a dire che è un rientro di capitali del nano.



Ma con tutto quello che gli Agnelli hanno rubato agli italiani nei decenni hanno anche il coraggio di parlare?


----------



## Symon (5 Agosto 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Infatti, ma si parla palesemente di "rafforzamento patrimoniale" ed una tempistica del genere non può non avere un nesso col mercato. Per cui la reale cifra a disposizione ad agosto è davvero incerta nel dettaglio, con questa incognita dei 35 giorni.
> 
> La cosa più verosimile è che ci si sbizzarrisca con i prestiti con obbligo di riscatto, ovvero 15 milioni per i prestiti ed 85 milioni a garanzia dei riscatti.



Dice entro 35 giorni da ieri ovvero entro il 9 settembre. Il mercato chiude il 31/8. Buttare nel cesso la prima stagione da padroni del Milan, così all'esordio, per poco più di una settimana mi sembra una cosa irreale.
Mi pare abbastanza verosimile invece che i soldi x il mercato siano 100, e non solamente 15.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Una cosa mi piacerebbe che rimanesse anche con la dipartita di B: quel padroni del campo e padroni del gioco che ci ha sempre contraddistinto. Quindi ben venga anche Montella che mi sembra il profilo giusto per ripartire, almeno inizialmente. Facciano 3 acquisti di peso e San Siro tornerà la bolgia che è sempre stata, e al suo confronto impallidiranno tutti gli altri Stadium.


Ti ricordo che ai milanisti non è mai mancata la passione che c'è sempre stata ma è mancata la trasparenza e le prese per il C .. per quello la gente me compreso non è più andata allo stadio .


----------



## ScArsenal83 (5 Agosto 2016)

Se qualcuno ha capito chi è sta gente ci illumini!!!


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Ma è logico che la caparra serva per il mercato altrimenti perchè specificare questa cosa??
Fininvest parla di 100 milioni entro il 9 settembre poi starà ai cinesi decidere quanto vogliano spenderne di quella somma.

Ma la caparra c'è...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

ragazzi gente che spende tutti sti soldi e con lo stato dietro non credo voglia presentarsi con un altro 8/10 posto...magari non saranno 100 milioni ma potranno essere magari 30/40 più qualche prestito con obbligo di riscatto....


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno ha capito chi è sta gente ci illumini!!!



Pare che non lo sappia ancora nessuno....non si capiscono questi nomi cinesi...


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Agosto 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno ha capito chi è sta gente ci illumini!!!



Dovrebbero essere gli investitori originali, quelli che iniziarono la trattativa in origine rappresentati da Galatioto. Nel tempo non è chiaro cosa sia successo, ma Galatioto e Gancikoff avevano cambiato strada... Il risultato è che i due advisor sono stati fatti fuori e la trattativa è stata conclusa direttamente con gli investitori senza intermediari


----------



## Kaw (5 Agosto 2016)

Letto il nuovo articolo di Campopiano, non dice assolutamente nulla, praticamente un recap delle ultime news...

Ancora non sappiamo cosa sia successo, e non sappiamo chi della prima cordata sia effettivamente rimasto.
Aspetto conferme, certo che sembra che per colpa delle due G. abbiamo perso tipo 2 mesi, e forse qualche componente della cordata, ammesso che i nomi citati da Campopiano fossero veri (Evergrande, Li, Moutai).


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Dice entro 35 giorni da ieri ovvero entro il 9 settembre. Il mercato chiude il 31/8. Buttare nel cesso la prima stagione da padroni del Milan, così all'esordio, per poco più di una settimana mi sembra una cosa irreale.
> Mi pare abbastanza verosimile invece che i soldi x il mercato siano 100, e non solamente 15.



Ma mi pare la spiegazoni più logica..altrimenti a cosa servirebbe quella caparra??


----------



## arcanum (5 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi ma si hanno notizie sue due nomi della cordata usciti fuori?


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ragazzi gente che spende tutti sti soldi e con lo stato dietro non credo voglia presentarsi con un altro 8/10 posto...magari non saranno 100 milioni ma potranno essere magari 30/40 più qualche prestito con obbligo di riscatto....



E'la cosa più ovvia..abbiamo una rosa indecente..


----------



## Symon (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma mi pare la spiegazoni più logica..altrimenti a cosa servirebbe quella caparra??



Esatto
E ora si inizia a ragionare su nomi un pò più pesanti di Zaza e Pavoletti, con tutto il rispetto x entrambi.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Esatto
> E ora si inizia a ragionare su nomi un pò più pesanti di Zaza e Pavoletti, con tutto il rispetto x entrambi.



Che bello!


----------



## ignaxio (5 Agosto 2016)

c'è l'articolo di Campopiano, ma onestamente non ci ho capito molto sulla storia di Sal e Gancikoff


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

ma il Barone non rilascia comunicazioni???...schifosiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Symon (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> E'la cosa più ovvia..abbiamo una rosa indecente..


Oltre che corta, soprattutto a centrocampo.
La fase di smaltimento brocchi però è fondamentale x me. I vari Matri & co devono andarsene far fruttare quel poco cash che valgono e nello stesso bisogna momento affondare colpi in entrata, man mano che si vende. Tempo c'è ne ancora ma non infinito...


----------



## Djerry (5 Agosto 2016)

Infatti ribadisco che la tempistica di quei 15+85 non può non avere un nesso col mercato estivo.
Sarei solo stato più tranquillo se avessi letto "entro 25 giorni" invece di 35, tutto qui. 

Così invece a livello ufficiale si va dai 15 ai 100, la forchetta formalmente è quella.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Beh anche non ne avessimo 100 subito speriamo di fare affari con obbligo di riscatto....e siamo apposto


----------



## Symon (5 Agosto 2016)

Vero...
Con Musacchio c'era il diritto e non l'obbligo x questo il Villarreal non ha accettato.
Con l'obbligo è come un'acquisto con pagamento posticipato.


----------



## kYMERA (5 Agosto 2016)

Ma sto yongoconpongcoso li chi è?


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Agosto 2016)

Per il mercato non so cosa pensare. Se come spero Galliani sarà cacciato, credo proprio che da qua al closing continuerà la sua opera di sabotaggio. Figuriamoci se gli mettono in mano i soldi a quel demonio. Piuttosto sarei interessato a capire chi ha portato avanti l'operazione Gomez...


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

Dai su mi pare impossibile che ora che si è firmato non si intervenga sul mercato..sarebbe ridicolo

Con dei colpi pesanti siamo ancora in tempo per giocarci i primi tre posti l'anno prossimo, Roma e Napoli ad oggi sono indebolite e l'inter è la stessa di 12 mesi fa


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Infatti ribadisco che la tempistica di quei 15+85 non può non avere un nesso col mercato estivo.
> Sarei solo stato più tranquillo se avessi letto "entro 25 giorni" invece di 35, tutto qui.
> 
> Così invece a livello ufficiale si va dai 15 ai 100, la forchetta formalmente è quella.


Avrebbero potuto dire caparra di 85 fra 35 giorni invece hanno detto ''ENTRO''
E'come se volessero dare un sollievo psicologico ai tifosi senza mettere pressioni ai cinesi.

In poche parole è come dire''tifosi,qualche soldo comunque c'è, state tranquilli''


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

> Dai su mi pare impossibile che ora che si è firmato non si intervenga sul mercato..sarebbe ridicolo


anche xkè se no firmavano il 1 di settembre se volevano....invece la firma e il primo colpo di ieri (che fino a pochi minuti prima si pensava fosse in prestito) credo siano un ottimo segnale...


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


>



L'unica cosa che conta.


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato di Fininvest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ecco,era questa l'ufficialità che volevo! Ci vorrà ancora pazienza,dobbiamo prima arrivare al closing e poi anche dopo sappiamo che non si può ricostruire in un lampo.Però se il dio del calcio lassù ci ama giusto un po' oggi è stata finalmente posta la pietra miliare della rinascita.Al di là della chiarezza sui nomi,che spero arriverà presto,direi che è finalmente l'ora di iniziare a gioire! FoLza Milan!


----------



## folletto (5 Agosto 2016)

Ma cravatta gialla si toglie di torno o sopravviverà al nano? Io ho paura che in qualche modo riuscirà a rimanere in sella quel demone


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

annn ma i 100 sono la caparra di acquisto non per il mercato...non ci avevo affatto pensato..


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma cravatta gialla si toglie di torno o sopravviverà al nano? Io ho paura che in qualche modo riuscirà a rimanere in sella quel demone



Coi cinesi proprietari anche se rimanesse alla prima furbata che combina coi suoi compagni di merende lo fanno sparire in 0,2 secondi...
Fester senza il silenzio assenso del nano ha chiuso con le porcate


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> annn ma i 100 sono la caparra di acquisto non per il mercato...non ci avevo affatto pensato..



La cosa non è del tutto chiara..
Io mi auguro siano una sorta di garanzia, e che quindi possano essere anche usati per il mercato..

Operare senza soldi sarebbe ridicolo, significa buttare nel water la prossima stagione


----------



## ps18ps (5 Agosto 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma cravatta gialla si toglie di torno o sopravviverà al nano? Io ho paura che in qualche modo riuscirà a rimanere in sella quel demone



su top calcio dicono che verrà affiancato da un manager italiano di fiducia dei cinesi... la fonte è quella che è, speriamo bene


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Longoni dice che i cinesi affiancheranno un ''loro'' manager italiano a Galliani...si sa se e quando ci sarà un assemblea che riformi il CDA?


----------



## ps18ps (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Andrea Longoni dice che i cinesi affiancheranno un ''loro'' manager italiano a Galliani...si sa se e quando ci sarà un assemblea che riformi il CDA?



ilCDA deve essere modificato dopo il closing...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma cravatta gialla si toglie di torno o sopravviverà al nano? Io ho paura che in qualche modo riuscirà a rimanere in sella quel demone



la cosa fondamentale non è se rimane....ma se potrà ancora operare in malafede....se rimane ma deve solo andare a prendere i giocatori che gli dicono di prendere frega nulla onestamente....l'importante è che non abbia più NESSUN potere decisionale...è questo che deve importare a noi...cmq dubito che rimanga...troppo legato al mondo Berlusconi...


----------



## fra29 (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Certo che se è vero che Gancikoff è fuori, si conferma la sua fama di non concludere mai un affare
> Forse è il caso che Galatioto se ne liberi



Più che altro si ripete quanto successo lo scorso anno con Lucas.
AG che davanti alle telecamere fa l'amicone con lui (lo scorso anno in aereo quest'anno all'uscita dal ristorante da ubriaco) e poi salta la sua testa.
Sarebbe davvero interessante capire che è successo. Possibile che Galatioto dal nulla si sia messo a trattare per due diversi soggetti? È diventato un principiante all'improvviso?


----------



## de sica (5 Agosto 2016)

Come si rosica in tutti i siti eh.. Tutti economisti sono diventati i gobbi e gli sfinteristi


----------



## markjordan (5 Agosto 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma cravatta gialla si toglie di torno o sopravviverà al nano? Io ho paura che in qualche modo riuscirà a rimanere in sella quel demone


la fine di ganci non ti dice niente ?
i cinesi non pagano x far decidere altri e se sbagli te ne vai al volo


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Agosto 2016)

Dico solo: siamo liberi!


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

markjordan ha scritto:


> la fine di ganci non ti dice niente ?
> i cinesi non pagano x far decidere altri e se sbagli te ne vai al volo



Il modo grossolano di lavorare di galliani e dei cinesi è estremamente incompatibile...


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (5 Agosto 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Più che altro si ripete quanto successo lo scorso anno con Lucas.
> AG che davanti alle telecamere fa l'amicone con lui (lo scorso anno in aereo quest'anno all'uscita dal ristorante da ubriaco) e poi salta la sua testa.
> Sarebbe davvero interessante capire che è successo. Possibile che Galatioto dal nulla si sia messo a trattare per due diversi soggetti? È diventato un principiante all'improvviso?



Anche io preferirei vederci chiaro, anche sugli investitori della Sino-Europe Sports Inv.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2016)

Ancora non ci credo, mi ero rassegnato da tempo ad altri anni di patemi col Milan in coma. Questa cosa di Gancikoff e Galatioto silurati con la firma subito di questi altri soggetti nemmeno volando con la fantasia l'avrei immaginata


----------



## kYMERA (5 Agosto 2016)

ma campopiano?


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> la cosa fondamentale non è se rimane....ma se potrà ancora operare in malafede....se rimane ma deve solo andare a prendere i giocatori che gli dicono di prendere frega nulla onestamente....l'importante è che non abbia più NESSUN potere decisionale...è questo che deve importare a noi...cmq dubito che rimanga...troppo legato al mondo Berlusconi...



No non deve rimanere, punto. Ormai è dannoso sotto qualunque punto di vista.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ancora non ci credo, mi ero rassegnato da tempo ad altri anni di patemi col Milan in coma. Questa cosa di Gancikoff e Galatioto silurati con la firma subito di questi altri soggetti nemmeno volando con la fantasia l'avrei immaginata



Quando si diceva che si può scriverne un libro non si andava tanto in là con la fantasia..


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Agosto 2016)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> ma campopiano?



E' volato in Sardegna con Galatioto e Gancikoff!
Altro figurone del buon pasquale


----------



## markjordan (5 Agosto 2016)

sbaglio o in pratica ci ha comprato lo stato cinese ?
mi sembra siano tutte sue emanazioni , strettamente controllate a differenza dei magnati vari


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> No non deve rimanere, punto. Ormai è dannoso sotto qualunque punto di vista.



si si Malos non fraintendermi...deve sloggiare e sono sicuro che se ne andrà...cercavo solo di dire un altro scenario con lui presente ma che sono sicuro non avverrà


----------



## kYMERA (5 Agosto 2016)

insomma nessuno sa dirmi chi è sto yanghopongo li?


----------



## TheZio (5 Agosto 2016)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> insomma nessuno sa dirmi chi è sto yanghopongo li?



Aspettiamo le dichiarazioni di Berlusca o la presunta delegazione in Sardegna...


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2016)

markjordan ha scritto:


> sbaglio o in pratica ci ha comprato lo stato cinese ?
> mi sembra siano tutte sue emanazioni , strettamente controllate a differenza dei magnati vari



E' questo il fattore più importante.
A prescindere dai volti della cordata, quello che conta davvero è che dietro c'è lo Stato cinese.

Vien naturale ipotizzare che lo Stato cinese abbia grandi piani per il Milan.


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2016)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> E' volato in Sardegna con Galatioto e Gancikoff!
> Altro figurone del buon pasquale



Calma.

Campopiano i suoi scoop li ha fatti. Diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

markjordan ha scritto:


> sbaglio o in pratica ci ha comprato lo stato cinese ?
> mi sembra siano tutte sue emanazioni , strettamente controllate a differenza dei magnati vari



Sembrerebbe di si.Haixia e altre imprese statali legate a finanza e industria.
Praticamente tutto legato allo Stato Cinese(forse proprio Xi Jinpingin persona?) che maschera la sua presenza dietro a imprenditori non di spicco.
Questo spiega perchè potrebbero non esserci grandi nomi ma piccole quote da medi imprenditori in modo che lo Stato possa controllare meglio.Un pò quello che alcuni avevano ipotizzato all'inizio di tutto.


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2016)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> insomma nessuno sa dirmi chi è sto yanghopongo li?



E' Robin Li.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Infatti ribadisco che la tempistica di quei 15+85 non può non avere un nesso col mercato estivo.
> Sarei solo stato più tranquillo se avessi letto "entro 25 giorni" invece di 35, tutto qui.
> 
> Così invece a livello ufficiale si va dai 15 ai 100, la forchetta formalmente è quella.



Ora penso ogni difficoltà logistica sia facilmente superabile.....


----------



## ps18ps (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Sembrerebbe di si.Haixia e altre imprese statali legate a finanza e industria.
> Praticamente tutto legato allo Stato Cinese(forse proprio Xi Jinpingin persona?) che maschera la sua presenza dietro a imprenditori non di spicco.
> Questo spiega perchè potrebbero non esserci grandi nomi ma piccole quote da medi imprenditori in modo che lo Stato possa controllare meglio.Un pò quello che alcuni avevano ipotizzato all'inizio di tutto.



da quello che ho capito ci sono solo aziende statali... o sbaglio?


----------



## de sica (5 Agosto 2016)

*Anche CCTV conferma la notizia di oggi pomeriggio *


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Calma.
> 
> Campopiano i suoi scoop li ha fatti. Diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare.



3 mesi fa. poi il nulla.

Comunque e' tempo di festeggiare, non di andare contro i giornalisti.
Viva tutti e foLza milan


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> da quello che ho capito ci sono solo aziende statali... o sbaglio?



Dal comunicato sembra di si...resta solo da capire chi sia Han Li e quello che per alcuni potrebbe essere Robin Li...vediamo..


----------



## de sica (5 Agosto 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Anche CCTV conferma la notizia di oggi pomeriggio *



.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Anche CCTV conferma la notizia di oggi pomeriggio *



Che stemma meraviglioso!!!! Oggi riacquista luce propria.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' Robin Li.



non è assolutamente vero.


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> insomma nessuno sa dirmi chi è sto yanghopongo li?



bello vedere come in Italia non siamo capaci di trascrivere i nomi e cognomi esatti... prima gancikoso adesso yanghopongo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Anche CCTV conferma la notizia di oggi pomeriggio *



Finalmente si leggono un po' di notizie chiare


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> si si Malos non fraintendermi...deve sloggiare e sono sicuro che se ne andrà...cercavo solo di dire un altro scenario con lui presente ma che sono sicuro non avverrà



Ah ok. Mi stavo già preoccupando


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Ah ok. Mi stavo già preoccupando



Magari gomez è stato il primo acquisto della nuova proprietà. Potrebbe esser un nome storico.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Ma io non ho ancora capito se la caparra sia per il mercato o come acconto di acquisto.
Credo sia fondamentale per noi saperlo.


----------



## Julian4674 (5 Agosto 2016)

finalmente !!!! non ce la facevo più, sono talmente esausto di questa vicenda che non riesco neanche a esultare. per questa stagione mi "godo" ancora montoschifo, scarsetta e pentolacci, ma da gennaio voglio il progetto dello stadio e qualche innesto di qualità per arrivare in el. e dalla prossima estate voglio di nuovo gente tipo quella del mio avatar e mai più galliani. neanche a san siro deve entrare


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma io non ho ancora capito se la caparra sia per il mercato o come acconto di acquisto.
> Credo sia fondamentale per noi saperlo.



E' l'acconto dell'acquisto, mi sembra logico e anche chiaro dal comunicato Fininvest


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma io non ho ancora capito se la caparra sia per il mercato o come acconto di acquisto.
> Credo sia fondamentale per noi saperlo.



Ma non era stato già chiarito in passato questo punto??? Alla firma del preliminare ci sarebbe stata la caparra di 100 mln che è tecnicamente utilizzabile per il mercato.
Qualora poi il closing saltasse per via di fininvest ovviamente ripagherebbe questo importo. 
Ma ormai con penali in atto mi sembra tutto in discesa....


----------



## Roger84 (5 Agosto 2016)

Potete immaginare quanto sto godendo!!!!! E godrò ancora di più vedendo i rosiconi degli sfigati interisti!!!!
Ora sotto col mercato che a centrocampo abbiamo bisogno di gente di qualità!!!!!


----------



## folletto (5 Agosto 2016)

Io comunque ancora non esulto anche se mi sento davvero meglio


----------



## smallball (5 Agosto 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Anche CCTV conferma la notizia di oggi pomeriggio *



bellissimo,ancora non ci credo


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2016)

Adesso dobbiamo popolare la sezione calciomercato! Dai


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> E' l'acconto dell'acquisto, mi sembra logico e anche chiaro dal comunicato Fininvest



L'acquisto (pagabile in tre rate) credo sia a parte. Esula da questi 100 mln...


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma non era stato già chiarito in passato questo punto??? Alla firma del preliminare ci sarebbe stata la caparra di 100 mln che è tecnicamente utilizzabile per il mercato.
> Qualora poi il closing saltasse per via di fininvest ovviamente ripagherebbe questo importo.
> Ma ormai con penali in atto mi sembra tutto in discesa....





Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> E' l'acconto dell'acquisto, mi sembra logico e anche chiaro dal comunicato Fininvest



Sbaglio o dite 2 cose diverse?? aiutatemi a capire..


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

Berlusconi incontra Han Li in questo momento.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Agosto 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Adesso dobbiamo popolare la sezione calciomercato! Dai


Capirai, adesso quei cialtroni di giornalisti spareranno un nome a caso al giorno.


----------



## ps18ps (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o dite 2 cose diverse?? aiutatemi a capire..



bhe comunque fininvest sa che può rientrare di quella cifra. Quindi anche se non tutti ma può spenderli in parte per il mercato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Berlusconi incontra Han Li in questo momento.


Di quando sono ???


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o dite 2 cose diverse?? aiutatemi a capire..



Non vorrei aver capito male. In caso aiutatemi voi a capire. Io credo che il pagamento del passaggio societario sia stato dilazionato in tre rate ma i 100 mln da versare da qua a 35 giorni siano la caparra. Che tecnicamente può esser utilizzata per il mercato. Il termine ultimo ( 'entro') per versare la seconda parte della caparra (85 mln) cade qualche giorno dopo la fine del calciomercato. Ma niente e nessuno impedisce che possa esser utilizzata ora. O sbaglio???


----------



## smallball (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Berlusconi incontra Han Li in questo momento.


la storia.....


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Di quando sono ???



di poco fa...Longoni su twitter. Topcalcio sul pezzo in una maniera assurda.


----------



## ps18ps (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Berlusconi incontra Han Li in questo momento.



qualcuno lo riconosce per capire esattamente chi è?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per riprendere le parole de [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]: _secondi anche nelle rinascite_



Puoi dirlo forte  e grazie per essertene ricordato!


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> di poco fa...Longoni su twitter. Topcalcio sul pezzo in una maniera assurda.



Ruiu a parte...


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> bhe comunque fininvest sa che può rientrare di quella cifra. Quindi anche se non tutti ma può spenderli in parte per il mercato.



Eh no...Fininvest non conta più nulla ormai e non vuole più metterci naso.Un conto è se fosse una caparra per il mercato un altro se fosse per l'acconto.Non l'hanno specificato purtroppo.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)




----------



## Roger84 (5 Agosto 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> la storia.....



Mi vengono i brividi!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Agosto 2016)

Ho deciso di staccarmi da tutta questa vicenda nelle ultime 2 settimane proprio per non continuare a rompermi il fegato... E vedo che questo ha dato i frutti sperati! Finalmente hanno firmato sto benedettissimo preliminare


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ruiu a parte...



Lo stanno distruggendo su Twitter...patetico comenon mai e nega l'evidenza fino alla fine..
E'il nuovo clown di twitter.


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


>



E questo chi è?


----------



## ps18ps (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Lo stanno distruggendo su Twitter...patetico comenon mai e nega l'evidenza fino alla fine..
> E'il nuovo clown di twitter.



perchè che dice?


----------



## Dapone (5 Agosto 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ho deciso di staccarmi da tutta questa vicenda nelle ultime 2 settimane proprio per non continuare a rompermi il fegato... E vedo che questo ha dato i frutti sperati! Finalmente hanno firmato sto benedettissimo preliminare



Idem. Sono al settimo cielo


----------



## Hellscream (5 Agosto 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> perchè che dice?



Prende in giro, fa l'ironico... in pratica sostiene che questa storia sia una fesseria...


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> perchè che dice?



Che siamo stati acquistati da gente inaffidabile e altre amenità...sta screditando i cinesi a più non posso senza dare spiegazioni...e sta prendendo giustamnete una marea di insulti.


----------



## babsodiolinter (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Eh no...Fininvest non conta più nulla ormai e non vuole più metterci naso.Un conto è se fosse una caparra per il mercato un altro se fosse per l'acconto.Non l'hanno specificato purtroppo.



Peró non avrebbe senso non investire su questa sessione di mercato...
Potrebbero tranquillamente anticipare i soldi tanto sono coperti dalla penale/caparra di 100ml.
Se poi per qualsiasi cosa salta l'accordo cmq ti ritrovo con una squadra competitiva eche puó lottare per la Champions, non un catorcio che perde quotazione.
2/3 acquisti da 25/30 ml li possono fare ed un paio di obblighi di riscatto e rifai una squadra competitiva.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Lo stanno distruggendo su Twitter...patetico comenon mai e nega l'evidenza fino alla fine..
> E'il nuovo clown di twitter.



Che fa ruiu?? Aggiornamiii!!!
Non era quello che parlava dei cinesi come fossero gli alieni??
Che uomo insignificante.


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Berlusconi incontra Han Li in questo momento.



Nella seconda foto Berlusconi fa impressione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Berlusconi incontra Han Li in questo momento.



Esteticamente non c'è un grande progresso, questo va detto..


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Prende in giro, fa l'ironico... in pratica sostiene che questa storia sia una fesseria...



Ma è lucido??? Nega l'evidenza????


----------



## fra29 (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Berlusconi incontra Han Li in questo momento.



Che testa gigante.. 
Scusate ma voi vi,ricordate se il preliminare dello scorso anno in Sardegna era stato sancito da foto ufficiali e soprattutto comunicato di Finivest?
Sinceramente non ricordo.. La nostra memoria storica @re si ricorda qualcosa in merito?


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Peró non avrebbe senso non investire su questa sessione di mercato...
> Potrebbero tranquillamente anticipare i soldi tanto sono coperti dalla penale/caparra di 100ml.
> Se poi per qualsiasi cosa salta l'accordo cmq ti ritrovo con una squadra competitiva eche puó lottare per la Champions, non un catorcio che perde quotazione.
> 2/3 acquisti da 25/30 ml li possono fare ed un paio di obblighi di riscatto e rifai una squadra competitiva.



Tranquillo : i 100 mln di caparra sono per il mercato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Nella seconda foto Berlusconi fa impressione.



Sembra una sagoma di cartone


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Peró non avrebbe senso non investire su questa sessione di mercato...
> Potrebbero tranquillamente anticipare i soldi tanto sono coperti dalla penale/caparra di 100ml.
> Se poi per qualsiasi cosa salta l'accordo cmq ti ritrovo con una squadra competitiva eche puó lottare per la Champions, non un catorcio che perde quotazione.
> 2/3 acquisti da 25/30 ml li possono fare ed un paio di obblighi di riscatto e rifai una squadra competitiva.


Ma sicuramente qualcosa faranno...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Berlusconi incontra Han Li in questo momento.


Berlusconi fa impressione. Sembra finto.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Che testa gigante..
> Scusate ma voi vi,ricordate se il preliminare dello scorso anno in Sardegna era stato sancito da foto ufficiali e soprattutto comunicato di Finivest?
> Sinceramente non ricordo.. La nostra memoria storica @re si ricorda qualcosa in merito?


Il preliminare dell'anno scorso era una bufala...non erano usciti nemmeno i nomi dopo la firma...


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Berlusconi fa impressione. Sembra finto.



Allora è luii!!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma è lucido??? Nega l'evidenza????



Ragazzi ma dai quello ormai è un Walking dead..

Tutta sta gente che per anni ha "vissuto" pulendo il cubo di galliani e berlusconi con la lingua ha ormai le ore contate..


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Questo Han Li mi sembra troppo giovane per essere capocordata...probabile sia figlio di qualcuno?


----------



## Luca_Taz (5 Agosto 2016)

ma xke cavolo non riesco a visualizzare le foto?????


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2016)

*Pasquale Campopiano in risposta a un utente che ha chiesto se la cordata che ha chiuso l'affare è la stessa di Galatioto: "Sì è la stessa."
*


----------



## babsodiolinter (5 Agosto 2016)

Speriamo dai...
É la cosa più logica, e l'acquisto di gustavo per 8ml secondo me é la conferma che qualcosa si é sbloccato.
Ora vediamo se ci sarà un'accellerata per Musacchio. 
Poi 2/3 centrocampisti....
E una punta se parte bacca se no può andar bene cosí..
Per ora..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Berlusconi nella seconda foto sembra il Joker di Nicholson


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma dai quello ormai è un Walking dead..
> 
> Tutta sta gente che per anni ha "vissuto" pulendo il cubo di galliani e berlusconi con la lingua ha ormai le ore contate..



Due sere fa ho guardato un pezzo di trasmissione e faceva il simpaticone ironizzando su presunti cinesi che non esistono ecc ecc
Mi faceva parecchia pena. Ma si rende conto che si sta autodistruggendo????!!!!


----------



## nuff_said (5 Agosto 2016)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIi stasera mi ubriaco!!!!!!!!! Su fognafans stanno impazzendo raga andate a leggere, ci hano preso per il culo per mesi perchè a loro li ha comprati l' IVO e Rolando della Cina, quello che vende lavatrici NOI abbiamo il governo cinese e Robin Li ed altri nomoni


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Speriamo dai...
> É la cosa più logica, e l'acquisto di gustavo per 8ml secondo me é la conferma che qualcosa si é sbloccato.
> Ora vediamo se ci sarà un'accellerata per Musacchio.
> Poi 2/3 centrocampisti....
> ...


E 2 esterni d'attacco..


Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Berlusconi nella seconda foto sembra il Joker di Nicholson


Vero


----------



## Roger84 (5 Agosto 2016)

Ruiu, che uomo ridicolo!!!! Quanto lo vorrei vedere involto nella m**da dei tifosi che lo insultano!!!!!
Fino all'ultimo continua nella sua tesi e finirà come sempre......nel burrone!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano in risposta a un utente che ha chiesto se la cordata che ha chiuso l'affare è la stessa di Galatioto: "Sì è la stessa."
> *


Ma la stessa che poi si è "scorporata" da gancikoff e galatioto per i dissidi giusto?


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2016)

*Festa (Sole 24 Ore): in Sardegna sono stati firmati i contratti fra la cordata cinese e Fininvest.
- Questa cordata è più o meno la stessa che c'era negli scorsi mesi di trattative. Si sono aggiunti però alcuni soggetti importanti che prima non c'erano: Li c'era già, mentre Haixia si è aggiunta. 
- Per quanto riguarda i "lead investors", questi sono stati comunicati. L'investitore principale è proprio Mr. Li. Altro lead investor è appunto Haixia (entrata nel consorzio solo nelle ultime settimane). 
- Nel consorzio potrebbero entrare altri soggetti nelle prossime settimane: ad esempio la GRS e l'imprenditore Steven Zhen, di cui si è parlato molto. Non sono ad oggi presenti, ma potrebbero entrare nella società veicolo.
- Galatioto e Gancikoff hanno avuto il merito di intavolare la trattativa e di far iniziare in modo concreto le discussioni, hanno mantenuto ruoli da advisor, ma a loro sono subentrati "Gianni, Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners" e "Rothschild". Ancora non si sa il motivo di questa staffetta.
- Il contratto firmato è un preliminare, ma vista la lunghezza delle trattative ha quasi validità di contratto definitivo. Si può parlare di closing, in quanto lo stesso fra qualche mese è ormai una formalità. Quindi i soldi per il calciomercato dovrebbero essere disponibili subito.*


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma la stessa che si è "scorporata" da gancikoff e galatioto per i dissidi giusto?



Si lo dice pure Festa...sono cambiati solo i Leader della cordata.Ma steven Zheng e Sonny Wu potrebbero esserci con quote minoritarie..


----------



## Zani (5 Agosto 2016)

Solo adesso mi rendo conto che non ci toccherà più sentire le sviolinate d'amore di Pellegatti nei confronti del nostro presidentissimo.
E ora tutta quella gentaglia imboccata da Galliani dovrà cominciare a lavorare davvero. E niente più ATTACCARE, #numericamente competitivi e baggianate del genre, finalmente seguire il Milan non sarà più imbarazzante


----------



## nuff_said (5 Agosto 2016)

raga non illudiamoci, non mi aspetto nomoni di mercato in questa sessione, questi si sono appena insediati. Io puntellerei con un terzino alla Darmian L Gustavo e Witsel a CC e davanti proverei a prendere Diego Costa tenendo ovviamente Bacca ma anche Desciglio dietro


----------



## Schism75 (5 Agosto 2016)

Questa è la dimostrazione che nessuno sa nulla. Nomi, teorie, niente è stato vero. La prossima volta conviene commentare solo le dichiarazioni ufficiali. 

Sono molto contento. Ora mi aspetto un mercato buono per accontentare Montella. E non voglio Sosa. Certo è un peccato Zielinski averlo perso.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Agosto 2016)

sto leggendo i vari pareri di Bellinazzo e altri su questa faccenda e sono mooolto buoni...


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Festa (Sole 24 Ore): in Sardegna sono stati firmati i contratti fra la cordata cinese e Fininvest.
> - Questa cordata è più o meno la stessa che c'era negli scorsi mesi di trattative. Si sono aggiunti però alcuni soggetti importanti che prima non c'erano: Li c'era già, mentre Haixia si è aggiunta.
> - Per quanto riguarda i "lead investors", questi sono stati comunicati. L'investitore principale è proprio Mr. Li. Altro lead investor è appunto Haixia (entrata nel consorzio solo nelle ultime settimane).
> - Nel consorzio potrebbero entrare altri soggetti nelle prossime settimane: ad esempio la GRS e l'imprenditore Steven Zhen, di cui si è parlato molto. Non sono ad oggi presenti, ma potrebbero entrare nella società veicolo.
> ...



La parte finale


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma la stessa che poi si è "scorporata" da gancikoff e galatioto per i dissidi giusto?



Sì.
Montanari afferma lo stesso.

Però c'è da dire che c'è ancora poca chiarezza. 
Mariangela Pira dice che è sicurissimo che c'è dietro lo Stato, ma che i nomi di facciata non siano altisonanti.
Stessa cosa Carlo Festa e Bellinazzo.

Campopiano invece lascia intendere che i nomi importanti ci siano.

Però a questo punto chi se ne importa.
C'è la regia dello Stato? Basta e avanza.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Berlusconi incontra Han Li in questo momento.



Credo che i cugini HAN capito di essere finiti nelle mani dei cinesi sbagliati... ho fatto fatica a starvi dietro, ma leggere tutti i vostri commenti è un autentico godimento. Non c'è cosa più bella della condivisione di una gioia pura e assoluta. 

Forza Milan!


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Zani ha scritto:


> Solo adesso mi rendo conto che non ci toccherà più sentire le sviolinate d'amore di Pellegatti nei confronti del nostro presidentissimo.
> E ora tutta quella gentaglia imboccata da Galliani dovrà cominciare a lavorare davvero. E niente più ATTACCARE, #numericamente competitivi e baggianate del genre, finalmente seguire il Milan non sarà più imbarazzante


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Che testa gigante..
> Scusate ma voi vi,ricordate se il preliminare dello scorso anno in Sardegna era stato sancito da foto ufficiali e soprattutto comunicato di Finivest?
> Sinceramente non ricordo.. La nostra memoria storica @re si ricorda qualcosa in merito?



Si, c'era una foto se non sbaglio (stretta di mano tra Bee e Silvio) ma nessuna menzione degli investitori. Si parlava solo di Bee.


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Festa (Sole 24 Ore): in Sardegna sono stati firmati i contratti fra la cordata cinese e Fininvest.
> - Questa cordata è più o meno la stessa che c'era negli scorsi mesi di trattative. Si sono aggiunti però alcuni soggetti importanti che prima non c'erano: Li c'era già, mentre Haixia si è aggiunta.
> - Per quanto riguarda i "lead investors", questi sono stati comunicati. L'investitore principale è proprio Mr. Li. Altro lead investor è appunto Haixia (entrata nel consorzio solo nelle ultime settimane).
> - Nel consorzio potrebbero entrare altri soggetti nelle prossime settimane: ad esempio la GRS e l'imprenditore Steven Zhen, di cui si è parlato molto. Non sono ad oggi presenti, ma potrebbero entrare nella società veicolo.
> ...



Resto molto cauto sugli investimenti immediati sul mercato.
Di certo si sblocca la possibilità di operare prestiti con obblighi di riscatto. E' già qualcosa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Festa (Sole 24 Ore): in Sardegna sono stati firmati i contratti fra la cordata cinese e Fininvest.
> - Questa cordata è più o meno la stessa che c'era negli scorsi mesi di trattative. Si sono aggiunti però alcuni soggetti importanti che prima non c'erano: Li c'era già, mentre Haixia si è aggiunta.
> - Per quanto riguarda i "lead investors", questi sono stati comunicati. L'investitore principale è proprio Mr. Li. Altro lead investor è appunto Haixia (entrata nel consorzio solo nelle ultime settimane).
> - Nel consorzio potrebbero entrare altri soggetti nelle prossime settimane: ad esempio la GRS e l'imprenditore Steven Zhen, di cui si è parlato molto. Non sono ad oggi presenti, ma potrebbero entrare nella società veicolo.
> ...


A proposito di mercato: a me il comunicato di Fininvest sembra chiaro: 100 milioni entro al fine del mese; e non si tratta di 100 milioni per l'acquisto del club. Forse, però, mi sbaglio io. Tuttavia l'affare G. Gomez mi sembra una buona prova, sennò chi lo avrebbe comprato 'sto sconosciuto del Lanus per 8.5 milioni di euro?


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Credo che i cugini HAN capito di essere finiti nelle mani dei cinesi sbagliati... ho fatto fatica a starvi dietro, ma leggere tutti i vostri commenti è un autentico godimento. Non c'è cosa più bella della condivisione di una gioia pura e assoluta.
> 
> Forza Milan!



Sollievo e libidine..libidine coi fiocchi!


----------



## ps18ps (5 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A proposito di mercato: a me il comunicato di Fininvest sembra chiaro: 100 milioni entro al fine del mese; e non si tratta di 100 milioni per l'acquisto del club. Forse, però, mi sbaglio io. Tuttavia l'affare G. Gomez mi sembra una buona prova, sennò chi lo avrebbe comprato 'sto sconosciuto del Lanus per 8.5 milioni di euro?



e se provassero a prendere il buon vecchio bastian? al ManU. non ha spazio e per noi sarebbe fondamentale


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> e se provassero a prendere il buon vecchio bastian? al ManU. non ha spazio e per noi sarebbe fondamentale



potrebbe..potrebbe...


----------



## Doctore (5 Agosto 2016)

Adesso fratelli rossoneri ottimisti pessimisti e agnostici...Un abbraccio virtuale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

Domandina? Ma chi è 'sto Han Li? Si sa qualcosa di lui personalmente?


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

*Sportmediaset: Passaggio formale delle azioni avverrà a Gennaio 2017. *


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Festa (Sole 24 Ore): in Sardegna sono stati firmati i contratti fra la cordata cinese e Fininvest.
> - Questa cordata è più o meno la stessa che c'era negli scorsi mesi di trattative. Si sono aggiunti però alcuni soggetti importanti che prima non c'erano: Li c'era già, mentre Haixia si è aggiunta.
> - Per quanto riguarda i "lead investors", questi sono stati comunicati. L'investitore principale è proprio Mr. Li. Altro lead investor è appunto Haixia (entrata nel consorzio solo nelle ultime settimane).
> - Nel consorzio potrebbero entrare altri soggetti nelle prossime settimane: ad esempio la GRS e l'imprenditore Steven Zhen, di cui si è parlato molto. Non sono ad oggi presenti, ma potrebbero entrare nella società veicolo.
> ...



Visione perfetta della questione.


----------



## clanton (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No , io sono ancora troppo arrabbiato ... ci vorranno anni per riconoscere quello che ha fatto per il milan .



No, ora che il grande Inverno è finito e tutto è andato per il meglio non riesco cmq a non ricordare quello che ho vissuto Barcellona Manchester Atene le coppe le coppe le coppe i 3 olandesi Donadoni Nesta RuiCosta Shevcenko Seedorf Gattuso Kakà Thiago Ibra arrivati grazie alla società e tutti quelli cresciuti nella squadra ! Poteva uscire meglio ma è uscito ed è quello che ora conta ..... ma non dimentico !


----------



## markjordan (5 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sì.
> Montanari afferma lo stesso.
> 
> Però c'è da dire che c'è ancora poca chiarezza.
> ...


essendo un fondo chi c'e' dentro non conta , che ci sia lo stato si , lo stato cinese se si stufa puo' far comprare quote a chiunque in cina


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Passaggio formale delle azioni avverrà a Gennaio 2017. *


Formale


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Passaggio formale delle azioni avverrà a Gennaio 2017. *



gennaio??? ma WTF!!! che due belotas.


----------



## Roger84 (5 Agosto 2016)

Mi aspetto un bel mercato invernale anche se di solito è chiamato di "riparazione"!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Agosto 2016)

markjordan ha scritto:


> essendo un fondo chi c'e' dentro non conta , che ci sia lo stato si , lo stato cinese se si stufa puo' far comprare quote a chiunque in cina



Penso il bello sia proprio questo....
Chi vuole uscire esce e chi vuole entrare per mettere soldi Ci entra..
Potenzialmente potremmo essere una super. Potenza calcistica senza paragone


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> gennaio??? ma WTF!!! che due belotas.



Il contratto è vincolante , è a tutti gli effetti la fine del era del nano . Poi quando sistemeranno le scartoffie è un dettaglio . I cinesi da domani possono operare per conto del Milan senza chiedere nulla a nessuno .


----------



## Zani (5 Agosto 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> e se provassero a prendere il buon vecchio bastian? al ManU. non ha spazio e per noi sarebbe fondamentale



Bastian è più il tempo che passa in infermieria che in campo, e non è nemmeno lontanamente il giocatore che era un paio di anni fa.
Non è un caso che il Bayern lo ha lasciato andare senza fare alcuna resistenza e nemmeno Mou lo voglia


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2016)

Adesso si spera potremmo ritornare sognare come tutti i tifosi normali. Basta dover prendere master di economia, giurisprudenza, marketing ecc.. cosa che ha distinto i supporters rossoneri in questi anni.
Io chiedo solo di tornare alla normalità e parlare solo di calcio giocato.


----------



## Tobi (5 Agosto 2016)

non ho seguito per niente la situazione odierna, quindi non siamo stati acquistati dalla cordata di Galatioto e Gancikoff? Questi chi sono?


----------



## Zani (5 Agosto 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> non ho seguito per niente la situazione odierna, quindi non siamo stati acquistati dalla cordata di Galatioto e Gancikoff? Questi chi sono?



E' la stessa cordata, ma che ha scaricato Sal e Gnachi e si è affidata ad altri rappresentanti per motivi non ancora molto chiari


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:


la theme ufficiale con la quale va letto il comunicato :


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> gennaio??? ma WTF!!! che due belotas.



E' semplicemente la prassi. Il closing verrà ratificato prima (che è pura formalità).


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Passaggio formale delle azioni avverrà a Gennaio 2017. *



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

*Forchielli non si rassegna e a ClassCNBC afferma: "Calma, può succedere ancora di tutto, servono 90 giorni per le autorizzazioni statali".*


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

Premium : Berlusconi confermato presidente onorario .


----------



## Symon (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Forchielli non si rassegna e a ClassCNBC afferma: "Calma, può succedere ancora di tutto, servono 90 giorni per le autorizzazioni statali".*



E' dura mandar giù il rospo è?
*Fattelo piacere Forchielli, e fai in fretta a digerirlo perchè ce ne sono altri in arrivo!!*


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Forchielli non si rassegna e a ClassCNBC afferma: "Calma, può succedere ancora di tutto, servono 90 giorni per le autorizzazioni statali".*



Si e i 200 milioni di penale chi li paga ? Pippo Baudo ?


----------



## TheZio (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Forchielli non si rassegna e a ClassCNBC afferma: "Calma, può succedere ancora di tutto, servono 90 giorni per le autorizzazioni statali".*



Si Forchielli ok va bene non verremo venduti così almeno sarai felice...
Che two balls, lasciateci vivere un attimo di felicità...


----------



## Kaw (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Forchielli non si rassegna e a ClassCNBC afferma: "Calma, può succedere ancora di tutto, servono 90 giorni per le autorizzazioni statali".*


Beh in ogni caso, almeno da parte mia, un pò di prudenza non guasta.
E comunque pensavo che visto il preliminare firmato, le autorizzazioni ci fossero già.


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Forchielli non si rassegna e a ClassCNBC afferma: "Calma, può succedere ancora di tutto, servono 90 giorni per le autorizzazioni statali".*



Ma le autorizzazioni di chi? Visto che siamo acquistati da un gruppo risalente allo stato cinese non vedo il problema.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

Sky sostiene che per gli altri 85 milioni bisogna aspettare 31 giorni ma sti fessi non hanno capito che i soldi li devono versare ENTRO 31 giorni ... Quindi anche domani mattina per assurdo .


----------



## Jino (5 Agosto 2016)

Speriamo davvero possano riorganizzare e riportare il Milan dove gli spetta.

In alto.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Forchielli non si rassegna e a ClassCNBC afferma: "Calma, può succedere ancora di tutto, servono 90 giorni per le autorizzazioni statali".*



E questi firmano un preliminare vincolante senza autorizzazioni......


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sky sostiene che per gli altri 85 milioni bisogna aspettare 31 giorni ma sti fessi non hanno capito che i soldi li devono versare ENTRO 31 giorni ... Quindi anche domani mattina per assurdo .



Amico mio devi capire che oggi a sky sono tirati a lutto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Amico mio devi capire che oggi a sky sono tirati a lutto.



Adesso stanno iniziando a parlarne , devi vedere cosa rosicano mamma mia


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Forchielli non si rassegna e a ClassCNBC afferma: "Calma, può succedere ancora di tutto, servono 90 giorni per le autorizzazioni statali".*


Ma c'è un modo per firmare una petizione e fargli perdere il posto di lavoro a sto cialtrone? Sto interista infiltrato....


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sky sostiene che per gli altri 85 milioni bisogna aspettare 31 giorni ma sti fessi non hanno capito che i soldi li devono versare ENTRO 31 giorni ... Quindi anche domani mattina per assurdo .



Che mettano la fascia nera in parte alla striscia scorrevole delle notizie e la facciano finita.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Ma questa accelerata fulminea vorrà pur dire qualcosa, sennò firmavano il 1 settembre. Per me qualcosa si muoverà!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sky sostiene che per gli altri 85 milioni bisogna aspettare 31 giorni ma sti fessi non hanno capito che i soldi li devono versare ENTRO 31 giorni ... Quindi anche domani mattina per assurdo .



appena saputa la notizia della vendita ho girato su Sky...trafiletto microscopico sulla vendita del Milan e servizi su Pobbà e sui tifosi del Crotone in coda per i biglietti della partita con l'Atletico....cose da pazzi cristo santo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma questa accelerata fulminea vorrà pur dire qualcosa, sennò firmavano il 1 settembre. Per me qualcosa si muoverà!



I cinesi non sono stupidi e non perderanno altri 6 mesi fino a Gennaio .


----------



## Memories of the Time (5 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> appena saputa la notizia della vendita ho girato su Sky...trafiletto microscopico sulla vendita del Milan e servizi su Pobbà e sui tifosi del Crotone in coda per i biglietti della partita con l'Atletico....cose da pazzi cristo santo...



Ahahahahaahah
Che goduria <3


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> appena saputa la notizia della vendita ho girato su Sky...trafiletto microscopico sulla vendita del Milan e servizi su Pobbà e sui tifosi del Crotone in coda per i biglietti della partita con l'Atletico....cose da pazzi cristo santo...



Si se questa è informazione...siamo di fronte a un cambiamento EPOCALE e se ne fregano...


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Adesso stanno iniziando a parlarne , devi vedere cosa rosicano mamma mia



Bellissimo quando qualche ora fa avevano dedicato 30 secondi al Milan, e subito dopo un bel collegamento al ritiro della Juve e poi servizio sul Sassuolo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sky sostiene che per gli altri 85 milioni bisogna aspettare 31 giorni ma sti fessi non hanno capito che i soldi li devono versare ENTRO 31 giorni ... Quindi anche domani mattina per assurdo .



Ma se anche fosse tra 31 giorni l'importante è che siano certi che arrivino...micasi vanno a comprare i giocatori con la valigetta di soldi cash raga...I pagamenti sono sempre dilazionati e di certo il bonifico non parte subito per cifre del genere..


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Due sere fa ho guardato un pezzo di trasmissione e faceva il simpaticone ironizzando su presunti cinesi che non esistono ecc ecc
> Mi faceva parecchia pena. Ma si rende conto che si sta autodistruggendo????!!!!



Un uomo ridicolo..di tutti i vari pezzenti prezzolati è sempre stato quello che mi faceva più schifo...


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Dalla Cina secondo sportitalia pare arrivino voci che il closong avverrà in tempo breve...molto breve...probabile entro 25 gg.


----------



## Freddiedevil (5 Agosto 2016)

Secondo me si farà mercato...non aspettiamoci i botti, sia chiaro, ma è lampante che fin ora non è stato fatto nulla appositamente per arrivare a questo punto


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2016)

*Fabio Ravezzani: "Fassone dovrebbe essere il manager che affiancherebbe Galliani."*


----------



## Symon (5 Agosto 2016)

Certo che anche Mediaset Premium... Ha solo abbozzato la trattativa e ha lasciato spazio alle Olimpiadi, e all'acquisto da parte della squadra mediaset x il suo team di Trezeguet... 
Io avrei fatto almeno un edizione straordinaria...
Treseghe?? MACHISSENEFREGA!!


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Fabio Ravezzani: "Fassone dovrebbe essere il manager che affiancherebbe Galliani."*



Urgh.


----------



## Symon (5 Agosto 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Secondo me si farà mercato...non *aspettiamoci i botti*, sia chiaro, ma è lampante che fin ora non è stato fatto nulla appositamente per arrivare a questo punto



Io fossi in te Freddi toglierei il non...


----------



## The Ripper (5 Agosto 2016)

Raga i media non possono approfondire più di tanto perché per loro è una figura barbina. Ha dato INFORMAZIONI FALSE. Chiamiamo le cose per nome. INFORMAZIONI FALSE. NOTIZIE FALSE! !!!!
Vi rendete conto che Campopiano qualche ora fa twittava che EMISSARI DI GALATIOTO stavano andando a firmare il preliminare? Non ha mai saputo un kaiser. E credo che nessuno più lo seguirà. Hero Just for one day. 

E fanno bene a tacere adesso. 

Ora preoccupiamoci dell'aspetto sportivo come sto evidenziando da mesi. A qualche utente avevo già scritto in privato un paio di settimane fa.
Vediamo se possiamo rinascere sin da subito.


----------



## ralf (5 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E questi firmano un preliminare vincolante senza autorizzazioni......



Anche i cinesi che volevano comprare l'Inter anni fa(China Railway Construction Corporation) firmarono il preliminare, ma poi sparirono perchè non avevano l'ok del governo cinese per l'esportazione di capitali all'estero.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Piccolissimo OT: vedo dappertutto interisti che rosicano e sminuiscono...pensino alla loro inter che ne sta prendendo 4 dal tottenham...ridicoli! Fine OT


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Fabio Ravezzani: "Fassone dovrebbe essere il manager che affiancherebbe Galliani."*



Quello ex juve e inter?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)




----------



## kipstar (5 Agosto 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Anche i cinesi che volevano comprare l'Inter anni fa(China Railway Construction Corporation) firmarono il preliminare, ma poi sparirono perchè non avevano l'ok dal governo cinese per l'esportazioni di capitali all'estero.



si ma da quel che par di capire qui c'è lo stato di mezzo ....


----------



## Miracle1980 (5 Agosto 2016)

Fassone? Stiamo scherzando spero... Non rovinatemi la giornata.


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Quello ex juve e inter?



Sì.
Ravezzani dice che è in pole, quindi la prima scelta tra i candidati. Speriamo che vincano le altre scelte.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Anche i cinesi che volevano comprare l'Inter anni fa(China Railway Construction Corporation) firmarono il preliminare, ma poi sparirono perchè non avevano l'ok del governo cinese per l'esportazione di capitali all'estero.



Eh ma qui c'è Haxia, fondo statale. Praticamente rappresenta lo Stato cinese. La situazione è diversissima.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Secondo me si farà mercato...non aspettiamoci i botti, sia chiaro, ma è lampante che fin ora non è stato fatto nulla appositamente per arrivare a questo punto



esattissimo!!


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Fabio Ravezzani: "Fassone dovrebbe essere il manager che affiancherebbe Galliani."*



.


----------



## ralf (5 Agosto 2016)

kipstar ha scritto:


> si ma da quel che par di capire qui c'è lo stato di mezzo ....



China Railway è a partecipazione statale.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

piccolo Ot : l'anti juve ne sta prendendo 5


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Fabio Ravezzani: "Fassone dovrebbe essere il manager che affiancherebbe Galliani."*



Cosa??? ma scherziamo??? è juventino e imbarazzante...


----------



## mabadi (5 Agosto 2016)

Non pare quindi esserci Robin li ma direttamente lo stato cinese.
Quindi speriamo la FIGC non rompa sulla trattativa


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Cosa??? ma scherziamo??? è juventino e imbarazzante...



Martin è sempre Ravezzani eh...non è che se ne ha beccata una su 2000000 mo è diventato un guru


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Anche i cinesi che volevano comprare l'Inter anni fa(China Railway Construction Corporation) firmarono il preliminare, ma poi sparirono perchè non avevano l'ok del governo cinese per l'esportazione di capitali all'estero.



Non c era ancora il piano governativo dietro..


----------



## Zani (5 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sì.
> Ravezzani dice che è in pole, quindi la prima scelta tra i candidati. Speriamo che vincano le altre scelte.


Speriamo sia in pole quanto lo erano Brocchi e Gianpaolo (e che alla fine la spunti un altro ex Viola)


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Fassone? Stiamo scherzando spero... Non rovinatemi la giornata.



C'è da dire che Fassone è un dirigente migliore di quel che sembra, finito in un periodo molto turbolento all'Inter e messo a ricoprire a un certo punto un ruolo di pubbliche relazioni che non gli competeva. Ha avuto un passato importante alla Juventus ai tempi di Moggi.

Ipotesi: Fassone AD, Galliani direttore generale (che si occupa della gestione sportiva), e un nuovo DS.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Martin è sempre Ravezzani eh...non è che se ne ha beccata una su 2000000 mo è diventato un guru


Ma speriamo davvero perchè serebbe da vergognarsi...


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Fabio Ravezzani: "Fassone dovrebbe essere il manager che affiancherebbe Galliani."*



Aiuto. Non era quello che stava all'Inda?


----------



## ralf (5 Agosto 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Aiuto. Non era quello che stava all'Inda?



E prima alla Juve.


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che Fassone è un dirigente migliore di quel che sembra, finito in un periodo molto turbolento all'Inter e messo a ricoprire a un certo punto un ruolo di pubbliche relazioni che non gli competeva. Ha avuto un passato importante alla Juventus ai tempi di Moggi.
> 
> Ipotesi: Fassone AD, Galliani direttore generale (che si occupa della gestione sportiva), e un nuovo DS.



Per cortesia, no. No e ancora no. Spero rimanga solo un'ipotesi.


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sì.
> Ravezzani dice che è in pole, quindi la prima scelta tra i candidati. Speriamo che vincano le altre scelte.



Infatti. La prima mossa dirigenziale è fondamentale non possono presentarsi con questo per non parlare di Galliani....soprassediamo va.


----------



## Symon (5 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Piccolissimo OT: vedo dappertutto interisti che rosicano e sminuiscono...pensino alla loro inter che ne sta prendendo 4 dal tottenham...ridicoli! Fine OT



E' il classico atteggiamento degli Intertristi.
Quando il Milan và male loro riescono a fare peggio.
Quando và bene cercano di mettere zizzania, con sfacciataggine e fregandosene se tengono una squadra dimmer....


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato di Fininvest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Primo: siamo liberi.
Secondo: fuori dalle b*lle il Condor.
Terzo: si rifondi la società con gente seria (Pradé ottimo nome, ma anche Maldini team manager e Albertini AD per curare i rapporti con le istituzioni)
Quarto: un discreto mercato. Niente di che: un centrale d'esperienza, un centrocampista centrale tecnico (Tielemans o Biglia) e una prima punta se parte Bacca. Se avanza, una mezz'ala.

Ma al momento


----------



## wargod (5 Agosto 2016)

classico tipo da ristorante cinese,il rappresentante della cordata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi non avete imparato NULLA , nessuno sa niente ... NESSUNO . Anche sto Ravezzani ascoltatemi non sa nulla ha sparato a caso e gli é andata bene .


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Di sicuro arriverà subito un DS.
Partire in campionato con Galliani unico referente tecnico di Montella è un suicidio.
Mi aspetto l'annuncio di Pradè entro pochissimi giorni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2016)

*Dario Donato (Studiosport): Entro 90 giorni a partire da oggi i cinesi verseranno 400 milioni di euro a Fininvest.*


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

piccolo grande O.T.
L'Inda ne sta prendendo 6

Che giornata fantastica!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

E dai l' Inde ne sta solo prendendo 6 hahahaha


----------



## mabadi (5 Agosto 2016)

wargod ha scritto:


> classico tipo da ristorante cinese,il rappresentante della cordata.



E' un dipendente statale


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Agosto 2016)

Pazzesco.. vorrei capire ma ho bisogno di tempo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

Parole molto interessanti di Suma a MilanTv....prima di tutto conferma che è stato lo stato a volere fortemente l'operazione....poi che anche se i 15 milioni sono in teoria già stati spesi ora si hanno le spalle coperte...e che il mercato potrà essere molto diverso da come ci si aspettava...poi conferma che il passagio di quote avverà uffcialmente il 1/1 così da ripartire con un nuovo bilancio


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Parole molto interessanti di Suma a MilanTv....prima di tutto conferma che è stato lo stato a volere fortemente l'operazione....poi che anche se i 15 milioni sono in teoria già stati spesi ora si hanno le spalle coperte...e che il mercato potrà essere molto diverso da come ci si aspettava...poi conferma che il passagio di quote avverà uffcialmente il 1/1 così da ripartire con un nuovo bilancio


Ahahah Suma..ci è rimasto di sasso..ha gufato fino all'ultimo..


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> appena saputa la notizia della vendita ho girato su Sky...trafiletto microscopico sulla vendita del Milan e servizi su Pobbà e sui tifosi del Crotone in coda per i biglietti della partita con l'Atletico....cose da pazzi cristo santo...



Eh ma d'altro canto Pobbba è una notizia così nuova... non è come se ci avessero fatto altri 35423 servizi nei giorni scorsi... o no ?


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato di Fininvest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Questa è una giornata storica. Sembrava non dovesse mai arrivare e invece eccola. Ormai questo club era sempre più in declino e cedere era la cosa più saggia da fare. Ovviamente questo non è un punto di arrivo, ma un punto di partenza. Serviranno i soldi, ma anche una sana gestione per ripetere anche solo in parte quanto fatto negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (5 Agosto 2016)

Anche io ho sentito Suma..carico a pallettoni...le sue parole testuali sono state: " con la vecchia cordata per il mercato sarebbero stati 15 milioni e poi ciccia...e invece con questa nuova cordata si apre tutto un altro scenario...i colpi che saranno fatti dovranno essere approvati da ambo le parti...ma adesso i soldi ci sono"


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Agosto 2016)

Ma Suma sta ancora a Milan TV? Non lo avevano mandato via per prendere la Radaelli?


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Fabio Ravezzani: "Fassone dovrebbe essere il manager che affiancherebbe Galliani."*



*Anche Laudisa conferma che Fassone sarà il nuovo Ad del Milan quando a fine anno firmeranno il closing.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Laudisa conferma che Fassone sarà il nuovo Ad del Milan quando a fine anno firmeranno il closing.*



Qui parliamo della cessione, dello scoop di Fassone parliamone qui: http://www.milanworld.net/il-futuro-ad-del-milan-sara-fassone-vt39167.html


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Agosto 2016)

Oggi pomeriggio vado sul sito del fatto e vedo un riquadrino con scritto "Milan venduto"... Strabuzzo un ottimo gli occhi... Seriamente? Leggo la notizia e pare tutto ufficiale e ora vengo qui è ho la certezza che è tutto reale.

Ma seriamente ci siamo liberati di Galliani e schifume vario? Io sono commosso. Mi auguro che vada tutto per il meglio.

Comunque sto Galatioto che tutti ritenevano uno serio e affidabile alla fine si è rivelato uno schifo umano a quanto pare...


----------



## Serginho (5 Agosto 2016)

Che serva da lezione a chi va dietro ai giornalai. Ripensate a tutte le "notizie" dei mesi scosi, non ne hanno beccata mezza, non sapevano nulla del ritardo, non sapevo nulla degli attuali acquirenti. La prossima volta anzichè credere come pecorelle a questi mentecatti, pensateci su 300 volte.

P.S. adesso mi preparo a perculare quello che ne sa cit., il grande uomo della finanza Forchielli. Un altro cialtrone da 4 soldi


----------



## gianni r. (5 Agosto 2016)

Scusatemi, mi aiutate a capirci qualcosa? Sto leggendo tantissime cose ma non riesco bene a capire con chi è stata conclusa la cessione. Si tratta della cordata di cui si parlava o è una cordata nuova?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Scusatemi, mi aiutate a capirci qualcosa? Sto leggendo tantissime cose ma non riesco bene a capire con chi è stata conclusa la cessione. Si tratta della cordata di cui si parlava o è una cordata nuova?



E' la cordata originaria. Che alla fine ha tagliato fuori gli advisor che aveva incaricato in quanto una costola della cordata si era staccata e stava remando contro facendo praticamente concorrenza.


----------



## gianni r. (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' la cordata originaria. Che alla fine ha tagliato fuori gli advisor che aveva incaricato in quanto una costola della cordata si era staccata e stava remando contro facendo praticamente concorrenza.



Grazie molte per la risposta. Si sanno i nomi dei componenti ? Sono quelli che diceva Pasquale Campopiano oppure sono altri?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Grazie molte per la risposta. Si sanno i nomi dei componenti ? Sono quelli che diceva Pasquale Campopiano oppure sono altri?



Tutti nomi mai usciti prima d'ora. Leggi qui: http://www.milanworld.net/sino-europe-sports-di-chi-si-tratta-vt39161.html


----------



## gianni r. (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tutti nomi mai usciti prima d'ora. Leggi qui: http://www.milanworld.net/sino-europe-sports-di-chi-si-tratta-vt39161.html



Si ho letto, ed è stata una di quelle letture che effettivamente mi hanno un po confuso. Perchè ho letto i nomi di alcuni fondi ma non quelli degli investitori. Poi da altre parti ho letto nomi di persone di cui non avevo ancora sentito parlare. Han li, Lu Bo, Yonghong Li. Sappiamo qualcosa di queste persone ? Sono loro gli investitori o sono i gestori del fondo?


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato di Fininvest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


Tutte le news al primo post*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Si ho letto, ed è stata una di quelle letture che effettivamente mi hanno un po confuso. Perchè ho letto i nomi di alcuni fondi ma non quelli degli investitori. Poi da altre parti ho letto nomi di persone di cui non avevo ancora sentito parlare. Han li, Lu Bo, Yonghong Li. Sappiamo qualcosa di queste persone ? Sono loro gli investitori o sono i gestori del fondo?



Chi ci acquista è una società privata, un fondo a partecipazione statale. Nessun grosso imprenditore a quanto pare (ma tutti i nomi ancora non sono usciti). Tuttavia la regia è del governo cinese, quindi il problema della "potenza" non si pone  i soldi ci saranno.


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

Ma la foto di Berlusconi e Han chi l'ha pubblicata?


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Ma la foto di Berlusconi e Han chi l'ha pubblicata?



Sport Mediaset


----------



## gianni r. (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Chi ci acquista è una società privata, un fondo a partecipazione statale. Nessun grosso imprenditore a quanto pare (ma tutti i nomi ancora non sono usciti). Tuttavia la regia è del governo cinese, quindi il problema della "potenza" non si pone  i soldi ci saranno.



Sei veramente gentile, ti ringrazio molto per quanto hai scritto. Ora non resta che aspettare e vedere cosa succederà nei prossimi giorni. Personalmente vorrei conoscere al piu presto i nomi delle persone che ci mettono i capitali, perchè non credo che un governo possa investire capitali pubblici in una squadra di calcio straniera. Spero che si tratti di imprenditori seri e ovviamente facoltosi!


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sport Mediaset


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Agosto 2016)




----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Sei veramente gentile, ti ringrazio molto per quanto hai scritto. Ora non resta che aspettare e vedere cosa succederà nei prossimi giorni. Personalmente vorrei conoscere al piu presto i nomi delle persone che ci mettono i capitali, perchè non credo che un governo possa investire capitali pubblici in una squadra di calcio straniera. Spero che si tratti di imprenditori seri e ovviamente facoltosi!



Abbiamo l'esempio del PSG col fondo Qatariota. Si può fare


----------



## neversayconte (5 Agosto 2016)

Ci sono clausole con penali con questo preliminari @IlRedell'Est ?


----------



## kollaps (5 Agosto 2016)

C'è anche questa come foto...ma non so chi sia il tipo a destra


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Ci sono clausole con penali con questo preliminari @IlRedell'Est ?



E' un contratto preliminare vincolante con caparra di 100M soggetta a molteplici clausole, quindi direi proprio di si.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> C'è anche questa come foto...ma non so chi sia il tipo a destra



Dicono l'altro Li.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

*Agi chiarisce: Yonghong Li e Haixia Capital (fondo statale cinese) deterranno il 15% ciascuno e saranno i capi cordata, mentre la restante parte minoritaria del fondo sarà composta da altri imprenditori.*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agi chiarisce: Yonghong Li e Haixia Capital (fondo statale cinese) deterranno il 15% ciascuno e saranno i capi cordata, mentre la restante parte minoritaria del fondo sarà composta da altri imprenditori.*



il 70% giustamente va ai big  ...mamma mia ancora non ci credo che sia tutto vero...


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agi chiarisce: Yonghong Li e Haixia Capital (fondo statale cinese) deterranno il 15% ciascuno e saranno i capi cordata, mentre la restante parte minoritaria del fondo sarà composta da altri imprenditori.*



se leggiamo il comunicato sono inesattezze. In quanto Han Li è un rappresentante e probabilmente sarà l'uomo immagine(presumo), mentre Yonghong viene definito Chairmain del fondo che ci acquista. Ergo non sono loro a mettere soldi ma rappresentanti della cordata.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se leggiamo il comunicato sono inesattezze. In quanto Han Li è un rappresentante e probabilmente sarà l'uomo immagine(presumo), mentre Yonghong viene definito Chairmain del fondo che ci acquista. Ergo non sono loro a mettere soldi ma rappresentanti della cordata.




Allora i BIG devono ancora saltare fuori?


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> il 70% giustamente va ai big  ...mamma mia ancora non ci credo che sia tutto vero...



Pensa che fino a 15 giorni fa si parlava di Berlusconi presidente con quote per altri 2-3 anni...ci è cambiato e stravolto tutto il mondo..


----------



## Pampu7 (5 Agosto 2016)

Ho seguito a pezzettoni la trattativa visto che sono a lavoro e non sto neanche bene.La prima cosa che ho fatto é stato avvisare mio padre di mettere fuori la bandiera.Ho ancora l'adrenalina addosso, siamo liberi! Scusate l'off topic ma dovevo pur liberarmi anche io


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se leggiamo il comunicato sono inesattezze. In quanto Han Li è un rappresentante e probabilmente sarà l'uomo immagine(presumo), mentre Yonghong viene definito Chairmain del fondo che ci acquista. Ergo non sono loro a mettere soldi ma rappresentanti della cordata.



Se però due prendono il 15% ciascuno, rimarrebbe il 70% da dividere in minoranza tra altri 6 (11,6% circa). Quindi arriviamo ai famosi 8 nomi della lista e si troverebbe. Se Fininvest ha citato solo Yonghong Li e Haixia probabilmente è perché proprio loro sono i capi cordata.


----------



## walter 22 (5 Agosto 2016)

e quindi uscimmo a riveder le stelle


----------



## __king george__ (5 Agosto 2016)

oggi sono troppo contento e mi sto godendo la giornata da stamani...non ho voglia di cercare di capire troppo chi sono e chi ci sarà dietro...sento che comunque le cose andranno bene


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se però due prendono il 15% ciascuno, rimarrebbe il 70% da dividere in minoranza tra altri 6 (11,6% circa). Quindi arriviamo ai famosi 8 nomi della lista e si troverebbe. Se Fininvest ha citato solo Yonghong Li e Haixia probabilmente è perché proprio loro sono i capi cordata.



si ma sulle percentuali penso sia vero, quello su cui non sono d'accordo è spacciare yonghong li come azionista, quando, se leggiamo il comunicato si parla di Chairmain del fondo che ci compra.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si ma sulle percentuali penso sia vero, quello su cui non sono d'accordo è spacciare yonghong li come azionista, quando, se leggiamo il comunicato si parla di Chairmain del fondo che ci compra.



Forse investe a titolo personale? Chissà... ma capiremo meglio nelle prossime ore sicuramente


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

*Montanari rispondendo ad una domanda: " Credo che ci sia dentro anche il gruppo Moutai, ma sugli altri c'è ancora il velo".*


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Quindi i BIG devono ancora uscire fuori...
Ora me la godo però perchè è tutto in discesa...aspetto i nomi coi popcorn sul divano...
Meglio di una finale..
Emozioni che dal 2007 non provo più


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Montanari rispondendo ad una domanda: " Credo che ci sia dentro anche il gruppo Moutai, ma sugli altri c'è ancora il velo".*



Beh dai Moutai con quei tweet parrebbe una seria candidata

Ed è solo una delle aziende...mamma mia siamo apposto per 4 secoli..


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E questi firmano un preliminare vincolante senza autorizzazioni......



Con l'Inter successe la stessa cosa nel 2012, ragazzi.


----------



## enrico100 (5 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Con l'Inter successe la stessa cosa nel 2012, ragazzi.


Non è assolutissimamente vero. China Railways smentì ogni coinvolgimento con l'Inter pochi giorni dopo. NESSUNA FIRMA, NESSUN ACCORDO.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Agosto 2016)

Dio c'è


----------



## neversayconte (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Beh dai Moutai con quei tweet parrebbe una seria candidata
> 
> Ed è solo una delle aziende...mamma mia siamo apposto per 4 secoli..



No devo correggerti: siamo a posto fino al 2030 (mondiali di calcio in Cina) e poi non serviamo più ai loro scopi


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> No devo correggerti: siamo a posto fino al 2030 (mondiali di calcio in Cina) e poi non serviamo più ai loro scopi



Congetture.


----------



## Kaw (5 Agosto 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> Non è assolutissimamente vero, Forchielli è un pezzo di ***** bugiardo. China Railways smentì ogni coinvolgimento con l'Inter pochi giorni dopo. NESSUNA FIRMA, NESSUN ACCORDO.


Ovvio che smentirono, però Moratti fu molto chiaro a riguardo e disse che ci furono problemi con il governo.

Voglio sperare che questo caso sarà diverso, visto che c'è un fondo statale in mezzo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> Non è assolutissimamente vero. China Railways smentì ogni coinvolgimento con l'Inter pochi giorni dopo. NESSUNA FIRMA, NESSUN ACCORDO.



Perfetto. Quindi adesso per logica dovremmo aspettarci delle smentite a brevissimo...  poi possiamo raccontarci tutte le storielle che vogliamo, ma in quel caso non ci fu conferma di entrambe le parti e il fatto che la trattativa saltò per complicanze statali fu giustificazione unicamente interista e non cinese che negò coinvolgimento dopo pochissime ore.


----------



## enrico100 (5 Agosto 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ovvio che smentirono, però Moratti fu molto chiaro a riguardo e disse che ci furono problemi con il governo.
> 
> Voglio sperare che questo caso sarà diverso, visto che c'è un fondo statale in mezzo.


Non ci fu nessuna firma di nessun tipo, dopo poche ore China Railways smentì qualsiasi cosa. Qui ci sono stati comunicati ufficiali, foto ufficiali e annunci confermati. Non diciamo credito ai ******* come Forchielli


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> Non è assolutissimamente vero. China Railways smentì ogni coinvolgimento con l'Inter pochi giorni dopo. NESSUNA FIRMA, NESSUN ACCORDO.



Non è vero. Ci sono delle dichiarazioni a tal proposito..


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ovvio che smentirono, però Moratti fu molto chiaro a riguardo e disse che ci furono problemi con il governo.
> 
> Voglio sperare che questo caso sarà diverso, visto che c'è un fondo statale in mezzo.



Ecco, il fatto che ci sia Haxia mi rassicura molto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non è vero. Ci sono delle dichiarazioni a tal proposito..









*E chiudiamo l'OT: qui si parla di Milan, non di Inter.*


----------



## Aragorn (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato di Fininvest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Diamine raga, uno rientra a casa, accende il pc in attesa di leggere quanti nuovi cessi ci hanno accostato oggi e si ritrova in prima pagina la notizia che attendeva invano da quasi dieci anni. Roba da restarci secchi, non riesco ancora a crederci*


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

*Bellinnazzo: " La situazione è ormai chiara, non si tratta più di capire quali nomi saranno dietro il fondo, perché a comprare il Milan è stato IL GOVERNO CINESE, a conferma di ciò la presenza di un fondo di investimento come Haixia che è totalmente controllata dallo stato cinese. A questo punto non si tratta più di speculazione di un fondo, non c'è intenzione di guadagnarci, ma è una mossa d'immagine del governo. A tal proposito la tipologia di acquisizione è anomala dal solito standard cinese, dove in genere società private acquistano in parte o totalmente diverse società, previa assenso del governo. In questo caso ci saranno tante società che avranno parte delle quote del Milan sotto il controllo dello stato. Nell'ottica FFP il Milan è oltre i parametri, quindi ci dovrà essere un piano straordinario a lungo termine che dimostri il miglioramento delle finanze rossonere. Avrà quindi, a differenza dell'inter, un margine di manovra più ampio, non avendo discusso ancora con i rappresentanti della Uefa. La vera forza economica si vedrà in inverno, ma già da ora mi aspetto qualche colpo, nell'interesse dei cinesi stessi a voler risollevare dal punto di vista tecnico la squadra."*


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2016)

Alla domanda a Bellinazzo su chi ha comprato il milan la risposta è stata: In poche parole dal governo cinese, garanzia economica illimitata


----------



## Gekyn (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Bellinnazzo: " La situazione è ormai chiara, non si tratta più di capire quali nomi saranno dietro il fondo, perché a comprare il Milan è stato IL GOVERNO CINESE, a conferma di ciò la presenza di un fondo di investimento come Haixia che è totalmente controllata dallo stato cinese. A questo punto non si tratta più di speculazione di un fondo, non c'è intenzione di guadagnarci, ma è una mossa d'immagine del governo. A tal proposito la tipologia di acquisizione è anomala dal solito standard cinese, dove in genere società private acquistano in parte o totalmente diverse società, previa assenso del governo. In questo caso ci saranno tante società che avranno parte delle quote del Milan sotto il controllo dello stato. Nell'ottica FFP il Milan è oltre i parametri, quindi ci dovrà essere un piano straordinario a lungo termine che dimostri il miglioramento delle finanze rossonere. Avrà quindi, a differenza dell'inter, un margine di manovra più ampio, non avendo discusso ancora con i rappresentanti della Uefa. La vera forza economica si vedrà in inverno, ma già da ora mi aspetto qualche colpo, nell'interesse dei cinesi stessi a voler risollevare dal punto di vista tecnico la squadra."*



Sono s*Venuto*...........


----------



## sballotello (5 Agosto 2016)

Fu ha chiamato Pechino? Plontooo?


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Bellinnazzo: " La situazione è ormai chiara, non si tratta più di capire quali nomi saranno dietro il fondo, perché a comprare il Milan è stato IL GOVERNO CINESE, a conferma di ciò la presenza di un fondo di investimento come Haixia che è totalmente controllata dallo stato cinese. A questo punto non si tratta più di speculazione di un fondo, non c'è intenzione di guadagnarci, ma è una mossa d'immagine del governo. A tal proposito la tipologia di acquisizione è anomala dal solito standard cinese, dove in genere società private acquistano in parte o totalmente diverse società, previa assenso del governo. In questo caso ci saranno tante società che avranno parte delle quote del Milan sotto il controllo dello stato. Nell'ottica FFP il Milan è oltre i parametri, quindi ci dovrà essere un piano straordinario a lungo termine che dimostri il miglioramento delle finanze rossonere. Avrà quindi, a differenza dell'inter, un margine di manovra più ampio, non avendo discusso ancora con i rappresentanti della Uefa. La vera forza economica si vedrà in inverno, ma già da ora mi aspetto qualche colpo, nell'interesse dei cinesi stessi a voler risollevare dal punto di vista tecnico la squadra."*



Si sboccia sul serio


----------



## Victorss (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Bellinnazzo: " La situazione è ormai chiara, non si tratta più di capire quali nomi saranno dietro il fondo, perché a comprare il Milan è stato IL GOVERNO CINESE, a conferma di ciò la presenza di un fondo di investimento come Haixia che è totalmente controllata dallo stato cinese. A questo punto non si tratta più di speculazione di un fondo, non c'è intenzione di guadagnarci, ma è una mossa d'immagine del governo. A tal proposito la tipologia di acquisizione è anomala dal solito standard cinese, dove in genere società private acquistano in parte o totalmente diverse società, previa assenso del governo. In questo caso ci saranno tante società che avranno parte delle quote del Milan sotto il controllo dello stato. Nell'ottica FFP il Milan è oltre i parametri, quindi ci dovrà essere un piano straordinario a lungo termine che dimostri il miglioramento delle finanze rossonere. Avrà quindi, a differenza dell'inter, un margine di manovra più ampio, non avendo discusso ancora con i rappresentanti della Uefa. La vera forza economica si vedrà in inverno, ma già da ora mi aspetto qualche colpo, nell'interesse dei cinesi stessi a voler risollevare dal punto di vista tecnico la squadra."*



Madonna ragazzi..sono arrivato dal lavoro adesso con le mutande che stanno in piedi da sole!!! 
Eccitiamoci tutti insieme cit.


----------



## Doctore (5 Agosto 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Sono s*Venuto*...........



nooooo hahahhaa m hai rubato la battuta


----------



## Therealsalva (5 Agosto 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Madonna ragazzi..sono arrivato dal lavoro adesso con le mutande che stanno in piedi da sole!!!
> Eccitiamoci tutti insieme cit.



Sino-Europe SÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌ


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

*Sky: " Domani uscirà il comunicato anche del gruppo cinese" *


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Bellinnazzo: " La situazione è ormai chiara, non si tratta più di capire quali nomi saranno dietro il fondo, perché a comprare il Milan è stato IL GOVERNO CINESE, a conferma di ciò la presenza di un fondo di investimento come Haixia che è totalmente controllata dallo stato cinese. A questo punto non si tratta più di speculazione di un fondo, non c'è intenzione di guadagnarci, ma è una mossa d'immagine del governo. A tal proposito la tipologia di acquisizione è anomala dal solito standard cinese, dove in genere società private acquistano in parte o totalmente diverse società, previa assenso del governo. In questo caso ci saranno tante società che avranno parte delle quote del Milan sotto il controllo dello stato. Nell'ottica FFP il Milan è oltre i parametri, quindi ci dovrà essere un piano straordinario a lungo termine che dimostri il miglioramento delle finanze rossonere. Avrà quindi, a differenza dell'inter, un margine di manovra più ampio, non avendo discusso ancora con i rappresentanti della Uefa. La vera forza economica si vedrà in inverno, ma già da ora mi aspetto qualche colpo, nell'interesse dei cinesi stessi a voler risollevare dal punto di vista tecnico la squadra."*


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

*Forchielli: " Non è ancora fatto nulla, manca l'assenso delle autorità cinesi che dovrà arrivare entro 90 giorni"
Ruiu:" Strano che il mercato mondiale non dia fiducia a questa cessione, in borsa Mediaset si è attestata ai valori medi degli altri giorni, come se non fosse avvenuta nessuna cessione e che Fininvest non stesse per ricevere 740 mln di euro."*


----------



## Rok (5 Agosto 2016)

Forchielli su Sky dice che secondo lui il preliminare non ha valore se il governo non darà l'autorizzazione. Non conosco il tizio però sembra stia gufando alla grande.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Forchielli: " Non è ancora fatto nulla, manca l'assenso delle autorità cinesi che dovrà arrivare entro 90 giorni"
> Ruiu:" Strano che il mercato mondiale non dia fiducia a questa cessione, in borsa Mediaset si è attestata ai valori medi degli altri giorni, come se non fosse avvenuta nessuna cessione e che Fininvest non stesse per ricevere 740 mln di euro."*



Si certo Forchelli o come si chiama, secondo lui non si sono informati prima di fare tutto questo no sai mesi e mesi di trattativa cosi senza informarmi come no. Manco con un comunicato con tanto di uffialità questo pseudo giornalisti la piantano pazzesco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Forchielli: " Non è ancora fatto nulla, manca l'assenso delle autorità cinesi che dovrà arrivare entro 90 giorni"
> Ruiu:" Strano che il mercato mondiale non dia fiducia a questa cessione, in borsa Mediaset si è attestata ai valori medi degli altri giorni, come se non fosse avvenuta nessuna cessione e che Fininvest non stesse per ricevere 740 mln di euro."*



Poveraccio Forchielli, secondo lui vanno a firmare un patto vincolante senza l'assenso del governo cinese?!


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

*Ancora Forchielli:" C'è qualcosa che non torna in questa operazione, cosa c'entra Hiaxia con il Milan, mi sembra stranissimo, non è nemmeno l'ambito in cui investono. Non si capisce. In ogni caso non capiscono nulla di calcio, immagino già i casini in ambito gestionale. "*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Agosto 2016)

Forchielli sta succhiando come poche altre persone nella storia


----------



## robs91 (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Forchielli:" C'è qualcosa che non torna in questa operazione, cosa c'entra Hiaxia con il Milan, mi sembra stranissimo, non è nemmeno l'ambito in cui investono. Non si capisce. In ogni caso non capiscono nulla di calcio, immagino già i casini in ambito gestionale. "*



vabbè dai sta a rosicà.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Forchielli:" C'è qualcosa che non torna in questa operazione, cosa c'entra Hiaxia con il Milan, mi sembra stranissimo, non è nemmeno l'ambito in cui investono. Non si capisce. In ogni caso non capiscono nulla di calcio, immagino già i casini in ambito gestionale. "*



Aahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahhaahah


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Forchielli:" C'è qualcosa che non torna in questa operazione, cosa c'entra Hiaxia con il Milan, mi sembra stranissimo, non è nemmeno l'ambito in cui investono. Non si capisce. In ogni caso non capiscono nulla di calcio, immagino già i casini in ambito gestionale. "*



Stasera berrò una birra (la quarta o la quinta) anche alla facciaccia tua, rosicone!


----------



## VonVittel (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Forchielli: " Non è ancora fatto nulla, manca l'assenso delle autorità cinesi che dovrà arrivare entro 90 giorni"
> Ruiu:" Strano che il mercato mondiale non dia fiducia a questa cessione, in borsa Mediaset si è attestata ai valori medi degli altri giorni, come se non fosse avvenuta nessuna cessione e che Fininvest non stesse per ricevere 740 mln di euro."*



Forchielli è un rosicone che non accetta di aver sbagliato. 
Ruiu è un vermaccio schifoso, è conscio di aver detto baggianate, ma continua imperterrito per pura malafede. In più tutti i tifosi che mostrano foto di comunicati, che inoltrano notizie accertate o che semplicemente lo aggiornano riguardo ad interviste ai protagonisti della vicenda, li insulta e dice loro cattiverie. È davvero una creatura immonda che si è costruito la sua miserabile carriera facendo da schiavo a Galliani. Scusate la pesantezza dell'intervento, ma dare peso a questi individui vergognosi (Ruiu) mi porta a esternare affermazioni del genere


----------



## Gekyn (5 Agosto 2016)

La cosa vergognosa è che SKY abbia permesso di parlare ad un spocchioso ed in malafede come Forchielli che palesemente remava contro solo per perseguire la sua linea anche contro l'evidenza.


----------



## robs91 (5 Agosto 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> La cosa vergognosa è che SKY abbia permesso di parlare ad un spocchioso ed in malafede come Forchielli che palesemente remava contro solo per perseguire la sua linea anche contro l'evidenza.



pare abbia parlato anche a premium.


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Forchielli: " Non è ancora fatto nulla, manca l'assenso delle autorità cinesi che dovrà arrivare entro 90 giorni"
> Ruiu:" Strano che il mercato mondiale non dia fiducia a questa cessione, in borsa Mediaset si è attestata ai valori medi degli altri giorni, come se non fosse avvenuta nessuna cessione e che Fininvest non stesse per ricevere 740 mln di euro."*



madonna che parassita Ruiu


----------



## Zani (5 Agosto 2016)

Mamma mia ho sentito Forchielli in diretta ed era una cosa scandalosa, tra l'altro aveva un pessimo modo di parlare, sembra di sentire il tipico vecchietto del bar sotto casa, con la conduttrice che se la rideva pure


----------



## Crox93 (5 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi questi non sono neanche Berlusconiani, sono proprio interisti depressi. Lasciate stare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Fu ha chiamato Pechino? Plontooo?


Plonto, plonto, sì? Signol Galliani, che fa, si leva dallo scloto? Allivedelci, allivedelci...


----------



## fra29 (5 Agosto 2016)

La scelta di Sky di dare spazio, tra tutte le voci, proprio quella di Forchielli è assurda.
Ho amici rossoneri che mi hanno scritto spaventati per quelle parole.
Noi "eletti" siamo abbastanza tutelati da queste menzogne ma per la gente "normale" che non vive su Forum e Twitter posso capire che quelle parole possano pesare.
Ho risposto loro con le parole di Belinnazzo.. 
Che rispondere a queste preoccupazioni o al primo,juventino,che ti riporta queste parole?


----------



## Casnop (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Forchielli:" C'è qualcosa che non torna in questa operazione, cosa c'entra Hiaxia con il Milan, mi sembra stranissimo, non è nemmeno l'ambito in cui investono. Non si capisce. In ogni caso non capiscono nulla di calcio, immagino già i casini in ambito gestionale. "*


La risposta gli sarà più chiara ove, leggendo il comunicato stampa di Fininvest in inglese ed in cinese, pessimamente tradotto in italiano, scoprirà che nel SPV che sta acquistando il Milan, accanto ai taiwanesi di Haixia Capital, c'è la leggendaria State Development and Investment Corporation, in sigla SDIC, fondo sovrano cinese per eccellenza, autentico braccio armato del Presidente Xi in materia di investimenti all'estero, con una dotazione finanziaria di oltre 70 miliardi di dollari. Vuoi bonificare un tratto di mare di fronte a Dakar? Aprire una raffineria di petrolio a Lagos? Costruire un ponte a Cape Town? I cinesi mettono in campo la SDIC, commesse a tempo di record ripagate con il benefico soft power per le strategie di espansione. Forchielli non potra' dire che la SDIC non c'entra nulla, anzi. Il suo core è andare in giro per il mondo, facendo un po' quel che gli pare, semplicemente a destare l'orgoglio nazionale con le sue eccellenze. Ed il Milan è la prima tra tutte.


----------



## URABALO (5 Agosto 2016)

Felice per questa svolta,non se ne poteva più di un Milan perso nella mediocrità di un campionato italiano monopolizzato dalla Juve. Adesso le premesse per un rilancio immediato ci sono tutte,con il governo cinese in regia può nascere un capolavoro di film perché le risorse economiche sulla carta con un tale appoggio sono illimitate.
Voglio dire,quando rientreremo nel giro che conta(Champions) questa cordata potrebbe aspirare a gente come Ronaldo e Messi senza battere ciglio,guardiamo solo le folli cifre che stanno facendo girare in Cina con giocatori strapagati all'inverosimile.
A questo proposito l'unico dubbio che ho sta nel fatto di mettere certi paletti negli investimenti,350 milioni in tre anni sono un investimento assurdo per quello che eravamo abituati a pensare nell'ultimo periodo,però è anche vero che non si programma così un mercato.
Si parte da una base,se hai bisogno di un x di soldi per raggiungere lo scopo prefissato lo fai senza porre limiti ai propri investimenti.


----------



## Pampu7 (5 Agosto 2016)

Non riesco a staccarmi dal pc per leggere le notizie , quasi non mi sembra ancora vero.


----------



## naliM77 (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato di Fininvest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Tornato dopo il BAN e il MIlan viene ceduto, mi aveste fatto lo sconto saremmo stati ceduti prima ahahhaha

Comunque, come mi sembra di capire, i 100 milioni della caparra, sono appunto la caparra, non è scritto da nessuna parte che verranno usati per il mercato eh, non esiste nessun obbligo morale e legale in questo senso 

Evitiamo di iniziare a decollare con la fantasia, perchè più si va in alto e più ci si fa male cadendo. Se Fininvest decidesse di usare questi 100 milioni di caparra per i movimenti finanziari del mercato, sarò più che felice di essere smentito, ma ad ora nulla mi fa pensare che questo accadrà. Si faranno credo piccole operazioni di puntellamento e niente più, non credo che ai futuri nuovi proprietari vada bene l'idea di ritrovarsi con contratti "mostruosi" firmati agli amici degli amici.

Per quanto riguarda le parole di Forchielli...ragazzi, ci ha acquistato una società di capitali che è GIA' stata costituita appunto con i capitali provenienti da quelle società citate nel comunicato e da altri investitori privati, in poche parole c'è GIA' STATA l'autorizzazione del Governo centrale (non per niente la storia della società veicolo credo sia uscita i primi di giugno)...quindi in poche parole i soldi ci sono, poi che ci sia Jack Ma, Robin Li, o Titus Qua, poco mi interessa...

Quindi portiamo pazienza ed aaspettiamo dicembre/gennaio. Per il resto anche io credo che Suma (come ho letto non ricordo dove su queste pagine), la cessione e la girata delle azioni avvenga il 1 gennaio, giusto per dare pieni poteri ai nuovi proprietari a partire con il nuovo esercizio economico. Ma lo ripeto, bisogna avere pazienza, non fatevi prendere dalla frenesia del "ora con 100 milioni compriamo tre giocatori da 30 milioni".*


----------



## naliM77 (5 Agosto 2016)

Aggiugno...nel comunicato non si parla di investimento sul mercato per 350 milioni eh, si parla di investimenti per il potenziamento finanziario e patrimoniale del club, ciò vuol dire che se a dicembre la perdita sarà di 100 milioni, quello che i cinesi verseranno nelle casse del club al momento del closing, servirà da aumento di capitale per coprire la perdita. Ed a quel punto resteranno altri 250 milioni da investire nel biennio...

Quindi anche su questo, ci andrei con i piedi di piombo, non iniziate a fare la lista della spesa, il primo obiettivo della nuova proprietà dovrà essere quello di aumentare il fatturato, ridurre i costi relativi a "rami morti" della società e poi con il fatturato incrementato, costi normalizzati e si spera investimento nella costruzione dello stadio, tempo 3/4 anni potremmo tornare a spendere cifre mostruose...ma fino ad allora,c redo che quei 350 milioni scritti la sopra, servano a far "campare" il Milan.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Agosto 2016)

ho seguito la vicenda poco e solo alla radio dal lavoro, c'è da fidarsi stavolta o è l'ennesimo preliminare che non vedrà mai un closing ? 

perché anche con bee sembrava che ci fosse una svolta storica e poi è tutto saltato.


----------



## wfiesso (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Forchielli: " Non è ancora fatto nulla, manca l'assenso delle autorità cinesi che dovrà arrivare entro 90 giorni"
> Ruiu:" Strano che il mercato mondiale non dia fiducia a questa cessione, in borsa Mediaset si è attestata ai valori medi degli altri giorni, come se non fosse avvenuta nessuna cessione e che Fininvest non stesse per ricevere 740 mln di euro."*



Forchiello, te l'ho scritto pure su Twitter, ma ti sei limitato a un "mi piace", ripeto la domanda, è pronto il piatto di feci fumanti? perche voglio la diretta dove te lo mangi tutto...


----------



## Black (5 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Forchielli:" C'è qualcosa che non torna in questa operazione, cosa c'entra Hiaxia con il Milan, mi sembra stranissimo, non è nemmeno l'ambito in cui investono. Non si capisce. In ogni caso non capiscono nulla di calcio, immagino già i casini in ambito gestionale. "*



si certo Forchielli, ti sembra stranissimo, non ti preoccupare. Pensa invece alla scommessa che avevi fatto. Hai fame?


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2016)

*Bellinazzo a Sky: è successo di tutto in questa trattativa. L'anno scorso, di questi tempi, Mr Bee andava a villa Certosa per firmare un'esclusiva. La cordata di Galatioto ora non esiste più. Stiamo lavorando per conoscere le aziende che facciano parte della nuova cordata. Ma è irrilevante, perchè si parla di un fondo che fa riferimento al governo di Pechino. Nel Milan ha investito una realtà che fa capo al governo di Pechino, che ha deciso di rompere gli indugi ed ha deciso di scendere in campo personalmente. I 100 milioni di caparra non serviranno per il mercato estivo, che è abbastanza bloccato. Il mercato molto probabilmente dovrà essere fatto da Fininvest perchè fino al closing la stessa Fininvest sarà proprietaria del Milan. Poi entreranno i cinesi che andranno a Nyon per parlare del fair play finanziario. I grandi colpi, probabilmente, arriveranno a gennaio e nell'estate prossima. Ma i tifosi del Milan devono stare tranquilli perchè dietro questa operazione c'è lo Stato cinese, che vuole fare del Milan l'emblema del calcio in Cina.*


----------



## Pampu7 (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Sky: è successo di tutto in questa trattativa. L'anno scorso, di questi tempi, Mr Bee andava a villa Certosa per firmare un'esclusiva. La cordata di Galatioto ora non esiste più. Stiamo lavorando per conoscere le aziende che facciano parte della nuova cordata. Ma è irrilevante, perchè si parla di un fondo che fa riferimento al governo di Pechino. Nel Milan ha investito una realtà che fa capo al governo di Pechino, che ha deciso di rompere gli indugi ed ha deciso di scendere in campo personalmente. I 100 milioni di caparrano non serviranno per il mercato estivo, che è abbastanza bloccato. Il mercato molto probabilmente dovrà essere fatto da Fininvest perchè fino al closing la stessa Fininvest sarà proprietaria del Milan. Poi entreranno i cinesi che andranno a Nyon per parlare del fair play finanziario. I grandi colpi, probabilmente, arriveranno a gennaio e nell'estate prossima. Ma i tifosi del Milan devono stare tranquilli perchè dietro questa operazione c'è lo Stato cinese, che vuole fare del Milan l'emblema del calcio in Cina.*



Confermo tutto, appena sentito in diretta.Con dietro lo stato cinese siamo in una botte di ferro


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Sky: è successo di tutto in questa trattativa. L'anno scorso, di questi tempi, Mr Bee andava a villa Certosa per firmare un'esclusiva. La cordata di Galatioto ora non esiste più. Stiamo lavorando per conoscere le aziende che facciano parte della nuova cordata. Ma è irrilevante, perchè si parla di un fondo che fa riferimento al governo di Pechino. Nel Milan ha investito una realtà che fa capo al governo di Pechino, che ha deciso di rompere gli indugi ed ha deciso di scendere in campo personalmente. I 100 milioni di caparrano non serviranno per il mercato estivo, che è abbastanza bloccato. Il mercato molto probabilmente dovrà essere fatto da Fininvest perchè fino al closing la stessa Fininvest sarà proprietaria del Milan. Poi entreranno i cinesi che andranno a Nyon per parlare del fair play finanziario. I grandi colpi, probabilmente, arriveranno a gennaio e nell'estate prossima. Ma i tifosi del Milan devono stare tranquilli perchè dietro questa operazione c'è lo Stato cinese, che vuole fare del Milan l'emblema del calcio in Cina.*



In alto i cuori! Forza Milan!.


----------



## sballotello (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Sky: è successo di tutto in questa trattativa. L'anno scorso, di questi tempi, Mr Bee andava a villa Certosa per firmare un'esclusiva. La cordata di Galatioto ora non esiste più. Stiamo lavorando per conoscere le aziende che facciano parte della nuova cordata. Ma è irrilevante, perchè si parla di un fondo che fa riferimento al governo di Pechino. Nel Milan ha investito una realtà che fa capo al governo di Pechino, che ha deciso di rompere gli indugi ed ha deciso di scendere in campo personalmente. I 100 milioni di caparrano non serviranno per il mercato estivo, che è abbastanza bloccato. Il mercato molto probabilmente dovrà essere fatto da Fininvest perchè fino al closing la stessa Fininvest sarà proprietaria del Milan. Poi entreranno i cinesi che andranno a Nyon per parlare del fair play finanziario. I grandi colpi, probabilmente, arriveranno a gennaio e nell'estate prossima. Ma i tifosi del Milan devono stare tranquilli perchè dietro questa operazione c'è lo Stato cinese, che vuole fare del Milan l'emblema del calcio in Cina.*



ci meritiamo tutto questo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Agosto 2016)

Forchielli, la preferisci umana, di cane o cavallo? Contorno con verdure o patatine fritte?


----------



## wfiesso (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In alto i cuori! Forza Milan!.



in alto i piatti di Melma, voglio, anzi pretendo, la diretta dove Forchielli si mangia le feci!


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Festa (Sole 24 Ore): in Sardegna sono stati firmati i contratti fra la cordata cinese e Fininvest.
> - Questa cordata è più o meno la stessa che c'era negli scorsi mesi di trattative. Si sono aggiunti però alcuni soggetti importanti che prima non c'erano: Li c'era già, mentre Haixia si è aggiunta.
> - Per quanto riguarda i "lead investors", questi sono stati comunicati. L'investitore principale è proprio Mr. Li. Altro lead investor è appunto Haixia (entrata nel consorzio solo nelle ultime settimane).
> - Nel consorzio potrebbero entrare altri soggetti nelle prossime settimane: ad esempio la GRS e l'imprenditore Steven Zhen, di cui si è parlato molto. Non sono ad oggi presenti, ma potrebbero entrare nella società veicolo.
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Sky: è successo di tutto in questa trattativa. L'anno scorso, di questi tempi, Mr Bee andava a villa Certosa per firmare un'esclusiva. La cordata di Galatioto ora non esiste più. Stiamo lavorando per conoscere le aziende che facciano parte della nuova cordata. Ma è irrilevante, perchè si parla di un fondo che fa riferimento al governo di Pechino. Nel Milan ha investito una realtà che fa capo al governo di Pechino, che ha deciso di rompere gli indugi ed ha deciso di scendere in campo personalmente. I 100 milioni di caparra non serviranno per il mercato estivo, che è abbastanza bloccato. Il mercato molto probabilmente dovrà essere fatto da Fininvest perchè fino al closing la stessa Fininvest sarà proprietaria del Milan. Poi entreranno i cinesi che andranno a Nyon per parlare del fair play finanziario. I grandi colpi, probabilmente, arriveranno a gennaio e nell'estate prossima. Ma i tifosi del Milan devono stare tranquilli perchè dietro questa operazione c'è lo Stato cinese, che vuole fare del Milan l'emblema del calcio in Cina.*



Vabbè ormai sto mercato era andato a buone donne... anche se mettevano 300 milioni era difficile trovare il meglio. Programmiamo gennaio e la prox stagione e riempiamo i buchi attuali con gente valida


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato di Fininvest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


Aggiornato.*


----------



## clanton (5 Agosto 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Vabbè ormai sto mercato era andato a buone donne... anche se mettevano 300 milioni era difficile trovare il meglio. Programmiamo gennaio e la prox stagione e riempiamo i buchi attuali con gente valida



Io non riesco ad andare a dormire troppa adrenalina addosso !!!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Agosto 2016)

Come auspicato..

Il Milan sarà la testa di ariete dello stato cinese per portare il calcio nel loro paese.
Non oso immaginare cosa faranno quando avranno pieni poteri sulla squadra.

Con i soldi che stanno spendendo per portare giocatori da loro..
Figuriamoci se non spendono soldi per la squadra che rappresenta lo STATO CINESE.

Poveri cugini poveri......


----------



## wfiesso (5 Agosto 2016)

io non sto capendo fino in fondo cosa sta accadendo.... Forchielli mi ha messo la pulce, e x quanto alla fine si mangerà le sue feci, con i personaggi in campo stre tranquilli è impossibile...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Agosto 2016)

Come già detto da qualcuno di noi.... Dietro l AC milan c'è lo SDIC.. Mica il suning interista.
Dormite sonni tranquilli...
Pazienza sino a gennaio poi i fuochi d artificio si vedranno alti in cielo


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Come già detto da qualcuno di noi.... Dietro l AC milan c'è lo SDIC.. Mica il suning interista.
> Dormite sonni tranquilli...
> Pazienza sino a gennaio poi i fuochi d artificio si vedranno alti in cielo



Fermi tutti. C'è qualcosa che nn quadra. Hanno modificato da poco questa parte, hanno tolto lo SDIC. Cosa alquanto sospetta!


----------



## naliM77 (5 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> io non sto capendo fino in fondo cosa sta accadendo.... Forchielli mi ha messo la pulce, e x quanto alla fine si mangerà le sue feci, con i personaggi in campo stre tranquilli è impossibile...



Forchielli ha sparato una balla. Il fondo cinese non è proprietario del Milan, il fondo è socio di una società che ha acquistato il Milan, quindi non servono altre autorizzazioni...


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Forchielli ha sparato una balla. Il fondo cinese non è proprietario del Milan, il fondo è socio di una società che ha acquistato il Milan, quindi non servono altre autorizzazioni...



sei in errore anche tu, anche nel comunicato se ne parla.


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2016)

*Peppe Di Stefano: oggi 6 agosto arriverà il comunicato dei cinesi che spiegheranno i motivi che li hanno spinti ad investire nel Milan. *


----------



## IronJaguar (6 Agosto 2016)

Non mi sono collegato mezza giornata ed è successo di tutto! Che dire se non: finalmente!!

Forza ragazzi finalmente si torna a sperare!


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: oggi 6 agosto arriverà il comunicato dei cinesi che spiegheranno i motivi che li hanno spinti ad investire nel Milan. *


Peppino prepara la sacca... raccogli i tuoi luridi cenci e sparisci!!!


----------



## kolao95 (6 Agosto 2016)

Quant'è bello veder rosicare gli altri


----------



## wfiesso (6 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Forchielli ha sparato una balla. Il fondo cinese non è proprietario del Milan, il fondo è socio di una società che ha acquistato il Milan, quindi non servono altre autorizzazioni...



sto solo cercando, nella mia ubriachezza, di restare il più possibile con i piedi per terra


----------



## wfiesso (6 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: oggi 6 agosto arriverà il comunicato dei cinesi che spiegheranno i motivi che li hanno spinti ad investire nel Milan. *



come se la storia non bastasse... ok gli ultimi 8 anni di feci in faccia, ma l'avere più del triplo delle Champions della sua Juve evidentemente basta come motivo di investimento


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> sto solo cercando, nella mia ubriachezza, di restare il più possibile con i piedi per terra



Io mi son già scolato 4 delle mie birre artigianali fatte in casa!!! Voglio andare a dormire sui gomiti


----------



## VonVittel (6 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> sto solo cercando, nella mia ubriachezza, di restare il più possibile con i piedi per terra



In senso figurato o letterale? O entrambi?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: oggi 6 agosto arriverà il comunicato dei cinesi che spiegheranno i motivi che li hanno spinti ad investire nel Milan. *



l'hanno preso per dominare nei prossimi anni con Sosa e Pavoletti mi pare ovvio.....peppe sei una feccia immonda....mamma mia che personaggio squallido...


----------



## wfiesso (6 Agosto 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Io mi son già scolato 4 delle mie birre artigianali fatte in casa!!! Voglio andare a dormire sui gomiti



io ci sono molto vicino 



VonVittel ha scritto:


> In senso figurato o letterale? O entrambi?



Direi entrambi :/ son davvero storto stasera, e nel parlare di calcio "oltremodo spavaldo"


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato di Fininvest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Futuro roseo per il Milan. Senza alcun dubbio!*


----------



## fra29 (6 Agosto 2016)

Scusate.. Ma sta cordata alla fine è quella originale che ha bypassato Galatioto e Gancikoff oppure è cambiata?
Perché Festa dice che è più o meno simile mentre Belinazzo parla di una nuova..


----------



## 666psycho (6 Agosto 2016)

faccio fatica a crederci, festeggerò quando sarà sicuro al 100%..


----------



## pablog1585 (6 Agosto 2016)

Ma quindi Bellinazzo conferma che per il mercato estivo non investiranno, ma solo a Gennaio giugno, non rischiamo di bruciare metà stagione è poi di arrivare l'anno prossimo a fare i conti con il Fpf senza aver investito i soldi nel calciomercato ora che non abbiamo vincoli???


----------



## mabadi (6 Agosto 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Scusate.. Ma sta cordata alla fine è quella originale che ha bypassato Galatioto e Gancikoff oppure è cambiata?
> Perché Festa dice che è più o meno simile mentre Belinazzo parla di una nuova..



Non si sa.
E' una cordata composta da un fondo statale, non ci sono, salvo smentite, nè Jack ma ne Robin Li.
Forse, perchè nessuno sa nulla, il fondo era presente nella prima cordata di Galiatoto ecc., ma come detto sono ipotesi.
Pare che ci abbia comprato lo Stato Cinese tramite una società veicolo privata ma finanziata da capitali pubblici.
Detta situazione quindi comporta due criticità 1 che il Governo cinse non autorizzi l'operazione 2 che la figc o chi per lei ritenga che la squadra sia stata comprata con soldi pubblici e gestita da uno Stato quindi neghi l'iscrizione.
Dovrebbero comunque essere criticità molto remote.
L'unica certezza è che oggi due sconosciuti hanno firmato un contratto da 1.2 Miliardi di dollari.
I soggetti che hanno firmato, credo di aver capito, non sono imprenditori (intesi come proprietari di aziende) ma manager.


----------



## sballotello (6 Agosto 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Scusate.. Ma sta cordata alla fine è quella originale che ha bypassato Galatioto e Gancikoff oppure è cambiata?
> Perché Festa dice che è più o meno simile mentre Belinazzo parla di una nuova..



in teoria se fosse quella originale ci sarebbe Robin Li e Evergrande..


----------



## Serginho (6 Agosto 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Come auspicato..
> 
> Il Milan sarà la testa di ariete dello stato cinese per portare il calcio nel loro paese.
> Non oso immaginare cosa faranno quando avranno pieni poteri sulla squadra.
> ...



Ma tu un po' di equilibrio mai? L'altra settimana dicevi "Trattativa saltata e il peggio deve ancora venire" cit.


----------



## naliM77 (6 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sei in errore anche tu, anche nel comunicato se ne parla.



Non sono in errore mi spiego:

Forchielli dice che l'affare rischia di saltare perché il governo non è detto che darà l'autorizzazione e che il fondo statale Haixia non ha nulla a che vedere con il calcio.

Bene...Quello che Forchielli non ha capito (o ha fatto finta di non capire...credo più a qyesto) è che non c'è bisogno di autorizzazione perché a comprare il Milan è stata una Spv con capitale già costituito e del cui capitale fa parte Haixia e fanno parte altre realtà. In poche parole è come se Haixia, da parte del Governo, sia intervenuta per coprire la quota che mancava per raggiungere la somma voluta da Fininvest.


----------



## Coripra (6 Agosto 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> No devo correggerti: siamo a posto fino al 2030 (mondiali di calcio in Cina) e poi non serviamo più ai loro scopi



Ci penseremo nel 2030...


----------



## naliM77 (6 Agosto 2016)

Altra castronerie di Forchielli è quella di quando afferma che non si metteranno mai d"accordo per gestire il Milan,.. bhe non sarà necessario.

La SPV che ha acquistato il Milan ed il cui capo è yonghong Li (l'altro tizio in foto con Berlusconi) nominera un AD che si occuperà della gestione del Milan e la SPV ogni anno verserà nelle casse del Milan fino a 350 milioni nel triennio. Poi cosa ci farà il Milan lo deciderà l'AD. Agli imprenditori che detengono quote della SPV interessa poco cosa ci farà l'AD di quei soldi, interessa che invece il Milan inizi a produrre utili ed inizi a portare a casa trofei e vittorie.

In poche parole, da come mi sembra di capire dal comunicato, Forchielli è stato contattato solo per seminare sconforto tra i tifosi.

Lo ripeto, non serve nessuna autorizzazione all'uscita di capitali...quella c'è già stata quando la SPV è stata creata, il motivo dei ritardi era proprio l'attesa per l'autorizzazione.

E diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare, Campopiano fu il primo a dire anche questo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Agosto 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma tu un po' di equilibrio mai? L'altra settimana dicevi "Trattativa saltata e il peggio deve ancora venire" cit.



Per la prima metà azzeccata...... e cmq meglio del giornalismo italiano.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Agosto 2016)

Bene bene c'e lo stato cinese ormai questo e chiaro ma ora voglio un piano per vincere 3-4 champions league negli prossimi 10 anni.


----------



## Casnop (6 Agosto 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Bene bene c'e lo stato cinese ormai questo e chiaro ma ora voglio un piano per vincere 3-4 champions league negli prossimi 10 anni.


Ed uno per costruire uno stadio proprietario entro la metà dei 10, grazie.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Agosto 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ed uno per costruire uno stadio proprietario entro la metà dei 10, grazie.



Senza quello le champions non le vinci... A meno che non fai un piano di sponsor e merchandising superiore a quello del man udt


----------



## danjr (6 Agosto 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Bene bene c'e lo stato cinese ormai questo e chiaro ma ora voglio un piano per vincere 3-4 champions league negli prossimi 10 anni.



Non esagerare dai..! L'unico modo sarebbe piazzare in società Maldini, Albertini, ecc. Se la champions si vincesse solo con i soldi Psg e city ne avrebbero già 5 a testa


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato di Fininvest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

O mio Dio godo come un riccio!
Sto via qualche giorno e ieri sera ritornando leggo questa bomba???
E' dalla vendetta di Atene che non godo così tanto!!!

*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Agosto 2016)

*Incredibile Milan: secondo Repubblica (che inserisce la notizia a pagina 6, tra la cronaca economica e non sportiva...) afferma che la penale esiste ed è consistente: i 100M della caparra, infatti, qualora dovesse saltare tutto si trasformeranno in penale che rimarrà nelle casse Fininvest. Ma il vero scoop è nei retroscena: l'operazione è stata effettuata su input di Xi Jinping, presidente del partito comunista cinese. Parliamo di un affare istituzionale senza precedenti. 
Il comunicato ufficiale Fininvest cita l’Haixia Capital di Bo Lu, società di investimenti con sede a Fuzhou specializzata in autostrade e ferrovie ad alta velocità. I nomi chiave sono però quelli del fondo sovrano di Stato per lo sviluppo e per gli investimenti e la Sino-Europe Sports Investment Management Changxing, delegata a rappresentare almeno altri tre gruppi industriali e finanziari privati. 
Dietro il sorprendente mistero, mantenuto anche nel giorno della firma, gli ambienti economici cinesi suggeriscono la presenza di colossi come l’immobiliare Evergrande di Guizhou, proprietaria del plurivincente club guidato in passato da Marcello Lippi, il motore di ricerca Baidu di Robin Li e il gigante dei distillati tradizionali Kweichow Moutai.
Pronto a partecipare all’operazione ci sarebbe anche Wang Jianlin, patron di Wanda, il miliardario più ricco della Cina, già azionista dell’Atletico Madrid. In sostanza dietro l'operazione si nasconderebbe lo Stato insieme alla crema della economia cinese, che su ordine del presidente Jinping è riuscita ad esportare il capitale necessario. Da Pechino sintetizzano che è stato proprio lui, il successore di Mao, a ordinare di conquistare il club dell'unico leader occidentale che da presidente del consiglio non gli ha mai fatto visita. E lo strumento scelto è il fondo di stato sovrano. 
Rispetto all'Inter, insomma, è un'altra galassia. I cugini infatti sono stati acquistati da una società privata. Il Milan invece, nonostante l'impegno della crema imprenditoriale cinese, sarà il volto del partito comunista cinese, una sua creatura che sarà utilizzata per proiettare l'immagine della Cina in Europa. L'imperatore Xi infatti ha deciso di conquistare l'enterteinement principale europeo e consegnarlo agli sponsor cines, trasformandolo nel grande show che assicurerà alla Cina eventi quali i mondiali e a CL.
Il privato? Pochissimo e di facciata. Anche la finanziaria Haixia è partecipata dallo Stato, il fondo sovrano ne è il portafoglio estero, mentre Sino-Europe Investment, rappresentata dal fiduciario presidenziale Yonghong Li, è il contenitore operativo autorizzato ad esportare i miliardi di yuan dei grandi finanziatori dell’ala vincente del partito, che la propaganda definisce «riformista». Uno schema collaudato: sostegno dagli oligarchi al leader, in cambio di agibilità imprenditoriale interna e non belligeranza nella «guerra alla corruzione» scatenata dallo stesso Xi. Il Milan, con i suoi vecchi successi e i giovani debiti, diventa un pezzo dello Stato cinese in Italia e nella Ue per spostare sempre più a Oriente il baricentro del pallone. Da Berlusconi, via principi rossi, a Xi Jinping: i cinesi, non solo a Milano, da ieri ingaggiano campioni.*


----------



## danjr (6 Agosto 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> O mio Dio godo come un riccio!
> Sto via qualche giorno e ieri sera ritornando leggo questa bomba???
> E' dalla vendetta di Atene che non godo così tanto!!!



Berlusconi è più basso di un cinese però...


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Milan: secondo Repubblica (che inserisce la notizia a pagina 6, tra la cronaca economica e non sportiva...) afferma che la penale esiste ed è consistente: i 100M della caparra, infatti, qualora dovesse saltare tutto si trasformeranno in penale che rimarrà nelle casse Fininvest. Ma il vero scoop è nei retroscena: l'operazione è stata effettuata su input di Xi Jinping, presidente del partito comunista cinese. Parliamo di un affare istituzionale senza precedenti.
> Il comunicato ufficiale Fininvest cita l’Haixia Capital di Bo Lu, società di investimenti con sede a Fuzhou specializzata in autostrade e ferrovie ad alta velocità. I nomi chiave sono però quelli del fondo sovrano di Stato per lo sviluppo e per gli investimenti e la Sino-Europe Sports Investment Management Changxing, delegata a rappresentare almeno altri tre gruppi industriali e finanziari privati.
> Dietro il sorprendente mistero, mantenuto anche nel giorno della firma, gli ambienti economici cinesi suggeriscono la presenza di colossi come l’immobiliare Evergrande di Guizhou, proprietaria del plurivincente club guidato in passato da Marcello Lippi, il motore di ricerca Baidu di Robin Li e il gigante dei distillati tradizionali Kweichow Moutai.
> Pronto a partecipare all’operazione ci sarebbe anche Wang Jianlin, patron di Wanda, il miliardario più ricco della Cina, già azionista dell’Atletico Madrid. In sostanza dietro l'operazione si nasconderebbe lo Stato insieme alla crema della economia cinese, che su ordine del presidente Jinping è riuscita ad esportare il capitale necessario. Da Pechino sintetizzano che è stato proprio lui, il successore di Mao, a ordinare di conquistare il club dell'unico leader occidentale che da presidente del consiglio non gli ha mai fatto visita. E lo strumento scelto è il fondo di stato sovrano.
> ...


----------



## Gekyn (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Milan: secondo Repubblica (che inserisce la notizia a pagina 6, tra la cronaca economica e non sportiva...) afferma che la penale esiste ed è consistente: i 100M della caparra, infatti, qualora dovesse saltare tutto si trasformeranno in penale che rimarrà nelle casse Fininvest. Ma il vero scoop è nei retroscena: l'operazione è stata effettuata su input di Xi Jinping, presidente del partito comunista cinese. Parliamo di un affare istituzionale senza precedenti.
> Il comunicato ufficiale Fininvest cita l’Haixia Capital di Bo Lu, società di investimenti con sede a Fuzhou specializzata in autostrade e ferrovie ad alta velocità. I nomi chiave sono però quelli del fondo sovrano di Stato per lo sviluppo e per gli investimenti e la Sino-Europe Sports Investment Management Changxing, delegata a rappresentare almeno altri tre gruppi industriali e finanziari privati.
> Dietro il sorprendente mistero, mantenuto anche nel giorno della firma, gli ambienti economici cinesi suggeriscono la presenza di colossi come l’immobiliare Evergrande di Guizhou, proprietaria del plurivincente club guidato in passato da Marcello Lippi, il motore di ricerca Baidu di Robin Li e il gigante dei distillati tradizionali Kweichow Moutai.
> Pronto a partecipare all’operazione ci sarebbe anche Wang Jianlin, patron di Wanda, il miliardario più ricco della Cina, già azionista dell’Atletico Madrid. In sostanza dietro l'operazione si nasconderebbe lo Stato insieme alla crema della economia cinese, che su ordine del presidente Jinping è riuscita ad esportare il capitale necessario. Da Pechino sintetizzano che è stato proprio lui, il successore di Mao, a ordinare di conquistare il club dell'unico leader occidentale che da presidente del consiglio non gli ha mai fatto visita. E lo strumento scelto è il fondo di stato sovrano.
> ...



:fap: :fap: :fap:


----------



## danjr (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Milan: secondo Repubblica (che inserisce la notizia a pagina 6, tra la cronaca economica e non sportiva...) afferma che la penale esiste ed è consistente: i 100M della caparra, infatti, qualora dovesse saltare tutto si trasformeranno in penale che rimarrà nelle casse Fininvest. Ma il vero scoop è nei retroscena: l'operazione è stata effettuata su input di Xi Jinping, presidente del partito comunista cinese. Parliamo di un affare istituzionale senza precedenti.
> Il comunicato ufficiale Fininvest cita l’Haixia Capital di Bo Lu, società di investimenti con sede a Fuzhou specializzata in autostrade e ferrovie ad alta velocità. I nomi chiave sono però quelli del fondo sovrano di Stato per lo sviluppo e per gli investimenti e la Sino-Europe Sports Investment Management Changxing, delegata a rappresentare almeno altri tre gruppi industriali e finanziari privati.
> Dietro il sorprendente mistero, mantenuto anche nel giorno della firma, gli ambienti economici cinesi suggeriscono la presenza di colossi come l’immobiliare Evergrande di Guizhou, proprietaria del plurivincente club guidato in passato da Marcello Lippi, il motore di ricerca Baidu di Robin Li e il gigante dei distillati tradizionali Kweichow Moutai.
> Pronto a partecipare all’operazione ci sarebbe anche Wang Jianlin, patron di Wanda, il miliardario più ricco della Cina, già azionista dell’Atletico Madrid. In sostanza dietro l'operazione si nasconderebbe lo Stato insieme alla crema della economia cinese, che su ordine del presidente Jinping è riuscita ad esportare il capitale necessario. Da Pechino sintetizzano che è stato proprio lui, il successore di Mao, a ordinare di conquistare il club dell'unico leader occidentale che da presidente del consiglio non gli ha mai fatto visita. E lo strumento scelto è il fondo di stato sovrano.
> ...



Ci andrei cauto, perché ho sentito dire che in caso di crisi globale in Cina dovranno vendere Bacca e De Sciglio per autofinanziare il partito


----------



## martinmilan (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Milan: secondo Repubblica (che inserisce la notizia a pagina 6, tra la cronaca economica e non sportiva...) afferma che la penale esiste ed è consistente: i 100M della caparra, infatti, qualora dovesse saltare tutto si trasformeranno in penale che rimarrà nelle casse Fininvest. Ma il vero scoop è nei retroscena: l'operazione è stata effettuata su input di Xi Jinping, presidente del partito comunista cinese. Parliamo di un affare istituzionale senza precedenti.
> Il comunicato ufficiale Fininvest cita l’Haixia Capital di Bo Lu, società di investimenti con sede a Fuzhou specializzata in autostrade e ferrovie ad alta velocità. I nomi chiave sono però quelli del fondo sovrano di Stato per lo sviluppo e per gli investimenti e la Sino-Europe Sports Investment Management Changxing, delegata a rappresentare almeno altri tre gruppi industriali e finanziari privati.
> Dietro il sorprendente mistero, mantenuto anche nel giorno della firma, gli ambienti economici cinesi suggeriscono la presenza di colossi come l’immobiliare Evergrande di Guizhou, proprietaria del plurivincente club guidato in passato da Marcello Lippi, il motore di ricerca Baidu di Robin Li e il gigante dei distillati tradizionali Kweichow Moutai.
> Pronto a partecipare all’operazione ci sarebbe anche Wang Jianlin, patron di Wanda, il miliardario più ricco della Cina, già azionista dell’Atletico Madrid. In sostanza dietro l'operazione si nasconderebbe lo Stato insieme alla crema della economia cinese, che su ordine del presidente Jinping è riuscita ad esportare il capitale necessario. Da Pechino sintetizzano che è stato proprio lui, il successore di Mao, a ordinare di conquistare il club dell'unico leader occidentale che da presidente del consiglio non gli ha mai fatto visita. E lo strumento scelto è il fondo di stato sovrano.
> ...



Mamma mia...E'talmente grossa la cosa che mi spaventa ed elettricizza allo stesso modo...non son più abituato a queste cose nel Milan..


----------



## Coripra (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Milan: secondo Repubblica (che inserisce la notizia a pagina 6, tra la cronaca economica e non sportiva...) afferma che la penale esiste ed è consistente: i 100M della caparra, infatti, qualora dovesse saltare tutto si trasformeranno in penale che rimarrà nelle casse Fininvest. Ma il vero scoop è nei retroscena: l'operazione è stata effettuata su input di Xi Jinping, presidente del partito comunista cinese. Parliamo di un affare istituzionale senza precedenti.
> Il comunicato ufficiale Fininvest cita l’Haixia Capital di Bo Lu, società di investimenti con sede a Fuzhou specializzata in autostrade e ferrovie ad alta velocità. I nomi chiave sono però quelli del fondo sovrano di Stato per lo sviluppo e per gli investimenti e la Sino-Europe Sports Investment Management Changxing, delegata a rappresentare almeno altri tre gruppi industriali e finanziari privati.
> Dietro il sorprendente mistero, mantenuto anche nel giorno della firma, gli ambienti economici cinesi suggeriscono la presenza di colossi come l’immobiliare Evergrande di Guizhou, proprietaria del plurivincente club guidato in passato da Marcello Lippi, il motore di ricerca Baidu di Robin Li e il gigante dei distillati tradizionali Kweichow Moutai.
> Pronto a partecipare all’operazione ci sarebbe anche Wang Jianlin, patron di Wanda, il miliardario più ricco della Cina, già azionista dell’Atletico Madrid. In sostanza dietro l'operazione si nasconderebbe lo Stato insieme alla crema della economia cinese, che su ordine del presidente Jinping è riuscita ad esportare il capitale necessario. Da Pechino sintetizzano che è stato proprio lui, il successore di Mao, a ordinare di conquistare il club dell'unico leader occidentale che da presidente del consiglio non gli ha mai fatto visita. E lo strumento scelto è il fondo di stato sovrano.
> ...



A conferma (ennesima?) che le prime "voci", che giravano già ad aprile erano vere... se sarà così è roba da cardiopalma (un termine desueto... come "desueto" del resto  )


----------



## malos (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Milan: secondo Repubblica (che inserisce la notizia a pagina 6, tra la cronaca economica e non sportiva...) afferma che la penale esiste ed è consistente: i 100M della caparra, infatti, qualora dovesse saltare tutto si trasformeranno in penale che rimarrà nelle casse Fininvest. Ma il vero scoop è nei retroscena: l'operazione è stata effettuata su input di Xi Jinping, presidente del partito comunista cinese. Parliamo di un affare istituzionale senza precedenti.
> Il comunicato ufficiale Fininvest cita l’Haixia Capital di Bo Lu, società di investimenti con sede a Fuzhou specializzata in autostrade e ferrovie ad alta velocità. I nomi chiave sono però quelli del fondo sovrano di Stato per lo sviluppo e per gli investimenti e la Sino-Europe Sports Investment Management Changxing, delegata a rappresentare almeno altri tre gruppi industriali e finanziari privati.
> Dietro il sorprendente mistero, mantenuto anche nel giorno della firma, gli ambienti economici cinesi suggeriscono la presenza di colossi come l’immobiliare Evergrande di Guizhou, proprietaria del plurivincente club guidato in passato da Marcello Lippi, il motore di ricerca Baidu di Robin Li e il gigante dei distillati tradizionali Kweichow Moutai.
> Pronto a partecipare all’operazione ci sarebbe anche Wang Jianlin, patron di Wanda, il miliardario più ricco della Cina, già azionista dell’Atletico Madrid. In sostanza dietro l'operazione si nasconderebbe lo Stato insieme alla crema della economia cinese, che su ordine del presidente Jinping è riuscita ad esportare il capitale necessario. Da Pechino sintetizzano che è stato proprio lui, il successore di Mao, a ordinare di conquistare il club dell'unico leader occidentale che da presidente del consiglio non gli ha mai fatto visita. E lo strumento scelto è il fondo di stato sovrano.
> ...



Vabbè non so che dire, se è vero è da infarto.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il comunicato di Fininvest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Si ritorna a fare il Milan. Direi la normalità.*


----------



## Coripra (6 Agosto 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Vabbè non so che dire, se è vero è da infarto.



ecco! Infarto, mica cardiopalma!!


----------



## malos (6 Agosto 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> ecco! Infarto, mica cardiopalma!!



E' uguale dai sempre un coccolone ci viene


----------



## Casnop (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Milan: secondo Repubblica (che inserisce la notizia a pagina 6, tra la cronaca economica e non sportiva...) afferma che la penale esiste ed è consistente: i 100M della caparra, infatti, qualora dovesse saltare tutto si trasformeranno in penale che rimarrà nelle casse Fininvest. Ma il vero scoop è nei retroscena: l'operazione è stata effettuata su input di Xi Jinping, presidente del partito comunista cinese. Parliamo di un affare istituzionale senza precedenti.
> Il comunicato ufficiale Fininvest cita l’Haixia Capital di Bo Lu, società di investimenti con sede a Fuzhou specializzata in autostrade e ferrovie ad alta velocità. I nomi chiave sono però quelli del fondo sovrano di Stato per lo sviluppo e per gli investimenti e la Sino-Europe Sports Investment Management Changxing, delegata a rappresentare almeno altri tre gruppi industriali e finanziari privati.
> Dietro il sorprendente mistero, mantenuto anche nel giorno della firma, gli ambienti economici cinesi suggeriscono la presenza di colossi come l’immobiliare Evergrande di Guizhou, proprietaria del plurivincente club guidato in passato da Marcello Lippi, il motore di ricerca Baidu di Robin Li e il gigante dei distillati tradizionali Kweichow Moutai.
> Pronto a partecipare all’operazione ci sarebbe anche Wang Jianlin, patron di Wanda, il miliardario più ricco della Cina, già azionista dell’Atletico Madrid. In sostanza dietro l'operazione si nasconderebbe lo Stato insieme alla crema della economia cinese, che su ordine del presidente Jinping è riuscita ad esportare il capitale necessario. Da Pechino sintetizzano che è stato proprio lui, il successore di Mao, a ordinare di conquistare il club dell'unico leader occidentale che da presidente del consiglio non gli ha mai fatto visita. E lo strumento scelto è il fondo di stato sovrano.
> ...


I nomi degli investitori privati non escono probabilmente perché sono quotati in Borsa e per il rispetto dovuto alla parte statale del consorzio, che, nella logica descritta da Repubblica, deve apparire come la protagonista assoluta della operazione. Doveri istituzionali che in Cina, Paese non libero, sono tutto. Comunque scenario davvero stupefacente, il Milan viene descritto come il primo club al mondo a controllo statale, roba che a malapena nel campionato nazionale nordcoreano si trova. Una cosa è sicura: Xi starebbe attraendo su di sé i riflettori del mondo, non può permettersi di fallire, che per un cinese è non vincere. Glielo auguriamo senza alcun interesse specifico.


----------



## beleno (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Milan: secondo Repubblica (che inserisce la notizia a pagina 6, tra la cronaca economica e non sportiva...) afferma che la penale esiste ed è consistente: i 100M della caparra, infatti, qualora dovesse saltare tutto si trasformeranno in penale che rimarrà nelle casse Fininvest. Ma il vero scoop è nei retroscena: l'operazione è stata effettuata su input di Xi Jinping, presidente del partito comunista cinese. Parliamo di un affare istituzionale senza precedenti.
> Il comunicato ufficiale Fininvest cita l’Haixia Capital di Bo Lu, società di investimenti con sede a Fuzhou specializzata in autostrade e ferrovie ad alta velocità. I nomi chiave sono però quelli del fondo sovrano di Stato per lo sviluppo e per gli investimenti e la Sino-Europe Sports Investment Management Changxing, delegata a rappresentare almeno altri tre gruppi industriali e finanziari privati.
> Dietro il sorprendente mistero, mantenuto anche nel giorno della firma, gli ambienti economici cinesi suggeriscono la presenza di colossi come l’immobiliare Evergrande di Guizhou, proprietaria del plurivincente club guidato in passato da Marcello Lippi, il motore di ricerca Baidu di Robin Li e il gigante dei distillati tradizionali Kweichow Moutai.
> Pronto a partecipare all’operazione ci sarebbe anche Wang Jianlin, patron di Wanda, il miliardario più ricco della Cina, già azionista dell’Atletico Madrid. In sostanza dietro l'operazione si nasconderebbe lo Stato insieme alla crema della economia cinese, che su ordine del presidente Jinping è riuscita ad esportare il capitale necessario. Da Pechino sintetizzano che è stato proprio lui, il successore di Mao, a ordinare di conquistare il club dell'unico leader occidentale che da presidente del consiglio non gli ha mai fatto visita. E lo strumento scelto è il fondo di stato sovrano.
> ...



Esticavoli 
Aspettiamo conferme e comunicati ufficiali, ma se fosse così sarebbe in pratica lo scenario più roseo tra quelli descritti negli ultimi mesi, con Baidu, Evergrande e Kweichow Moutai sotto la regia del governo cinese. In pratica mancherebbe solo Jack Ma, rispetto a quello che si "sognava".

Ah, la parte più interessante è la seguente: "Rispetto all'Inter, insomma, è un'altra galassia"


----------



## George Weah (6 Agosto 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> I nomi degli investitori privati non escono probabilmente perché sono quotati in Borsa e per il rispetto dovuto alla parte statale del consorzio, che, nella logica descritta da Repubblica, deve apparire come la protagonista assoluta della operazione. Doveri istituzionali che in Cina, Paese non libero, sono tutto. Comunque scenario davvero stupefacente, il Milan viene descritto come il primo club al mondo a controllo statale, roba che a malapena nel campionato nazionale nordcoreano si trova. Una cosa è sicura: Xi starebbe attraendo su di sé i riflettori del mondo, non può permettersi di fallire, che per un cinese è non vincere. Glielo auguriamo senza alcun interesse specifico.



Ahahah, assolutamente alcun interesse specifico. Secondo te, se la situazione societaria fosse proprio questa, a che profili di calciatori si potrebbe aspirare?


----------



## neversayconte (6 Agosto 2016)

Andrebbe bene pure la metà di quello che ha scritto La REpubblica stamattina.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Milan: secondo Repubblica (che inserisce la notizia a pagina 6, tra la cronaca economica e non sportiva...) afferma che la penale esiste ed è consistente: i 100M della caparra, infatti, qualora dovesse saltare tutto si trasformeranno in penale che rimarrà nelle casse Fininvest. Ma il vero scoop è nei retroscena: l'operazione è stata effettuata su input di Xi Jinping, presidente del partito comunista cinese. Parliamo di un affare istituzionale senza precedenti.
> Il comunicato ufficiale Fininvest cita l’Haixia Capital di Bo Lu, società di investimenti con sede a Fuzhou specializzata in autostrade e ferrovie ad alta velocità. I nomi chiave sono però quelli del fondo sovrano di Stato per lo sviluppo e per gli investimenti e la Sino-Europe Sports Investment Management Changxing, delegata a rappresentare almeno altri tre gruppi industriali e finanziari privati.
> Dietro il sorprendente mistero, mantenuto anche nel giorno della firma, gli ambienti economici cinesi suggeriscono la presenza di colossi come l’immobiliare Evergrande di Guizhou, proprietaria del plurivincente club guidato in passato da Marcello Lippi, il motore di ricerca Baidu di Robin Li e il gigante dei distillati tradizionali Kweichow Moutai.
> Pronto a partecipare all’operazione ci sarebbe anche Wang Jianlin, patron di Wanda, il miliardario più ricco della Cina, già azionista dell’Atletico Madrid. In sostanza dietro l'operazione si nasconderebbe lo Stato insieme alla crema della economia cinese, che su ordine del presidente Jinping è riuscita ad esportare il capitale necessario. Da Pechino sintetizzano che è stato proprio lui, il successore di Mao, a ordinare di conquistare il club dell'unico leader occidentale che da presidente del consiglio non gli ha mai fatto visita. E lo strumento scelto è il fondo di stato sovrano.
> ...



Perfetto. In questo mercato no, ma dai prossimi mi aspetto, come tutti, i campioni, poche storie.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Agosto 2016)

George Weah ha scritto:


> Ahahah, assolutamente alcun interesse specifico. Secondo te, se la situazione societaria fosse proprio questa, a che profili di calciatori si potrebbe aspirare?



Non illuderti...giaccherini è già andato al Napoli


----------



## Solo (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Milan: secondo Repubblica (che inserisce la notizia a pagina 6, tra la cronaca economica e non sportiva...) afferma che la penale esiste ed è consistente: i 100M della caparra, infatti, qualora dovesse saltare tutto si trasformeranno in penale che rimarrà nelle casse Fininvest. Ma il vero scoop è nei retroscena: l'operazione è stata effettuata su input di Xi Jinping, presidente del partito comunista cinese. Parliamo di un affare istituzionale senza precedenti.
> Il comunicato ufficiale Fininvest cita l’Haixia Capital di Bo Lu, società di investimenti con sede a Fuzhou specializzata in autostrade e ferrovie ad alta velocità. I nomi chiave sono però quelli del fondo sovrano di Stato per lo sviluppo e per gli investimenti e la Sino-Europe Sports Investment Management Changxing, delegata a rappresentare almeno altri tre gruppi industriali e finanziari privati.
> Dietro il sorprendente mistero, mantenuto anche nel giorno della firma, gli ambienti economici cinesi suggeriscono la presenza di colossi come l’immobiliare Evergrande di Guizhou, proprietaria del plurivincente club guidato in passato da Marcello Lippi, il motore di ricerca Baidu di Robin Li e il gigante dei distillati tradizionali Kweichow Moutai.
> Pronto a partecipare all’operazione ci sarebbe anche Wang Jianlin, patron di Wanda, il miliardario più ricco della Cina, già azionista dell’Atletico Madrid. In sostanza dietro l'operazione si nasconderebbe lo Stato insieme alla crema della economia cinese, che su ordine del presidente Jinping è riuscita ad esportare il capitale necessario. Da Pechino sintetizzano che è stato proprio lui, il successore di Mao, a ordinare di conquistare il club dell'unico leader occidentale che da presidente del consiglio non gli ha mai fatto visita. E lo strumento scelto è il fondo di stato sovrano.
> ...



Pazzesco. Fosse vero anche solo la metà di quello che hanno scritto sarebbe roba da orgasmo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Milan: secondo Repubblica (che inserisce la notizia a pagina 6, tra la cronaca economica e non sportiva...) afferma che la penale esiste ed è consistente: i 100M della caparra, infatti, qualora dovesse saltare tutto si trasformeranno in penale che rimarrà nelle casse Fininvest. Ma il vero scoop è nei retroscena: l'operazione è stata effettuata su input di Xi Jinping, presidente del partito comunista cinese. Parliamo di un affare istituzionale senza precedenti.
> Il comunicato ufficiale Fininvest cita l’Haixia Capital di Bo Lu, società di investimenti con sede a Fuzhou specializzata in autostrade e ferrovie ad alta velocità. I nomi chiave sono però quelli del fondo sovrano di Stato per lo sviluppo e per gli investimenti e la Sino-Europe Sports Investment Management Changxing, delegata a rappresentare almeno altri tre gruppi industriali e finanziari privati.
> Dietro il sorprendente mistero, mantenuto anche nel giorno della firma, gli ambienti economici cinesi suggeriscono la presenza di colossi come l’immobiliare Evergrande di Guizhou, proprietaria del plurivincente club guidato in passato da Marcello Lippi, il motore di ricerca Baidu di Robin Li e il gigante dei distillati tradizionali Kweichow Moutai.
> Pronto a partecipare all’operazione ci sarebbe anche Wang Jianlin, patron di Wanda, il miliardario più ricco della Cina, già azionista dell’Atletico Madrid. In sostanza dietro l'operazione si nasconderebbe lo Stato insieme alla crema della economia cinese, che su ordine del presidente Jinping è riuscita ad esportare il capitale necessario. Da Pechino sintetizzano che è stato proprio lui, il successore di Mao, a ordinare di conquistare il club dell'unico leader occidentale che da presidente del consiglio non gli ha mai fatto visita. E lo strumento scelto è il fondo di stato sovrano.
> ...



Madonna , se tutto fosse vero saremmo una potenza economica e non calcistica .


----------



## George Weah (6 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non illuderti...giaccherini è già andato al Napoli



Ahahah peccato, sarebbe comunque meglio di quelli che abbiamo adesso. 
Se la notizia fosse vera al 100%, andrebbe oltre ogni più rosea aspettativa, io comunque mi aspetto qualcosa di buono anche da questo mercato sinceramente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Milan: secondo Repubblica (che inserisce la notizia a pagina 6, tra la cronaca economica e non sportiva...) afferma che la penale esiste ed è consistente: i 100M della caparra, infatti, qualora dovesse saltare tutto si trasformeranno in penale che rimarrà nelle casse Fininvest. Ma il vero scoop è nei retroscena: l'operazione è stata effettuata su input di Xi Jinping, presidente del partito comunista cinese. Parliamo di un affare istituzionale senza precedenti.
> Il comunicato ufficiale Fininvest cita l’Haixia Capital di Bo Lu, società di investimenti con sede a Fuzhou specializzata in autostrade e ferrovie ad alta velocità. I nomi chiave sono però quelli del fondo sovrano di Stato per lo sviluppo e per gli investimenti e la Sino-Europe Sports Investment Management Changxing, delegata a rappresentare almeno altri tre gruppi industriali e finanziari privati.
> Dietro il sorprendente mistero, mantenuto anche nel giorno della firma, gli ambienti economici cinesi suggeriscono la presenza di colossi come l’immobiliare Evergrande di Guizhou, proprietaria del plurivincente club guidato in passato da Marcello Lippi, il motore di ricerca Baidu di Robin Li e il gigante dei distillati tradizionali Kweichow Moutai.
> Pronto a partecipare all’operazione ci sarebbe anche Wang Jianlin, patron di Wanda, il miliardario più ricco della Cina, già azionista dell’Atletico Madrid. In sostanza dietro l'operazione si nasconderebbe lo Stato insieme alla crema della economia cinese, che su ordine del presidente Jinping è riuscita ad esportare il capitale necessario. Da Pechino sintetizzano che è stato proprio lui, il successore di Mao, a ordinare di conquistare il club dell'unico leader occidentale che da presidente del consiglio non gli ha mai fatto visita. E lo strumento scelto è il fondo di stato sovrano.
> ...



Fosse vero probabilmente saremmo la squadra più potente sulla terra, roba da mettere gli sceicchi del City o PSG a lavare i gabinetti di Milanello.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Madonna , se tutto fosse vero saremmo una potenza economica e non calcistica .



Oltretutto è una roba 'troppo avanti' da comprendere per molti........
Talmente complicata che ancora preferiscono pensare che i cinesi non esistono hahhahahahahhahah


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Agosto 2016)

Tutto molto bello, ma ora servono i primi fatti


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Agosto 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oltretutto è una roba 'troppo avanti' da comprendere per molti........
> Talmente complicata che ancora preferiscono pensare che i cinesi non esistono hahhahahahahhahah



No ma a parte gli scherzi è la prima volta nella storia che uno stato acquista una società di calcio e sono pure i più ricchi . Speriamo solo che vogliano investire ( e non vedo perché non dovrebbero farlo )


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma a parte gli scherzi è la prima volta nella storia che uno stato acquista una società di calcio e sono pure i più ricchi . Speriamo solo che vogliano investire ( e non vedo perché non dovrebbero farlo )



Si è la prima volta che accade. Berlusconi ha visto 'avanti', come faceva i primi anni. Se c'è un settore nel quale i cinesi hanno da imparare è il calcio. Gestendo il milan possono bruciare le tappe. Ovviamente si affideranno a professionisti del mondo occidentale in quanto alla gestione sportiva. 
Il mondiale del 2030 non è cosi lontano e vogliono arrivarci preparati. Il milan sarà il club della cina. 
Ma del resto mi ricordo già tantissimi anni fa quando in cina impazzivano tutti per il milan.....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Agosto 2016)

Prima di segarci dovremo vedere come andranno i primi mercati, direi fino a Settembre 2017 non ci renderemo bene conto di quale sarà l'andazzo. Però certo, a livello di mentalità di acquisizione di un club è una svolta


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma a parte gli scherzi è la prima volta nella storia che uno stato acquista una società di calcio e sono pure i più ricchi . Speriamo solo che vogliano investire ( e non vedo perché non dovrebbero farlo )



Non avere dubbi sugli investimenti : il primo in tal senso a capire cosa sarebbe diventato il calcio fu bernabeu, lo storico presidente del real, colui che per primo pensò a un torneo europeo , l'attuale champions league. Il presidente delle merengues aveva capito prima d'altri che un club che vince attira i campioni e cosi genera profitti.... 
La strada è questa...


----------



## Dapone (6 Agosto 2016)

Forse tra un po', tra milanisti torneremo a parlare di calcio, di mercato e di trofei. Sono felice.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Prima di segarci dovremo vedere come andranno i primi mercati, direi fino a Settembre 2017 non ci renderemo bene conto di quale sarà l'andazzo. Però certo, a livello di mentalità di acquisizione di un club è una svolta



La crescita commerciale va per forza di cose di pari passo con la crescita sportiva. E con gli scarponi in squadra non si vince.
Montolivo docet, non ha mai vinto una mazza.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Milan: secondo Repubblica (che inserisce la notizia a pagina 6, tra la cronaca economica e non sportiva...) afferma che la penale esiste ed è consistente: i 100M della caparra, infatti, qualora dovesse saltare tutto si trasformeranno in penale che rimarrà nelle casse Fininvest. Ma il vero scoop è nei retroscena: l'operazione è stata effettuata su input di Xi Jinping, presidente del partito comunista cinese. Parliamo di un affare istituzionale senza precedenti.
> Il comunicato ufficiale Fininvest cita l’Haixia Capital di Bo Lu, società di investimenti con sede a Fuzhou specializzata in autostrade e ferrovie ad alta velocità. I nomi chiave sono però quelli del fondo sovrano di Stato per lo sviluppo e per gli investimenti e la Sino-Europe Sports Investment Management Changxing, delegata a rappresentare almeno altri tre gruppi industriali e finanziari privati.
> Dietro il sorprendente mistero, mantenuto anche nel giorno della firma, gli ambienti economici cinesi suggeriscono la presenza di colossi come l’immobiliare Evergrande di Guizhou, proprietaria del plurivincente club guidato in passato da Marcello Lippi, il motore di ricerca Baidu di Robin Li e il gigante dei distillati tradizionali Kweichow Moutai.
> Pronto a partecipare all’operazione ci sarebbe anche Wang Jianlin, patron di Wanda, il miliardario più ricco della Cina, già azionista dell’Atletico Madrid. In sostanza dietro l'operazione si nasconderebbe lo Stato insieme alla crema della economia cinese, che su ordine del presidente Jinping è riuscita ad esportare il capitale necessario. Da Pechino sintetizzano che è stato proprio lui, il successore di Mao, a ordinare di conquistare il club dell'unico leader occidentale che da presidente del consiglio non gli ha mai fatto visita. E lo strumento scelto è il fondo di stato sovrano.
> ...



Capisco che non è sempre bello sentire qualcuno che canta fuori dal coro, però...

Se tutto quello che viene descritto andrà in porto sarà un capolavoro del più grande Presidente del Milan.

Potete dire quello che volete, ma su questo non ci piove.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Agosto 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Capisco che non è sempre bello sentire qualcuno che canta fuori dal coro, però...
> 
> Se tutto quello che viene descritto andrà in porto sarà un capolavoro del più grande Presidente del Milan.
> 
> Potete dire quello che volete, ma su questo non ci piove.




Nonostante lo odi profondamente se veramente andrà così mi toglierò il cappello . Probabilmente avrebbe dipinto la sua Gioconda come lascito al Milan . Vedremo .


----------



## neversayconte (6 Agosto 2016)

Il peso politico indiscusso (in politica estera) dell'ex premier ha concentrato questo fondo cinese a maggioranza statale. 
Anche se non mi spiego come mai han scelto proprio il club del premier meno vicino al mondo (insieme al repubblicano trump) al comunismo e alla sua pratica.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Agosto 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Il peso politico indiscusso (in politica estera) dell'ex premier ha concentrato questo fondo cinese a maggioranza statale.
> Anche se non mi spiego come mai han scelto proprio il club del premier meno vicino al mondo (insieme al repubblicano trump) al comunismo e alla sua pratica.



berlusconi è il politico più vicino al finto comunismo cinese


----------



## naliM77 (6 Agosto 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Il peso politico indiscusso (in politica estera) dell'ex premier ha concentrato questo fondo cinese a maggioranza statale.
> Anche se non mi spiego come mai han scelto proprio il club del premier meno vicino al mondo (insieme al repubblicano trump) al comunismo e alla sua pratica.



Perchè Trump non ha una squadra di calcio ahauhuhauhauhauh

Battute a parte, se non erro, il Milan era l'unico dei top-five club mondiali in vendita (Barça, Real, UTD e Bayer non erano mica in vendita).


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Agosto 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Capisco che non è sempre bello sentire qualcuno che canta fuori dal coro, però...
> 
> Se tutto quello che viene descritto andrà in porto sarà un capolavoro del più grande Presidente del Milan.
> 
> Potete dire quello che volete, ma su questo non ci piove.



Quoto. Dopo 20 anni di caviale, 5 di pasta in bianco e 4 di guano, già il bilancio è nettamente positivo di suo. Se poi veramente le prospettive sono queste c'è da ringraziarlo e basta.


----------



## Love (6 Agosto 2016)

tuttosport continua con la sua guerra...ma chi se ne ... se è vero che dietro a tutto questo c'è il governo cinese hanno tutti paura e reagiscono cosi...attaccandoci...


----------



## Edric (6 Agosto 2016)

Love ha scritto:


> tuttosport continua con la sua guerra...ma chi se ne ... se è vero che dietro a tutto questo c'è il governo cinese hanno tutti paura e reagiscono cosi...attaccandoci...


----------



## VonVittel (6 Agosto 2016)

Love ha scritto:


> tuttosport continua con la sua guerra...ma chi se ne ... se è vero che dietro a tutto questo c'è il governo cinese hanno tutti paura e reagiscono cosi...attaccandoci...



I loro attacchi prima della firma del preliminare per me erano assolutamente giustificati. Qualcuno doveva pur mettere in evidenza la situazione di stallo che si era creata, anche un giornale che ha la valenza della carta igienica usata.

Ora come ora, però, con la firma del preliminare, non sono per nulla legittimati nel preseguire quest'opera di denigrazione nei confronti del Milan. Dimostrano solo di essere invidiosi.


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Milan: secondo Repubblica (che inserisce la notizia a pagina 6, tra la cronaca economica e non sportiva...) afferma che la penale esiste ed è consistente: i 100M della caparra, infatti, qualora dovesse saltare tutto si trasformeranno in penale che rimarrà nelle casse Fininvest. Ma il vero scoop è nei retroscena: l'operazione è stata effettuata su input di Xi Jinping, presidente del partito comunista cinese. Parliamo di un affare istituzionale senza precedenti.
> Il comunicato ufficiale Fininvest cita l’Haixia Capital di Bo Lu, società di investimenti con sede a Fuzhou specializzata in autostrade e ferrovie ad alta velocità. I nomi chiave sono però quelli del fondo sovrano di Stato per lo sviluppo e per gli investimenti e la Sino-Europe Sports Investment Management Changxing, delegata a rappresentare almeno altri tre gruppi industriali e finanziari privati.
> Dietro il sorprendente mistero, mantenuto anche nel giorno della firma, gli ambienti economici cinesi suggeriscono la presenza di colossi come l’immobiliare Evergrande di Guizhou, proprietaria del plurivincente club guidato in passato da Marcello Lippi, il motore di ricerca Baidu di Robin Li e il gigante dei distillati tradizionali Kweichow Moutai.
> Pronto a partecipare all’operazione ci sarebbe anche Wang Jianlin, patron di Wanda, il miliardario più ricco della Cina, già azionista dell’Atletico Madrid. In sostanza dietro l'operazione si nasconderebbe lo Stato insieme alla crema della economia cinese, che su ordine del presidente Jinping è riuscita ad esportare il capitale necessario. Da Pechino sintetizzano che è stato proprio lui, il successore di Mao, a ordinare di conquistare il club dell'unico leader occidentale che da presidente del consiglio non gli ha mai fatto visita. E lo strumento scelto è il fondo di stato sovrano.
> ...



Pelle d'oca


----------



## sballotello (6 Agosto 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Capisco che non è sempre bello sentire qualcuno che canta fuori dal coro, però...
> 
> Se tutto quello che viene descritto andrà in porto sarà un capolavoro del più grande Presidente del Milan.
> 
> Potete dire quello che volete, ma su questo non ci piove.



tieni anche presente che in pochi potevano permettersi di comprare il Milan, non lo ha fatto per farci un favore, altrimenti avrebbe venduto nel 2006, quando dopo Calciopoli ha deciso di smettere di metter soldi in un campionato truffa.


----------



## danjr (6 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma a parte gli scherzi è la prima volta nella storia che uno stato acquista una società di calcio e sono pure i più ricchi . Speriamo solo che vogliano investire ( e non vedo perché non dovrebbero farlo )


In un certo senso siamo stati il club del primo ministro italiano per anni (che a detta di molti era un vero e proprio capo di stato), ora cadiamo sotto l'influenza del primo ministro cinese...


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (6 Agosto 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> I nomi degli investitori privati non escono probabilmente perché sono quotati in Borsa e per il rispetto dovuto alla parte statale del consorzio, che, nella logica descritta da Repubblica, deve apparire come la protagonista assoluta della operazione. Doveri istituzionali che in Cina, Paese non libero, sono tutto. Comunque scenario davvero stupefacente, il Milan viene descritto come il primo club al mondo a controllo statale, roba che a malapena nel campionato nazionale nordcoreano si trova. Una cosa è sicura: Xi starebbe attraendo su di sé i riflettori del mondo, non può permettersi di fallire, che per un cinese è non vincere. Glielo auguriamo senza alcun interesse specifico.



Ti dimentichi dello Steaua Bucarest dei bei tempi


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Agosto 2016)

Mamma mia la repubblica che bombe atomiche ha tirato stamani 

Godo di brutto..altro che Suning


----------



## sballotello (6 Agosto 2016)

il gobbo di ruiu che dice? si è mosso stamani il titolo mediaset?


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (6 Agosto 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Capisco che non è sempre bello sentire qualcuno che canta fuori dal coro, però...
> 
> Se tutto quello che viene descritto andrà in porto sarà un capolavoro del più grande Presidente del Milan.
> 
> Potete dire quello che volete, ma su questo non ci piove.



Ma per favore, ci avrebbe venduto a chiunque, vedi Bee


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Agosto 2016)

Ieri sera hanno fatto una specie di speciale (al Tg5) dell'era berlusconi...vi giuro avevo gli occhi lucidi....quanti ricordi


----------



## Djici (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Milan: secondo Repubblica (che inserisce la notizia a pagina 6, tra la cronaca economica e non sportiva...) afferma che la penale esiste ed è consistente: i 100M della caparra, infatti, qualora dovesse saltare tutto si trasformeranno in penale che rimarrà nelle casse Fininvest. Ma il vero scoop è nei retroscena: l'operazione è stata effettuata su input di Xi Jinping, presidente del partito comunista cinese. Parliamo di un affare istituzionale senza precedenti.
> Il comunicato ufficiale Fininvest cita l’Haixia Capital di Bo Lu, società di investimenti con sede a Fuzhou specializzata in autostrade e ferrovie ad alta velocità. I nomi chiave sono però quelli del fondo sovrano di Stato per lo sviluppo e per gli investimenti e la Sino-Europe Sports Investment Management Changxing, delegata a rappresentare almeno altri tre gruppi industriali e finanziari privati.
> Dietro il sorprendente mistero, mantenuto anche nel giorno della firma, gli ambienti economici cinesi suggeriscono la presenza di colossi come l’immobiliare Evergrande di Guizhou, proprietaria del plurivincente club guidato in passato da Marcello Lippi, il motore di ricerca Baidu di Robin Li e il gigante dei distillati tradizionali Kweichow Moutai.
> Pronto a partecipare all’operazione ci sarebbe anche Wang Jianlin, patron di Wanda, il miliardario più ricco della Cina, già azionista dell’Atletico Madrid. In sostanza dietro l'operazione si nasconderebbe lo Stato insieme alla crema della economia cinese, che su ordine del presidente Jinping è riuscita ad esportare il capitale necessario. Da Pechino sintetizzano che è stato proprio lui, il successore di Mao, a ordinare di conquistare il club dell'unico leader occidentale che da presidente del consiglio non gli ha mai fatto visita. E lo strumento scelto è il fondo di stato sovrano.
> ...



O santo dio    neanche Adriana Lima riuscirebbe a farmi venire tanto


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Agosto 2016)

Stamattina Tuttosport sta rosicando da matti eh


----------



## wfiesso (6 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ieri sera hanno fatto una specie di speciale (al Tg5) dell'era berlusconi...vi giuro avevo gli occhi lucidi....quanti ricordi



pe rquanto negli ultimi anni abbiamo odiato B e G è innegabile che hanno fatto la storia del calcio mondiale, è impossibile non avere una stretta al cuore a rivedere certe immagini.... 

ora però spero davvero di cuore che possiamo smettere di essere commercialisti, avvocati, economisti, magistrati, politici, finanzieri e giornalisti, spero che da oggi possiamo tornare ad essere tifosi, tifosi che esultano ad un gol, che sono "ignoranti" quando si parla di soldi, cifre o clausole, che attendono di vedere il nuovo acquisto all'opera, indipendentemente da quanto esso sia sconosciuto... tornare a tifare il Milan, dal più grande campione in rosa (se ne arriveranno) all'ultimo ragazzino della primavera...


----------



## wfiesso (6 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Stamattina Tuttosport sta rosicando da matti eh



e la gazzetta no eh?


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Agosto 2016)

Guardate Sky Hahahah quasi tralascia la cessione per parlare di mercato e come Zaza e Sosa siano in arrivo ... Madonna quando dovranno rosicare da qui a 10 anni . E io sarò lì con il c in mano a godere .


----------



## Edric (6 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guardate Sky Hahahah quasi tralascia la cessione per parlare di mercato e come Zaza e Sosa siano in arrivo ... Madonna quando dovranno rosicare da qui a 10 anni . E io sarò lì con il c in mano a godere .



Il bollettino meteo ultimamente riporta "cieli coperti da nubi più nere che bianche"


----------



## wfiesso (6 Agosto 2016)

sono euforico oltre i limiti, ma ancora non riesco a rendermi conto fino in fondo di cosa sta succedendo, non mi pare vero, se sto sognando lasciatemi proseguire


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Agosto 2016)

Su sky stanno facendo uno speciale sul 5 scudetto Juve...ahahahah....siamo davanti alla storia e a malapena ne parlano


----------



## wfiesso (6 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Prima di segarci dovremo vedere come andranno i primi mercati, direi fino a Settembre 2017 non ci renderemo bene conto di quale sarà l'andazzo. Però certo, a livello di mentalità di acquisizione di un club è una svolta



tutto perfetto, ma se guardiamo il potenziale a disposizione è una roba mai vista prima, *sulla carta* entro 3 anni possiamo benissimo asfaltare Barca e Real senza troppi problemi.... figuriamoci la Juve....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> sono euforico oltre i limiti, ma ancora non riesco a rendermi conto fino in fondo di cosa sta succedendo, non mi pare vero, se sto sognando lasciatemi proseguire



Io me ne renderò conto ai primi grossi colpi....quindi inverno-estate prossima


----------



## wfiesso (6 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io me ne renderò conto ai primi grossi colpi....quindi inverno-estate prossima



più o meno quando mi passerà la sbronza che ho preso ieri sera


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Milan: secondo Repubblica (che inserisce la notizia a pagina 6, tra la cronaca economica e non sportiva...) afferma che la penale esiste ed è consistente: i 100M della caparra, infatti, qualora dovesse saltare tutto si trasformeranno in penale che rimarrà nelle casse Fininvest. Ma il vero scoop è nei retroscena: l'operazione è stata effettuata su input di Xi Jinping, presidente del partito comunista cinese. Parliamo di un affare istituzionale senza precedenti.
> Il comunicato ufficiale Fininvest cita l’Haixia Capital di Bo Lu, società di investimenti con sede a Fuzhou specializzata in autostrade e ferrovie ad alta velocità. I nomi chiave sono però quelli del fondo sovrano di Stato per lo sviluppo e per gli investimenti e la Sino-Europe Sports Investment Management Changxing, delegata a rappresentare almeno altri tre gruppi industriali e finanziari privati.
> Dietro il sorprendente mistero, mantenuto anche nel giorno della firma, gli ambienti economici cinesi suggeriscono la presenza di colossi come l’immobiliare Evergrande di Guizhou, proprietaria del plurivincente club guidato in passato da Marcello Lippi, il motore di ricerca Baidu di Robin Li e il gigante dei distillati tradizionali Kweichow Moutai.
> Pronto a partecipare all’operazione ci sarebbe anche Wang Jianlin, patron di Wanda, il miliardario più ricco della Cina, già azionista dell’Atletico Madrid. In sostanza dietro l'operazione si nasconderebbe lo Stato insieme alla crema della economia cinese, che su ordine del presidente Jinping è riuscita ad esportare il capitale necessario. Da Pechino sintetizzano che è stato proprio lui, il successore di Mao, a ordinare di conquistare il club dell'unico leader occidentale che da presidente del consiglio non gli ha mai fatto visita. E lo strumento scelto è il fondo di stato sovrano.
> ...




Quotate


----------



## Edric (6 Agosto 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Capisco che non è sempre bello sentire qualcuno che canta fuori dal coro, però...
> 
> Se tutto quello che viene descritto andrà in porto sarà un capolavoro del più grande Presidente del Milan.
> 
> Potete dire quello che volete, ma su questo non ci piove.



Credo anche io in effetti. Sarà ovviamente la storia a giudicare ma, prendendo a prestite il termine usato da Lollo, questa operazione potrebbe essere veramente la sua Gioconda ed il modo migliore per chiudere un capitolo ed aprirne uno completamente nuovo.


----------



## Tobi (6 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quotate



Benissimo, sono proprio curioso di conoscere gli uomini che inseriranno in Società


----------



## danjr (6 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ieri sera hanno fatto una specie di speciale (al Tg5) dell'era berlusconi...vi giuro avevo gli occhi lucidi....quanti ricordi



5 Champions... Viste tutte sin da bambino: GRAZIE! Gli juventini non sapranno mai cosa significhi tutto ciò. Con i cinesi non vinceremo mai così tanto, nemmeno se resuscitassero mao, nemmeno se ci comprasse bill gates, però era necessario il cambiamento. Grazie Silvio, forza Cina e forza Milan


----------



## sabato (6 Agosto 2016)

Tutto perfetto.

Unica cosa che non capisco e che è il NODO di tutta la faccenda,
sono le penali.

Leggo di 100 milioni da parte dei Cinesi come caparra/penale,
e questo mi va più che bene.
Ma non leggo penali per Fininvest(e non mi piace).

Ho capito male io?


----------



## el_gaucho (6 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guardate Sky Hahahah quasi tralascia la cessione per parlare di mercato e come Zaza e Sosa siano in arrivo ... Madonna quando dovranno rosicare da qui a 10 anni . E io sarò lì con il c in mano a godere .



Quando ritorneremo a vincere, ci toglieremo tanti sassolini dalle scarpe e ci ricorderemo di questa gentaglia invidiosa e prezzolata che ci ha buttato fango addosso


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Agosto 2016)

sabato ha scritto:


> Tutto perfetto.
> 
> Unica cosa che non capisco e che è il NODO di tutta la faccenda,
> sono le penali.
> ...



Ci saranno senz'altro anche penali per Fininvest se risulterà inadempiente, presumibilmente quei soldi sarà costretta a renderli indietro, oppure si saranno accordati in altro modo. In questi casi le penali esistono sempre da ambo le parti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Agosto 2016)

Difficile giudicare serenamente Berlusconi,

occorre prima di tutto estrapolare il presidente del Milan e bruciare tutto il resto,

Come presidente ci ha regalato 25 anni di vittorie ma soprattutto una grande storia di sport, con una società modello e tanti giocatori che ci sono entrati nel cuore prima di tutto come uomini, mi riferisco anche a situazioni chiuse non benissimo come Sheva,kaka, Pirlo e Leonardo, che restano comunque grandi uomini.

Poi di colpo l'assurdo, avrei accettato un ridimensionamento ma pervaso comunque di passione e programmazione, che del resto molto probabilmente ci avrebbe permesso comunque di continuare a vincere.

Ma Silvio incredibilmente ha cominciato a sputare addosso a se stesso e alla storia del Milan, con situazioni imbarazzanti e deliranti oltre a imbottirci di personaggi palesemente incompetenti e giocatori notoriamente umanamente e intellettualmente deprecabili (defecabili), nel totale disprezzo della leggenda del Milan che lui stesso aveva ampiamente contribuito a rimpolpare.

Pertanto le sue vittorie nulla le può cancellare, ma discorso diverso è per la riconoscenza e il rispetto, men che meno per l'amore che una figura presidenziale come la sua avrebbe dovuto ispirare.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (6 Agosto 2016)

sabato ha scritto:


> Tutto perfetto.
> 
> Unica cosa che non capisco e che è il NODO di tutta la faccenda,
> sono le penali.
> ...



Forse no
Ovviamente Fininvest ha inserito nel comunicato solo le parti che le interessava far sapere...non penso che i Cinesi non si siano cautelati a loro volta


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Agosto 2016)

sabato ha scritto:


> Tutto perfetto.
> 
> Unica cosa che non capisco e che è il NODO di tutta la faccenda,
> sono le penali.
> ...



Le penali sono sempre unilaterali da che mondo e mondo .


----------



## danjr (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ci saranno senz'altro anche penali per Fininvest se risulterà inadempiente, presumibilmente quei soldi sarà costretta a renderli indietro, oppure si saranno accordati in altro modo. In questi casi le penali esistono sempre da ambo le parti.



Forse la penale di fininvest è tenersi il Milan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In questi casi le penali esistono sempre da ambo le parti.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Le penali sono sempre unilaterali da che mondo e mondo .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Le parti concordano sempre che il soggetto inadempiente versi o trattenga una determinata cifra, in questo caso pare di 100M corrispondente alla caparra. 
Il contratto è stato stipulato da due soggetti, vi pare che se la trattativa salta per colpa di uno solo di loro ci sia una penale, e se invece salta per colpa dell'altro non ci sia nulla?


----------



## wfiesso (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Le parti concordano sempre che il soggetto inadempiente versi o trattenga una determinata cifra, in questo caso pare di 100M corrispondente alla caparra.
> Il contratto è stato stipulato da due soggetti, vi pare che se la trattativa salta per colpa di uno solo di loro ci sia una penale, e se invece salta per colpa dell'altro non ci sia nulla?



tra l'altro conoscendo B, dubito che i cinesi siano così fessi da non pararsi il popò


----------



## Therealsalva (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Le parti concordano sempre che il soggetto inadempiente versi o trattenga una determinata cifra, in questo caso pare di 100M corrispondente alla caparra.
> Il contratto è stato stipulato da due soggetti, vi pare che se la trattativa salta per colpa di uno solo di loro ci sia una penale, e se invece salta per colpa dell'altro non ci sia nulla?



Solitamente una "tutela classica" alternativa all'esecuzione forzata del contratto è il pagamento del doppio della caparra alla parte che l'ha versata, qualora chi l'ha ricevuta fosse inadempiente


----------



## __king george__ (6 Agosto 2016)

anche perchè dopo aver scritto UFFICIALMENTE nel comunicato che questi sono grandi investitori che ci faranno competere con i top mondiali e bla bla,,,,aver scritto dei 350 mil ecc voglio vedere come farebbe Silvio a presentarsi dicendo "resto io e vai con l'ital milan.....attaccareeee"


----------



## osvaldobusatti (6 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Le penali sono sempre unilaterali da che mondo e mondo .



Da che mondo è mondo se la parte che riceve la caparra non rispetta il contratto, dovrà rendere la caparra raddoppiandola.
Quindi è ovvio che non la versi, dovendo il venditore ricevere i soldi, ma l'impegno rimane.
A questo punto la caparra potrebbe benissimo essere usata per il mercato, purchè venga rispettato l'impegno a vendere alle condizioni previste dal contratto, cioè senza alterare i dati di bilancio approvati dall'acquirente. Certo è che Galliani potrebbe andare fuori di testa e combinare uno dei suoi affari truffaldini, ma ci si augura che gli abbiano, quanto meno, tagliato le unghie. E spero anche qualcos'altro...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Ma per favore, ci avrebbe venduto a chiunque, vedi Bee



Avesse venduto a Bee avresti ragione tu.
MA QUELLO CHE CONTA SONO I FATTI...


----------



## Fedeshi (6 Agosto 2016)

I controlli di FIGC ed Anti-trust sono tra preliminare e Closing o dopo quest'ultimo?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Agosto 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> I controlli di FIGC ed Anti-trust sono tra preliminare e Closing o dopo quest'ultimo?


Tra preliminare e closing per quel poco che ne so.. Devono "controllare" i soldi che transitano dalla Cina in Europa.. Quindi ante-closing


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Agosto 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Solitamente una "tutela classica" alternativa all'esecuzione forzata del contratto è il pagamento del doppio della caparra alla parte che l'ha versata, qualora chi l'ha ricevuta fosse inadempiente





osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Da che mondo è mondo se la parte che riceve la caparra non rispetta il contratto, dovrà rendere la caparra raddoppiandola.
> Quindi è ovvio che non la versi, dovendo il venditore ricevere i soldi, ma l'impegno rimane.
> A questo punto la caparra potrebbe benissimo essere usata per il mercato, purchè venga rispettato l'impegno a vendere alle condizioni previste dal contratto, cioè senza alterare i dati di bilancio approvati dall'acquirente. Certo è che Galliani potrebbe andare fuori di testa e combinare uno dei suoi affari truffaldini, ma ci si augura che gli abbiano, quanto meno, tagliato le unghie. E spero anche qualcos'altro...







Fedeshi ha scritto:


> I controlli di FIGC ed Anti-trust sono tra preliminare e Closing o dopo quest'ultimo?



Tra preliminare e closing


----------



## TheZio (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Milan: secondo Repubblica (che inserisce la notizia a pagina 6, tra la cronaca economica e non sportiva...) afferma che la penale esiste ed è consistente: i 100M della caparra, infatti, qualora dovesse saltare tutto si trasformeranno in penale che rimarrà nelle casse Fininvest. Ma il vero scoop è nei retroscena: l'operazione è stata effettuata su input di Xi Jinping, presidente del partito comunista cinese. Parliamo di un affare istituzionale senza precedenti.
> Il comunicato ufficiale Fininvest cita l’Haixia Capital di Bo Lu, società di investimenti con sede a Fuzhou specializzata in autostrade e ferrovie ad alta velocità. I nomi chiave sono però quelli del fondo sovrano di Stato per lo sviluppo e per gli investimenti e la Sino-Europe Sports Investment Management Changxing, delegata a rappresentare almeno altri tre gruppi industriali e finanziari privati.
> Dietro il sorprendente mistero, mantenuto anche nel giorno della firma, gli ambienti economici cinesi suggeriscono la presenza di colossi come l’immobiliare Evergrande di Guizhou, proprietaria del plurivincente club guidato in passato da Marcello Lippi, il motore di ricerca Baidu di Robin Li e il gigante dei distillati tradizionali Kweichow Moutai.
> Pronto a partecipare all’operazione ci sarebbe anche Wang Jianlin, patron di Wanda, il miliardario più ricco della Cina, già azionista dell’Atletico Madrid. In sostanza dietro l'operazione si nasconderebbe lo Stato insieme alla crema della economia cinese, che su ordine del presidente Jinping è riuscita ad esportare il capitale necessario. Da Pechino sintetizzano che è stato proprio lui, il successore di Mao, a ordinare di conquistare il club dell'unico leader occidentale che da presidente del consiglio non gli ha mai fatto visita. E lo strumento scelto è il fondo di stato sovrano.
> ...



Mi ricordo di qualcuno che diceva che in Cina le grandi aziende non si potevano mettere assieme perchè volevano visibilità, ed una grande società che acquista vuole mettersi in prima fila senza sottostare a nessuno, se addirittura meno potente sarebbe stato perfino scandaloso..
Bene l'unica cosa più grande di Baidu, Evergrande, Moutai, è lo Stato Cinese.. E dietro a Xi abbiamo questi colossi...
Godete milanisti godete!


----------



## Tobi (6 Agosto 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo di qualcuno che diceva che in Cina le grandi aziende non si potevano mettere assieme perchè volevano visibilità, ed una grande società che acquista vuole mettersi in prima fila senza sottostare a nessuno, se addirittura meno potente sarebbe stato perfino scandaloso..
> Bene l'unica cosa più grande di Baidu, Evergrande, Moutai, è lo Stato Cinese.. E dietro a Xi abbiamo questi colossi...
> Godete milanisti godete!



se questi colossi si confermassero propensi ad investire ma in maniera intelligente... saremmo qualcosa di assurdo al solo pensiero


----------



## koti (6 Agosto 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> anche perchè dopo aver scritto UFFICIALMENTE nel comunicato che questi sono grandi investitori che ci faranno competere con i top mondiali e bla bla,,,,aver scritto dei 350 mil ecc voglio vedere come farebbe Silvio a presentarsi dicendo "resto io e vai con l'ital milan.....attaccareeee"


Ma poi Fininvest del Milan se ne vuole sbarazzare assolutamente, non vogliono spenderci manco più 1 euro, figuariamoci se fanno saltare tutto  (dopo la vicenda premium poi è ancora più impossibile)

La trattativa salta solo se i cinesi si tirano indietro


----------



## Casnop (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Ti dimentichi dello Steaua Bucarest dei bei tempi


Certo, ma nella Romania di Ceaucescu, non nella capitalista Italia del Ventunesimo Secolo. Ma è la Cina della Terza Via, quella del comunismo applicato al capitalismo d'impresa. Deng Xiao Ping serve il poker.


----------



## ps18ps (6 Agosto 2016)

ma il comunicato che doveva venire dalla cina? si sa qualcosa?


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Non sono in errore mi spiego:
> 
> Forchielli dice che l'affare rischia di saltare perché il governo non è detto che darà l'autorizzazione e che il fondo statale Haixia non ha nulla a che vedere con il calcio.
> 
> Bene...Quello che Forchielli non ha capito (o ha fatto finta di non capire...credo più a qyesto) è che non c'è bisogno di autorizzazione perché a comprare il Milan è stata una Spv con capitale già costituito e del cui capitale fa parte Haixia e fanno parte altre realtà. In poche parole è come se Haixia, da parte del Governo, sia intervenuta per coprire la quota che mancava per raggiungere la somma voluta da Fininvest.



che l'affare salti io non credo, ma che ci vogliano delle autorizzazioni è scritto anche nel comunicato nali. Inutile volare con la fantasia.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Agosto 2016)

comunque mi sa che stavolta ci siamo per davvero, la Ronzulli ha scritto un post per ringraziare il bresidente per questi 30 anni


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2016)

Luca Pagni preannuncia aggiornamenti in serata.


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Luca Pagni preannuncia aggiornamenti in serata.



Grande pagni

E' andato avanti contro tutto e tutti


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Agosto 2016)

Raga scatenatevi con le indagini.
Su MilanoFinanza riportano questa domanda: "Chi è la misteriosa madame cinese, amica di Berlusconi, che ha fatto decollare la trattativa del Milan con lo stato cinese?"
Ecco qui la foto della "dama" cinese insieme a Jacob de Rothschild.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Agosto 2016)




----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2016)

E' la dama dello scorso anno.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Raga scatenatevi con le indagini.
> Su MilanoFinanza riportano questa domanda: "Chi è la misteriosa madame cinese, amica di Berlusconi, che ha fatto decollare la trattativa del Milan con lo stato cinese?"
> Ecco qui la foto della "dama" cinese insieme a Jacob de Rothschild.




io direi:


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' la dama dello scorso anno.



Mi sa di si....


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi sa di si....



Si chiama Wang Xingxian


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Agosto 2016)

Interessante questa foto: a Berlusconi viene consegnato un dono. Dalla scatola potrebbe essere un liquore. Dico solo che le ambasciate cinesi sono solite consegnare in dono un pregiato distillato quando vanno nei paesi esteri. Questo nettare viene chiamato il liquore dello Stato cinese. Signore e signori: Moutai


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Interessante questa foto: a Berlusconi viene consegnato un dono. Dalla scatola potrebbe essere un liquore. Dico solo che le ambasciate cinesi sono solite consegnare in dono un pregiato distillato quando vanno nei paesi esteri. Questo nettare viene chiamato il liquore dello Stato cinese. Signore e signori: Moutai



Per me moutai è dentro


----------



## wfiesso (6 Agosto 2016)

Impossibile non squirtare sti giorni


----------



## Il Genio (6 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Impossibile non squirtare sti giorni



Fai schifo


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Per me moutai è dentro



E' quello che dicono Pagni, Montanari e Campopiano.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Interessante questa foto: a Berlusconi viene consegnato un dono. Dalla scatola potrebbe essere un liquore. Dico solo che le ambasciate cinesi sono solite consegnare in dono un pregiato distillato quando vanno nei paesi esteri. Questo nettare viene chiamato il liquore dello Stato cinese. Signore e signori: Moutai



La foto inganna, in realtà Berlusconi non stà ricevendo il dono, ma lo stà restituendo indignato, lui si aspettava qualche massaggiatrice cinese


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Interessante questa foto: a Berlusconi viene consegnato un dono. Dalla scatola potrebbe essere un liquore. Dico solo che le ambasciate cinesi sono solite consegnare in dono un pregiato distillato quando vanno nei paesi esteri. Questo nettare viene chiamato il liquore dello Stato cinese. Signore e signori: Moutai



L'hanno regalato anche a me in una visita per uno scambio qualche anno fa e non avevo niente a che fare con Moutai. Direi che è una prova che è dentro lo Stato


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Agosto 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> L'hanno regalato anche a me in una visita per uno scambio qualche anno fa e non avevo niente a che fare con Moutai. Direi che è una prova che è dentro lo Stato



Bingo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (6 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Raga scatenatevi con le indagini.
> Su MilanoFinanza riportano questa domanda: "Chi è la misteriosa madame cinese, amica di Berlusconi, che ha fatto decollare la trattativa del Milan con lo stato cinese?"
> Ecco qui la foto della "dama" cinese insieme a Jacob de Rothschild.



Io la dama cinese la conosco, è Jiang Naso Rotto di Sleeping Dogs.


----------



## mabadi (6 Agosto 2016)

Xi Jinping è nato nel 53 nel 1988 aveva 35 anni avrà tratto ispirazione dal Super Milan di Straoridinerio mr Arrighe e se ne sarà innamorato.
Raccontava la gazzetta nel 2015 "Quando la prima volta, nel 2009, gli chiese se il Milan fosse sul mercato, Berlusconi gli regalò un sorriso, una battuta di spirito alla sua maniera. Ma anche una promessa: "Quando lo sarà, sarai il primo a saperlo". Sei anni dopo, il presidente rossonero si è ricordato di quella stretta di mano con Xi Jinping nel corso di uno dei tanti bilaterali che l’allora governo Berlusconi allestì per promuovere nuovi rapporti commerciali tra Italia e Cina."
L'interesse del nuovo presidente del Milan ed attuale presidente cinese quindi non sono recenti ma derivano da quando era ancora vicepresidente della Cina.


----------



## mabadi (6 Agosto 2016)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Agosto 2016)

*Pagni: "Non c'è una terza cordata, ma è la stessa di un anno fa, riveduta e corretta con il deciso impegno del governo cinese. Inoltre i cinesi starebbero studiando una forma di "azionariato" diffuso con tanti imprenditori"*


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Pagni: "Non c'è una terza cordata, ma è la stessa di un anno fa, riveduta e corretta con il deciso impegno del governo cinese. Inoltre i cinesi starebbero studiando una forma di "azionariato" diffuso con tanti imprenditori"*




Praticamente la forza economica cinese al completo


----------



## martinmilan (6 Agosto 2016)

Tutto quello che viene in più è ben accetto e ripeto ora sto a guardare meritatamente sul divano rilassatissimo coi popcorn l'evolversi del tutto.....
Mi basta solo una parola: Haixia...


----------



## Victorss (6 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Tutto quello che viene in più è ben accetto e ripeto ora sto a guardare meritatamente sul divano rilassatissimo coi popcorn l'evolversi del tutto.....
> Mi basta solo una parola: Haixia...



Madonna continuo a cambiar mutande ma le trovo sempre croccanti...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Pagni: "Non c'è una terza cordata, ma è la stessa di un anno fa, riveduta e corretta con il deciso impegno del governo cinese. Inoltre i cinesi starebbero studiando una forma di "azionariato" diffuso con tanti imprenditori"*



benissimo tutto fantastico...ma ora fuori i soldi...delle parole siamo stufi....siamo stanchi di non poter più tifare la nostra squadra...rivogliamo gente da Milan...


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> benissimo tutto fantastico...ma ora fuori i soldi...delle parole siamo stufi....siamo stanchi di non poter più tifare la nostra squadra...rivogliamo gente da Milan...



Bisogna aspettare il closing per i soldi.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Bisogna aspettare il closing per i soldi.



tutte boiate della stampa....puoi benissimo fare prestiti con obbligo o pagamenti a 3 mesi....basta buttare via stagioni basta...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (6 Agosto 2016)

Piccola pugnetta mentale: ma non è che era Gancikoff quello che teneva a freno Galliani sul mercato, e ora che l'italo-inglese non c'è più, Adriano può ricominciare a farsi i fatti suoi?


----------



## Serginho (6 Agosto 2016)

corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> piccola pugnetta mentale: Ma non è che era gancikoff quello che teneva a freno galliani sul mercato, e ora che l'italo-inglese non c'è più, adriano può ricominciare a farsi i fatti suoi?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (6 Agosto 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


>



L'avevo detto che era una pippa mentale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Agosto 2016)

A volte ci ripenso e mi sembra ancora un sogno. William Wallace: " Libertààààaààààà "


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Agosto 2016)

Intanto, su Facebook...


----------



## TheZio (6 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Intanto, su Facebook...



Idolo! Ruiu veramente una persona pessima...


----------



## Black (7 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Intanto, su Facebook...



La Scala sempre più numero UNO! ma un ruolo in società per lui non c'è mica?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Intanto, su Facebook...


Sono entrato sulla pagina Facebook di quel tipo solo per mettere mi piace all'intervento dell'Avvocato.



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Pagni: "Non c'è una terza cordata, ma è la stessa di un anno fa, riveduta e corretta con il deciso impegno del governo cinese. Inoltre i cinesi starebbero studiando una forma di "azionariato" diffuso con tanti imprenditori"*


----------



## Serginho (7 Agosto 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> L'avevo detto che era una pippa mentale



Eh ma bella grossa amico mio


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Agosto 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Eh ma bella grossa amico mio



Le vicende degli ultimi 6 anni mi hanno reso paranoico.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Intanto, su Facebook...


I cinesi dovrebbero fare La Scala responsabile comunicazione, qualora esista un ruolo simile.


----------



## ralf (7 Agosto 2016)

Guardate una delle foto postate da Han Li, credo su Weibo, c'è Fu Yixiang, presidente della Camera di Commercio Italia-Cina.


----------



## bonvo74 (7 Agosto 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono entrato sulla pagina Facebook di quel tipo solo per mettere mi piace all'intervento dell'Avvocato.



Messo anch'io il likettino


----------

